# Forum upgrade agony thread



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2015)

*Emphasis on possibly - it's not a definite thing.*​
So there's been talks by Mbxx of possibly upgrading the forum software, to enable us to have proper mobile support. We've been given 3 different choices.


vBulletin 5
vBulletin 4
Xenforo
Woltlab Burning Board



Kazuki said:


> There is a demo for each in case you want to see what they're like



If you have experience using any of these, either as a user or moderator on a different forum, please share your opinion of that software and whether you believe it'd be a good fit for NF here.

_Just to reiterate though_, this is by no means something that is going to happen. We don't want to get people's hopes up, only to have them crushed. But we didn't want to leave you guys out of the loop, and your insight into the matter is greatly needed and appreciated.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 6, 2015)

Reserving just in case


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2015)

wth 

I'm unfamiliar with the other two you listed [googling though ], but BleachAsylum uses vBulletin 4 and it's pretty similar to what NF already has. It'd take some time getting used to of course  
I think that'd be the best fit as it seems to mostly be an upgrade to what we already have, the other two look quite a bit different.
Just imo though


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 6, 2015)

Out of the 3 I would say vBulletin 4 would be best. The look might take some time to get used to, but most of the features are the same (both Mod and User). 

Xenforo is good, but it's missing a lot of features and is very different from vb. For example every person has the same avatar size (admins can't set a diff size for each usergroup). Unless you install a mod to do it. There's also no joinable usergroups (again unless you install a mod). 

Never been on a Woltlab Burning Board forum.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't take any of this seriously with such a poorly animated dinosaur.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 6, 2015)

Kazuki said:


> Out of the 3 I would say vBulletin 4 would be best. The look might take some time to get used to, but most of the features are the same (both Mod and User).
> 
> Xenforo is good, but it's missing a lot of features and is very different from vb. For example every person has the same avatar size (admins can't set a diff size for each usergroup). Unless you install a mod to do it.
> 
> Never been on a Woltlab Burning Board forum.



Not to mention that it changes the VM system a lot, given that you can comment on the vms, and also there's no privacy on XF since everyone can see the VMs people have made on a period of time. Xenforo just changes a lot of stuff from Vbulletin and it would take a lot of time to get used to. I'd say Vbulletin 4 is the better option.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 6, 2015)

There is a demo for each in case you want to see what they're like


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2015)

Xenforo is good, clean, admin cp is way better than trash vb and just generally better overall but it's way too different and lacks a few things people love here I guess, there'd be a huge drop in members if it changed to XF imo.

vb4 get


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

new vb purisu


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jul 6, 2015)

vb4 allows more profile customization right? I like that feature


----------



## scerpers (Jul 6, 2015)

woltlab has an awful ui
all i got to say about that


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 6, 2015)

Kazuki said:


> There is a demo for each in case you want to see what they're like



Added to op


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Kathutet (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm old so I oppose change of any kind
Bring me the ass of VB4
My honor demands it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2015)

>anything aside from new vB


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 6, 2015)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 6, 2015)

the end of rep times is nigh


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> the end of rep times is nigh



muh rainbow spiral


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 6, 2015)

xenforo loses big avas and changes rep to likes


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> muh rainbow spiral



 Muh... wait I don't even have a spiral anymore


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 6, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> xenforo loses big avas and changes rep to likes



This is one of the worst things of XF to be honest.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 6, 2015)

vb4 still has rep. It even adds rep notifications. 

Rep will be gone if we go with XF or BB tho


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Muh... wait I don't even have a spiral anymore





Kazuki said:


> vb4 still has rep. It even adds rep notifications.
> 
> Rep will be gone if we go with XF or BB tho


Yeah I know, just a little joke  I don't know if you can add spirals though


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2015)

*Forum upgrade possibly imminent*

You made me wet myself.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 6, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> xenforo loses big avas and changes rep to likes


It also loses profile albums & customization, joinable usergroups, and blogs. 

Unless you install a mod for them. Which can have its own set of problems. 

XF does have a couple cool features that vb doesn't have, but I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 6, 2015)

i don't like the look of the user profile in vb4


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2015)

Kazuki said:


> It also loses profile albums & customization, joinable usergroups, and blogs.
> 
> Unless you install a mod for them. Which can have its own set of problems.
> 
> XF does have a couple cool features that vb doesn't have, but I'm not sure if it's worth it.




I hope we stick with VB if we upgrade. It seems so less troublesome to do so anyway, since I don't think it'll delete any features


----------



## Mako (Jul 6, 2015)

If NF does upgrade to VB4, will the skins still be compatible to the new version or do we all have to be on a default?


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 6, 2015)

Mako said:


> If NF does upgrade to VB4, will the skins still be compatible to the new version or do we all have to be on a default?


We would have to get new skins


----------



## Mako (Jul 6, 2015)

Aw shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 6, 2015)

Mako said:


> If NF does upgrade to VB4, will the skins still be compatible to the new version or do we all have to be on a default?





Kazuki said:


> We would have to get new skins



This.

I imagine Trin, Preet, and I would attempt to convert the current skins if we go VB4. VB4 by default doesn't have responsive skins, the mobile style is a separate style that needs to be bought. So given that, VB4 skins should be relatively easy to make. 

XF and Woltlab both have responsive styles by default (the look of the forum changes depending on the size of the screen you have, so the default theme works on both desktop and mobile). Those would be harder to convert the skins to.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2015)

What ever must be done, keep the orange skin.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 7, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> What ever must be done, keep the orange skin.



Will try to keep it the same as it is now. 

May be minor differences due to slightly different layout if we go VB4, or major differences if we go XF or WBB due to the layouts being fundamentally different.


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2015)

Mmm, whats wrong with what we have now?


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2015)

There really isn't much wrong with what we have.  Upgrading just allows us some new features depending on what path we take.  Xenforo and Woltlabs will require certain compromises but they do have their pros.

I personally would prefer vB4 despite its downsides.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> There really isn't much wrong with what we have.  Upgrading just allows us some new features depending on what path we take.  Xenforo and Woltlabs will require certain compromises but they do have their pros.
> 
> I personally would prefer vB4 despite its downsides.



For us less technically inclined users what would we be looking at after the upgrade? Got any examples of cool stuff you guys could do that isn't possible now?


----------



## Evolution (Jul 7, 2015)

I like NF the most because of its current layout. Why change it when there is nothing wrong with it?
What are some of the pros the others give us besides looking worse?


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 7, 2015)

Oreo said:


> For us less technically inclined users what would we be looking at after the upgrade? Got any examples of cool stuff you guys could do that isn't possible now?


For vb4

Activity tab & privacy setting for your profile 
Rep notifications
A lot of new blog features 
CMS (which is optional I think)
Mobile features (optional too)
Bug fixes (like being to post images in VMs)
Plus a lot of behind the scene stuff (security)

There is more stuff but I can't remember everything. 

Also if we update we have access to better forum modifications then with vb3.7  



Evolution said:


> I like NF the most because of its current layout. Why change it when there is nothing wrong with it?
> What are some of the pros the others give us besides looking worse?


Well the last time the forum updated was in 2007 or 2008. It's nice to have a change once in a while. Plus this version is really old, full of bugs, and possibly has some security issues. 

As for looking worse I would say that's subjective. I've seen some nice looking vB4 forums.


----------



## Ral (Jul 8, 2015)

I've tried ever forum software out there, even NodeBB which is powered by Node.JS.

I'll be honest with you from experience with creating forums for years to say that all of them are ass except for Vbulletin 4.

Vbulletin 5 is basically like Xenforo, bland, restricted, avatar size favoring the mobile community mostly and no desktop user love. Not to mention that Vbulletin 4 has a shit to of modifications you can add to the forum and creating custom modifications is fairly easy as well if you have PHP knowledge.

Skin making on vbulletin 4 is beautiful too, the only downside when you upgrade is that you have to individually convert each skin to the stylesvar templating system and then manually adjusting them to loo like the Vbulletin 3 counterparts. All in all, you can even set up basic colored themes and it's so sexy when you produce end results. 

Why not Vbulletin 5? It looks like something you'd see 20 years from now and your brain can't simply keep up with the changes. Just warning you in advance that the postbit will need to be arranged so that those with OCD will see that it looks like the current setup vbulletin 3 has for user info. i.e. the area around your avatar.

You can also buy the Vbulletin 4 Suite which comes with the CMS and Blog features which are GOLD for this kind of community. I fight in Kazuki's defense, this forum is outdated as fuck and Vbulletin 3 support ended a long time ago. It's time to get with the times and upgrade this security risk of forum.

Even DBTech stopped support with Vbulletin 3 lol.

The only thing I actually dislike is the round corners it produces in the skins you create....I'm a fan of flat styled skins.

Burning Board does look like a candidate as well.....I love their approach to a more modern feel technically speaking, back-end and front-end. It also looks like less of a pain in the ass to manage.....

The only issue with using forum software OTHER than Vbulletin in this special situation is converting the entire database. Xenforo has a Vbulletin Importer but as far as I know I didn't find any Burning Board importers around for Vbulletin.

All the techies and myself can already see the possibilities of error due to how huge this forum is and how we imagine the database size to be.

Edit: A prime example of a community running on Vbulletin 4 and their success with skins ->


----------



## NO (Jul 8, 2015)

This particular version of vBulletin is completely secure, though. ^ 

But that doesn't mean other specific vB4/5 versions aren't, which is why the upgrade should happen.

Dream/Kenneth/Patchouli, you would all be stupid if you didn't push for a vB upgrade. The documentation and plugin ecosystem are insanely huge. I can guarantee mbxx will fuck up the conversions with other software (it's not simple, there _will _be errors, and there _will _be data loss) and any feature losses (blogs and rep) would upset users, plus the feel of the forum software would be absolutely different. For one, the user CP would be disgustingly different and confuse the shit out of everyone.

There is also_* no need to rush this*_. Tell mbxx to setup a beta test with vB4 or 5 (narutoforums.com/betaforum/ or something). Setup a couple test sections on there and let select users test out the new version, find out how different the experience is and what to prepare for. Meanwhile you can get talented graphic designers to design/convert some skins (like me, for instance), you could test out new forum mods/plugins, make sure ads are coded in properly, etc.

The upgrade is a big jump. Smooth the transition out. Clicking the upgrade button completely unprepared will create a disaster.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 8, 2015)

Kazuki said:


> Activity tab & privacy setting for your profile



Activity tab is like the search option? 



> Rep notifications



I can't see anyone taking advantage of it outside of noobs. Repwhores would get sick of getting notified 50 times a day real fast, and everybody in between doesn't care enough.



> A lot of new blog features
> CMS (which is optional I think)
> Mobile features (optional too)



More options very few people would use. For ex, I only know one or two people who regularly use blogs, and maybe half a dozen who have ever used them, and I've been here 6 years. 



> Bug fixes (like being to post images in VMs)



But you can post images in VMs? 



> Plus a lot of behind the scene stuff (security)



Potentially useful but kind of vague.

Thanks for the rundown! All in all, it seems like the only cool thing that more than a few dozen people would use is a private profile, but we can make VMs and visibility private as it is, which is pretty close.

I'd prefer VB4 as well, to minimize cons, but the pros don't seem very noteworthy on any front.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 8, 2015)

Activity tab displays your activity. Privacy setting lets you to hide parts of your profile (you can set it show to everyone, members, contacts, or friends only). 

Rep notifications can be useful to some. IIRC it can be disabled so those who get repped a lot can just disable it. 

A good amount of people still use blogs. I know some who even have over 100-200 blogs. CMS is probably not that important. However mobile features are definitely important. In fact I say upgrading will be worth it for that alone. Browsing NF right now on mobile is already a pain. 

You can post images, but you have to use that forum trick. There's more bugs then that too. 

The stuff I posted are only a few of the differences. It might take some time in getting used to, but it I think it would be worth it in the end.


----------



## Dante (Jul 8, 2015)

admin     ral


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2015)

Im definitely on board with this, VB4 has my vote.


----------



## Lance (Jul 8, 2015)

Vbulletin 4 is the way to go.

This is Vbulletin 4 : 

This is Xenforo : 


This is Woltlab : 



Decide for yourselves. This should have a damn poll option on top of this thread for shits and giggles.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 8, 2015)

never not vb4


----------



## Styles (Jul 8, 2015)

Xenforo! It has the "like" system and "rep" system. Which always encourages more activity. Ppl like to be appreciated


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 8, 2015)

If I really have to choose,  then I'd say Vbulletin. Two other forums I'm active on do run on VB4, but I like the current lay out of NF much better than those. The only advantage is bigger ava rights for us(members perspective).


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 9, 2015)

I feel like it's been so far past the date we should have updated we'd lose something intangible if we did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2015)

>changing muh NFs



But from what I've seen I also vote VB4. Gotta keep dem reps. 



Lance said:


> Vbulletin 4 is the way to go.
> 
> This is Vbulletin 4 :
> 
> ...



Some of these have countries showing. As if NF members weren't stalky enough


----------



## Ral (Jul 9, 2015)

Mooderatorz! Add ze poll!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 9, 2015)

I've never really felt that NF needed to be upgraded, I know people talk about it a lot but it's always just kinda been something I never cared about 

NF is pretty unique in terms of how its run, rep, avas, etc.

as far as if we do upgrade

vb4 is the most similar to what we already have and I don't think anything is really lost, not quite sure though since everything is so moddable these days

xenforo I would absolutely be against, SB has it and it works for them, but that site is much less about its userbase than this one is, it's much more formalised, there's less user variety, post variety and so on

not sure about the third option

basically my vote:

no upgrade>vb4>xenforo>the other one


----------



## Garfield (Jul 9, 2015)

Xenforo seems to have the best reputation system, which is all I care about


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 9, 2015)

The only thing you give up by changing to a newer versions of vBulletin is free form skining, fluidity of the layouts and custom modifications. For the most part, I haven't seen a great deal of the last part but skinning and graphics of the layout would be a potential hassle, I would highly recommend making a skin from scratch but in order to do that you'd need to have something to base it on.

I upgraded to vBulletin 4 a long while ago, when it was in it's early stages of development back in 2009/2010. It's a unique look but at the same time, I always thought that vBulletin 3.x was the best version of it.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 11, 2015)

Dante said:


> admin     ral


----------



## Smoke (Jul 11, 2015)

By upgrading, I thought you were finally going to force everyone to get Gold Membership.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ral said:


> Mooderatorz! Add ze poll!



There won't be a poll. We are looking for opinions, not mathematical superiority.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2015)

What made mbxx start talking out of nowhere?


----------



## NO (Jul 13, 2015)

My guess is that he wrote a sentence or two about upgrading the forum and everyone got wet.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2015)

'Sentence' may be a bit of a stretch; it implies a coherent string of words.


----------



## Ral (Jul 13, 2015)

Dat vbulletin 4 doe.


----------



## Hiatus (Jul 13, 2015)

Anything for a decent mobile version.

A.

NY. 

THING.


----------



## Ral (Jul 14, 2015)

When you finally get to see the forum not flooded with ads on your phone, never.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 14, 2015)

Xenforo will be more consistent with new style of internet and mobile themed sites, but again vB will be consistent with current style of NF. 
Given you guys have been here for a while, staying in old style seems better.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2015)

Will this upgrade allow me to ignore admins/mods in the cafe?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Will this upgrade allow me to ignore admins/mods in the cafe?



No it double's the post size and makes a golden glow around the post.


----------



## Solace (Jul 15, 2015)

Ral said:


> Edit: A prime example of a community running on Vbulletin 4 and their success with skins ->



buddy i'm staff on pokecommunity and we have not nor will we  in the near future even humor the idea of converting to vb4, but thanks for the compliment on the skins

in any case, smogon converted to xenforo from vbulletin 3 and it's absolutely horrible, losing rep (and their own form of likes prior to conversion) and the old VM system and custom avatar sizes is pretty depressing, and would be ten fold somewhere like here where those things are valued commodities


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2015)

Mider T said:


> What made mbxx start talking out of nowhere?



My guess is that vBulletin stopped supporting version 3.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> My guess is that vBulletin stopped supporting version 3.



Nah.  I told Mbxx to look into upgrading our forum software just to annoy him with yet another request.  Surprisingly, he took it seriously enough to consider it.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 20, 2015)

U need to go with XenForo


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 20, 2015)

I am kind of fond of Woltlab. The change would be too radical, though.


----------



## Ral (Jul 20, 2015)

Solace said:


> buddy i'm staff on pokecommunity and we have not nor will we  in the near future even humor the idea of converting to vb4, but thanks for the compliment on the skins
> 
> in any case, smogon converted to xenforo from vbulletin 3 and it's absolutely horrible, losing rep (and their own form of likes prior to conversion) and the old VM system and custom avatar sizes is pretty depressing, and would be ten fold somewhere like here where those things are valued commodities



My apologies, I was drunk at the time of writing my reply. Conversion to other forum software is a painful and horrible process indeed.



I remember when the owner of WSJCommunity (before I took over) used to help with skins on PokeCommunity. His name was Sam and I eventually bought wsjcommunity.com for him and we went uphill from there. Until one day he magically disappeared lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 22, 2015)

Mbxx has decided that VB4 is no longer an option, and has instead changed the options to VB5, Xenforo, or Woltlab.

Not upgrading does not seem to be an option.

Community choice/feedback also doesn't seem to be a concern.

[YOUTUBE]_SoU4qzZlcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2015)

i dont trust them to add in all the plugins for the non-VB stuff so VB5


----------



## Blunt (Jul 22, 2015)

oh he doesnt give a shit about our input

welp


----------



## Jagger (Jul 22, 2015)

>expecting them to care about your opinion


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2015)

tfw i was about to say VB5

fuck you mbxx


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jul 22, 2015)

ripperino                      .


----------



## Esdese (Jul 22, 2015)

why is VB4 no longer an option?


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 22, 2015)

vB5 is missing a lot of features too (and many others are there but not complete). 

In fact it's better to go with Xenforo right now then vb5


----------



## NO (Jul 22, 2015)

Esdese said:


> why is VB4 no longer an option?


VB4 is old as fuck. 

Best option is VB5. XenForo is a good option too but >implying conversions will be 100% successful.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2015)

I love nf as it is :shrug


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2015)

*everything* that's cool and unique about nf is destroyed by Xenforo

>inb4 >cool and unique 

my vote is still stay as we are because fuck change 

it's hard to imagine vb underwent MAJOR stylistic and design changes between versions on the things that concern me (avas, sigs, rep, general user end malleability, aproximate layout, etc.) but I don't know for sure. That's probably my choice if we absolutely positively HAVE to upgrade.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 22, 2015)

Nf will die if we update to anything but vb4/no update


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2015)

vB4 currently is the most widely used version. It comes with decent vBulletin support, and the vBulletin.com forum for any questions and issues that may arise.
There is also a shitton of plugin's available for 4.x that this forum would love.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2015)

vb4 is okay but I don't exactly see how we die without it?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 22, 2015)

yeah i dont either, we never upgraded before and it didnt seem to be a problem


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, recently vBulletin stopped support for Version 3.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2015)

We're not even on the latest version of vb3 to begin with


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 22, 2015)

If we change to any other software that is not VB4 or stay as we are, we lose some features that our members love. In a dying forum, as NF is, telling people they can't use the forum the way they have always done, is not a good move. VB4 is the most similar one to the one we already have, so we can work with it. I don't know much of VB5, but the other two, while they have many interesting features as well, won't be the same ones we already have. People will complain about the features they are missing and demand them back, but that can't be done because our admins don't know a way around that.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2015)

windows xp has no support but people still use it


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2015)

in the third world


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Um no... People use xp for stability? In the third world they likely use 7


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2015)

Third worlders use 8 tbh


----------



## Impact (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't like change.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 22, 2015)

As long as we all have 800 x 600 avatars I'll be happy


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2015)

Impact said:


> I don't like change.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 22, 2015)

negged              !!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 22, 2015)

There's no grace in this coup de grace


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2015)

Main upgrade this forum could use is a big neon sign telling every new poster to get that garbage default skin off asap.

Because it's fucking garbage.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 22, 2015)

vb5 is also a big change compared to vb3/vb4 (probably as big as moving to XF/BB)

Like rep for example is still there, but it's now a "like" system were if you like a post you give rep points. No more rep comments or neg reps. Join-able usergroups are there but that feature is incomplete (admins can create join-able usergroups, but there still no feature for users to join them yet). The worse thing I hate about vb5 is avatars are resized in posts (they show up full size in your profile, but in posts they get resized to 100x100). 

vb4 is the best option, however if Mbxx won't consider it then I say XF is the second best.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 22, 2015)

^if you mean the Naruto orange skin you can change that back at the bottom of the page under the stye chooser.


----------



## NO (Jul 23, 2015)

ane said:


> If we change to any other software that is not VB4 or stay as we are, we lose some features that our members love. In a dying forum, as NF is, telling people they can't use the forum the way they have always done, is not a good move. VB4 is the most similar one to the one we already have, so we can work with it. I don't know much of VB5, but the other two, while they have many interesting features as well, won't be the same ones we already have. People will complain about the features they are missing and demand them back, but that can't be done because our admins don't know a way around that.


Since he's upgrading regardless, just ask mbxx for a beta test directory and then you can work on finding plugins/mods for all the missing features before it goes alive.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> Since he's upgrading regardless, just ask mbxx for a beta test directory and then you can work on finding plugins/mods for all the missing features before it goes alive.



We actually would do this, but communication with Mbxx is tenuous and difficult at the best of times.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 23, 2015)

So the end is nigh?


----------



## NO (Jul 23, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> We actually would do this, but communication with Mbxx is tenuous and difficult at the best of times.


At least it isn't Tazmo tier.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> At least it isn't Tazmo tier.



I find this debatable.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 23, 2015)

why does it seem like everyone knows what all this vb xf bbq stuff is but me?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 23, 2015)

lol said:


> why does it seem like everyone knows what all this vb xf bbq stuff is but me?


If only you were not anime watching meme posting person and spent some time on getting good eduction about forum software, you wouldn't have to feel left out like this.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 23, 2015)

so mean 

for no reason too


----------



## Ral (Jul 23, 2015)

RIP all your sexy avatars.125x125 for everyone! 

On a real note, I tried VB5 and it is not for the faint if heart. But in the end we clearly have no say in the changes lol.

inb4 database errors.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2015)

lol said:


> why does it seem like everyone knows what all this vb xf bbq stuff is but me?



Learning it from smaller forums, largely


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2015)

Ral said:


> RIP all your sexy avatars.125x125 for everyone!
> 
> On a real note, I tried VB5 and it is not for the faint if heart. But in the end we clearly have no say in the changes lol.
> 
> inb4 database errors.



I can easily do some template changes yo give bigger avas on Xenforo.  Just need to find the right if conditionals to give big avas based on usergroups.  

Think Mbxx will listen if I push for xF hard.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

nvm it's just firefox being  SHITE


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2015)

Firstly what is this naruto interlude skin? It's interesting... 

Secondly why was vb4 removed as an option?


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2015)

Ask, Trinity.  She made it.

I'm assuming that vbulletin 4 won't officially be supporting php 7 when it is released which is why Mbxx doesn't want it anymore.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 23, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Firstly what is this naruto interlude skin? It's interesting...
> 
> Secondly why was vb4 removed as an option?



Mbxx thought there was to much of a unanimous decision, to fulfill his laziness he decided to stall the process by throwing a curve ball at us.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2015)

Considering this vb3 retroactively has features of 5 I can't imagine a workaround not existing from a third party once php7 is even a thing. 

Google isn't being helpful and the faq on vB is saying 4 and 5 have the most recent 5.6 php compatibility (and 3 but w/e).


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

I just realized i was using the WTF quick style language and everything was ass backwards

why is this a thing


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 23, 2015)

ThunderCunt said:


> anime watching meme posting person and spent some time on getting good eduction about forum software, you wouldn't have to feel left out like this.



You just described me


----------



## Garfield (Jul 23, 2015)

By forum upgrade does it also mean the members will be upgraded?

Will we all be gold members now?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2015)

There will be some division rearrangements, streamlining of departments, and modernization of all accounting keeping. 

Unfortunately we've crunched the numbers, and decided that it's just more proper to... move in a different direction with you, we think that your talents are probably going to just be better utilized elsewhere in the current economic climate. But we love everything you've done and I'd like you to have this raving recommendation reference on our new letterhead


----------



## Garfield (Jul 23, 2015)

Look at me. LOOK AT ME. HOW CAN YOU SAY THIS TO MY FACE!

You think you can just waltz in here, all dispassionate and everything and ruin people's lives without a single thought? Do you know how much time I've been loyal to this forum? Have you ever considered the fact that I'm at a stage where changing forums will be impossible for me? Have you considered how hard it will be for my family to have to endure through this? I'm a fucking single poster with my 3 young kids. Do you want me to just feed them SHITTY PITY reps when they are hungry? FUCK DO YOU EVEN HAVE A FUCKING CONSCIENCE!?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't, I can't, this guy  my sides


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jul 23, 2015)

Does vb5 have customizable profile, XF doesn't have it and it sucks


----------



## Ral (Jul 23, 2015)

Dream said:


> I can easily do some template changes yo give bigger avas on Xenforo.  Just need to find the right if conditionals to give big avas based on usergroups.
> 
> Think Mbxx will listen if I push for xF hard.



I tried it before, deleted my whole forum directory and used my recent vb database backup, that's how bad it was.  Mind the fact that you'll have to make a condition for the mobile part of the template. Gotta edit the margins so that they meet with the new size and they use letter variables which I find stupid....(S,M,L) lol. You can ask Trin, we trashed that shit asap.

He will likely listen, or we can pray that he doesn't pick the wrong software....But if the members want something close to what the forum is now then VB4 would be the way to go.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 23, 2015)

ral, XF of vb5?





Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Does vb5 have customizable profile, XF doesn't have it and it sucks


XF may miss plenty features, but it has thousands of plugins and things to customize the forum to the member's liking and needs:



it's more work, but we take what we can get


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

nardo interlude skin is dope but why is the font so grey-white

can't see shit!


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 23, 2015)

i can see it just fine, may be a calibration thing  and depending on the angle of your laptop screen if you have one

when we upgrade i'll be sure to update and make sure i user a heavier, darker font :33


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Demetrius (Jul 23, 2015)

change is scary. just like when i was making the interlude skin which is very different from the usual skins, i got used to viewing and working with it.

*things members will understand, questions members have and the differences between XF and VB5 features:*

-XF resizes avatars to 100x100 by default. however, do not be alarmed, we can change this! so while it may not be the default, we can have a workaround for it. 
-XF will likely have a nice, faster mobile skin for easy browsing on your phone or tablet and we can discuss with mbxx if we can make said mobile skin with very few ads or none at all. if this does not work,_* we can direct you to a nice browser that has adblock built in and make an announcement*_. do not be afraid!
-while XF may _not_ have vb3 skin styles, it does have a range of styles that patch, preet, and i can customize to look similar to vb3. or if you're wanting a change, we can update the skins themselves for a cleaner, neater look but that isn't too far off what you're used to viewing. 
-XF does not have many DEFAULT features, but there, like i said, is a range of plugins.
go see for yourselves and link to the coolest plugins you can find that you'd like to discuss!


-vbulletin 5 seems to be excruciatingly slow.
-vb5 skins are still very much able to be customized and do offer a range of options for your viewing pleasure.
-i don't know much about vb5 other then ral hating it, your grandma hating it, and your dog absolutely despising it. 
-mobile skin for phone/tablet. same as xenforo, if we can't get rid of the ads, we'll show you cool adblockers for your phone.
-from what i hear, it's incomplete. it could _still_ be but that i am not sure of.
-it _may _be harder for the admins to work with the software no matter how well they get to know the software. keep that in mind. supposedly bc of bugs 
i've heard many people get extremely frustrated with this software in general

*want to be sure you want to make the right choice?*
here are some articles and responses by vb users to educate yourself on their features, aswell as xf. ask yourself what features you want, what makes vb3 so easy to navigate, etc. 

VB:




XF:



while familiarity is pretty much out of the picture, getting used to shiny things is not.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2015)

> XF will likely have a nice, faster mobile skin



I still don't understand what all this mobile talk is about

In what way is the mobile version not fast?
I actually prefer viewing the desktop version on my phone, with line-broken text


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 23, 2015)

compared to patch's, zar. and the skins we have in general.

same here tho

but the desktop version sometimes lags and takes up massive amounts of data when browsing, and people sometimes prefer a lightweight version to scroll with


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe you should add a vote just in case you will do the upgrade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2015)

The World said:


> nardo interlude skin is dope but why is the font so grey-white
> 
> can't see shit!



fucking orange pls


----------



## Impact (Jul 23, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Maybe you should add a vote just in case you will do the upgrade.



Something tells me you didn't read this thread at all.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jul 23, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Maybe you should add a vote just in case you will do the upgrade.


ehh


Patchouli said:


> Mbxx has decided that VB4 is no longer an option, and has instead changed the options to VB5, Xenforo, or Woltlab.
> 
> Not upgrading does not seem to be an option.
> 
> ...






Impact said:


> Something tells me you didn't read this thread at all.


who'd read through 7 pages tho


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2015)

change isn't scary the stupidity that the best choice can't be chosen is


----------



## Impact (Jul 23, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> ehh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> Not using 50ppp


----------



## Undead (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't know about most of these options, but isn't VB4 a pain in the ass to navigate? Memory is dull, but I think Ral tried VB4 on a forum I used to frequent, and I couldn't really adapt.


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 24, 2015)

Screw Woltlab btw
I'd go for Xenforo as well



Zaru said:


> I still don't understand what all this mobile talk is about
> 
> In what way is the mobile version not fast?
> I actually prefer viewing the desktop version on my phone, with line-broken text



Compare the current NF experience on phone to the experience you get browsing the  or  for example and ask yourself: Is it possible to navigate & post single-handed?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 24, 2015)

question: given the risk reward ratio of improving 'forum functionality' versus 'losing members' 

Does it really make sense? 

Unless the domain is also changed, the memberbase will continue to dwindle 

And changing things will also inevitably make people leave along with the loss of all our inactive/archived items inflating our size (for the better)

So unless the software change has an incentive so attractive it can either slow/stop members from leaving or attract enough people to make up for the loss, it's opening up another wound for us to bleed from. 

So yeah without a name change the software change is really dumb. Yeah there are problems with the forum's search functionality but functionality isn't even being debated as the most contentious issue.



> Compare the current NF experience on phone to the experience you get browsing the bioware forum or the adminzone for example and ask yourself: Is it possible to navigate & post single-handed?


On a forum I need to type so I always use both hands


----------



## Undead (Jul 24, 2015)

Agreed with senpai. We need to discuss a name change for the forum with the software upgrade. It's the best time to do so. And lets face it, Naruto's over. It's not an appealing name for the forum like it once was, bringing in a lot of members to discuss the series. I really think the era of Narutoforums needs to come to an end when we upgrade.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 24, 2015)

Xenforo feels much less cluttered and it feels modern. This particular version of VB feels like it is from era of AOL.


----------



## Ral (Jul 24, 2015)

I really don't care what Mbot chooses anymore so long as the members here are happy. It's about what the people want at the end of the day and not what's easy for him to upgrade to and license price wise.



trinity said:


> ral, XF of vb5?



Both,

Remember? The forum broke when I upgraded to vb5 and XenForo just brought the bots?


----------



## NO (Jul 24, 2015)

How did XF get you bots when it supports the GOAT captcha?


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 24, 2015)

oh

god, that was awful. i think that's the only part that was very much a nuisance. what, i tried six different ways to get rid of the bots? i had like, 11 questions for the signup and integrated captcha, with them still getting in 

 - we shoulda used this and tried various plugins. 

but tbh aside from the bot problem (and it doesn't happen with every forum, but some) it was a great software. i loved using the cp, it was kind of weird to adjust and learn how to play with the skins but i adapted, brilliant performance. the modern look is sleek and easy to navigate, albeit a tad different in skins at times. like..it was certainly something, but once you learned to get around the user cp and admin cp it was all very wonderful.

but those damn_ bots_. i don't think vb was that bad with them


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 25, 2015)

you nerds know so much about this stuff it's making me feel less intelligent and subsequently angry and confused


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 25, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Agmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Will this upgrade allow me to ignore admins/mods in the cafe?
> ...




Gameforge is using Woltlab jfyi

So does crytek for cryengine but apart from that AION board I have yet to come across an example that I remotely like


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 25, 2015)

And if this upgrade happens, how imminent are we talking about here?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 25, 2015)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> And if this upgrade happens, how imminent are we talking about here?



Maybe a month away.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok, I see. Thanks.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm convinced mbxx is trying to kill the forum as efficiently as possible before it starts draining his mullah


----------



## NO (Jul 25, 2015)

trinity said:


> oh
> 
> god, that was awful. i think that's the only part that was very much a nuisance. what, i tried six different ways to get rid of the bots? i had like, 11 questions for the signup and integrated captcha, with them still getting in
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Gameforge is using Woltlab jfyi
> 
> So does crytek for cryengine but apart from that AION board I have yet to come across an example that I remotely like



Cool lets go with that.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 25, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> I'm convinced mbxx is trying to kill the forum as efficiently as possible before it starts draining his mullah


But the most efficient way would be to not do anything considering upgrading will incur the cost of buying the product I would assume


----------



## Undead (Jul 25, 2015)

Either way we'll lose members. Depending how the upgrade looks, we can lose more than we're losing right now. Humans naturally don't like change, and some will refuse to adapt and just end up leaving.


----------



## Ral (Jul 25, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> How did XF get you bots when it supports the GOAT captcha?



At the time when we had it, it wasn't implemented. Actually, the new version wasn't even public yet. The old one barely did a thing lol. I like how it just says "I'm not a Robot". Even so, bots always find a way to slip through the cracks. There are legit people who advertise their shitty products the old fashioned way by actually posting.



trinity said:


> oh
> 
> god, that was awful. i think that's the only part that was very much a nuisance. what, i tried six different ways to get rid of the bots? i had like, 11 questions for the signup and integrated captcha, with them still getting in
> 
> ...



I think we should wait until I graduate so I can create my own forum software on my free time.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 25, 2015)

>mfw i picture you and tazmo and mbxx in an office
>mfw you try to communicate with both of them
>mfw they say "but i want THIS"
>mfw you give up

that's a bad idea and you know it 

be free


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 25, 2015)

Garfield said:


> But the most efficient way would be to not do anything considering upgrading will incur the cost of buying the product I would assume



what is piracy?


----------



## Undead (Jul 25, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> what is piracy?


Some foreign contraption I assume.


----------



## Ral (Jul 27, 2015)

trinity said:


> >mfw i picture you and tazmo and mbxx in an office
> >mfw you try to communicate with both of them
> >mfw they say "but i want THIS"
> >mfw you give up
> ...



......

> Updates signature
> Praises thy words
> Moves to Canada
> Waiting for Trin to accept his job offer as Head Admin of new forum
< Mbxx and Tazmo ban me irl


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 29, 2015)

Moves to Canada


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2015)

Say goodbye to the rep system here  if Xenforo is used.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2015)

Geralt said:


> I don't know about most of these options, but isn't VB4 a pain in the ass to navigate? Memory is dull, but I think Ral tried VB4 on a forum I used to frequent, and I couldn't really adapt.


vB4 is a breeze to navigate.


----------



## SLB (Jul 29, 2015)

so i hear you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are trying to swipe my rep from me

's that true?


----------



## Ral (Jul 29, 2015)

Rep converts into "likes", Mark Fuckerberg converts "likes" into rep.

Not sure if I should become a "like" whore at this point.


----------



## Lance (Jul 29, 2015)

Just dropping it here, this is quite nice.


----------



## Table (Jul 30, 2015)

I hate change


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

the fuck are likes? you mean like Youtube and Facebook?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah, the only thing different would be some post rating system.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 30, 2015)

khris said:


> the fuck are likes? you mean like Youtube and Facebook?


Pretty much. More like facebook then youtube tho. 


I really like this addon for XenForo 

It's like combination of the likes and rep system


----------



## kazuri (Jul 30, 2015)

This forum needs to be updated. If you logged on in a public place people could easily get your username and password MD5. Which isn't a big deal if you use a different name/password for each site. But if you use the same for multiple sites you could be screwed.

Unlikely but still.


----------



## Monna (Jul 30, 2015)

The forum does not need to be updated. It's fine how it is


----------



## dynasaur (Aug 1, 2015)

if nf was going to upgrade, mbxx should've considered ipboards imo


----------



## James (Aug 4, 2015)

Whatever gives the closest result to how neogaf looks on mobile. Shit is perfect.


----------



## Larry (Aug 5, 2015)

Forum looks nice like this. Don't know why it would need an upgrade.


----------



## Undead (Aug 6, 2015)

Larry1998 said:


> Forum looks nice like this. Don't know why it would need an upgrade.


You've barely been here.  There are a number of issues. That, and VB3 is no longer going to be supported. So upgrading is imminent.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 6, 2015)

No I'm getting the feeling this is never happening


----------



## Undead (Aug 6, 2015)

em senpai said:


> No I'm getting the feeling this is never happening


Debby Downer or Negative Nancy?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 6, 2015)

No it just seems like the mods are getting less and less hype about it and a long time feels like it's passed but I don't know really


----------



## Ral (Aug 17, 2015)

Woltlab Burning Board supports multiple forum installs using the same database.....also has importers for....



I can see why Mbot likes this forum software, I think I'm in love too.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2015)

You'd be stupid to switch to anything else outside of VB4. 

Absolutely stupid.


----------



## NO (Aug 17, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> A certain software advancement is needed in terms of security, performance, features.
> 
> I like to point this out. VB 3.8 is from 2007/2008. Fact is, any software can be customized, that you hardly feel/see a difference... rather have the benefits with newer stuff. One large point... mobile support.



Do a beta test with the new software, narutoforums.com/beta.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2015)

He is already testing/using it on another website he's running.


----------



## NO (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice, I expect NF, NF-Alternate, Orange, UchihaSasuke, KlK, and Naruto Interlude to have flawlessly transitioned to the new forum then. : D


----------



## Ral (Aug 18, 2015)

Just banking on a miracle.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2015)

Zaru said:


> He is already testing/using it on another website he's running.



Which           is?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 18, 2015)

Can we get the Akatsuki skin back btw?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 18, 2015)

Do we have a date/time on this upgrade?


----------



## Ral (Aug 18, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> Something like that. And there is no time set- Frist we will move the forums to new hardware.



I tried the data importer that comes bundled with WoltLab Burning Board, works like a charm with vbuleltin 3.8.X and Vbulletin 4.X.X. you'll enjoy the mobile skin.


----------



## ben10pku (Aug 19, 2015)

Upgrading is always concern with the security and speed issue.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2015)

NF app on google play when?


----------



## Ral (Aug 24, 2015)

shit said:


> NF app on google play when?



ETA 2069.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2015)

Site was upgrading, yet looks the same.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 24, 2015)

We upgraded hardware, meaning the site should run faster now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2015)

that's a funny way of saying reznor got a new rig


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2015)

the search function is broken
like properly broken


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 24, 2015)

khris said:


> that's a funny way of saying reznor got a new rig



Mbxx got a new rig.

Rez doesn't own the servers. 



aiyanah said:


> the search function is broken
> like properly broken



Indeed. 

Mbxx says that it will be up and running soon.


----------



## Undead (Aug 25, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Mbxx says that it will be up and running soon.


I hope so.


----------



## Roman (Aug 25, 2015)

EDIT: scratch that, seems like searching my username still has a 24 hour delay, give or take.


----------



## Undead (Aug 25, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> its working !?


What exactly? I don't notice anything notably different yet.


Roman said:


> EDIT: scratch that, seems like searching my username still has a 24 hour delay, give or take.


Same.


----------



## Ral (Aug 26, 2015)

Can't even lurk the forums on my phone without those javascript popups looooool.

Testing speed of post.

Edit: I feels it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2015)

mobile skin isn't screen fit. I have to scroll side-ways to view the posts.


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2015)

So no forum upgrade?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2015)

Forum upgrade seems imminent. 

Most likely choice is Xenforo. But nobody knows for sure whether it will happen, when it will happen, or what will be chosen except for Mbxx.

The hardware upgrade was rolled out ahead of time of the planned software upgrade/migration, with the software upgrade being planned to happen some short time after it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2015)

The thing is, Tazmo still has a say and his say usually takes an eternity to get.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2015)

but Xenforo is the shitty choice


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2015)

khris said:


> but Xenforo is the shitty choice



Don't be so xenforophobic.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 27, 2015)

>make a signature
>call it an avatar 
>xenforo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2015)

>smaller avi's


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2015)

Big avas will find a way. That's, like, one of the first thing we considered.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 27, 2015)

There are huge ones on a lot of xenforo forums 

>signature huge


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2015)

We can control signature size on Xenoforo, no more warnings for signatures breaking dimensions, just filesize restraints.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> We can control signature size on Xenoforo, no more warnings for signatures breaking dimensions



No wonder Nesha stepped down


----------



## Es (Aug 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> No wonder Nesha stepped down



He did? Thank fucking Christ I was banned for when he was around


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2015)

khris said:


> but Xenforo is the shitty choice



VB5 is literally hitler if hitler had been bought out and been remade to be "hip to the kids with their social medias and facebooks. Forget about the forum features, who uses forums anymore, amirite?". It's a shell of VB. A bloated, buggy, less capable imposter charading as the software we know and love made by a completely new team. 

Xenforo's made by the people who made the software we're using right now after their company got bought out. 



khris said:


> >smaller avi's



175x250 avatars will still be a thing. 

With the responsive skins, we could go even bigger if we wanted.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2015)

Can Mbxx actually get a quick response from Tazmo?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Can Mbxx actually get a quick response from Tazmo?



I don't think there's a soul alive that can.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2015)

but reps are gone for good right? could you guys at least archive them?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2015)

khris said:


> but reps are gone for good right? could you guys at least archive them?



The closest default XF feature is likes, which aren't really the same thing as reps. We're like 99% sure current vb rep would be converted to likes during the migration. So like, if you've received 3,000 reps during your time on NF, you'd have 3,000 likes on XF. We'll know for sure how it works when the migration is done in a test environment.

But reps can be archived. It's possible to remake the rep system via a plugin, but we'd have to either use a shady ass plugin or make one ourselves. So it'd likely not be something that rolls out day 1 of the upgrade. That's assuming it gets made, I have no idea how much work making a VB-like rep system would take.

So we're going under the assumption rep is dead, but would like to pursue preserving/restoring it via plugins.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2015)

> So we're going under the assumption rep is dead, but would like to pursue preserving/restoring it via plugins.



Speak for yourself, Patch.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> So like, if you've received 3,000 reps during your time on NF, you'd have 3,000 likes on XF.



Mfw still #1


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2015)

Patch, tell me where you heard that shit.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 27, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> We're like 99% sure current vb rep would be converted to likes during the migration. So like, if you've received 3,000 reps during your time on NF, you'd have 3,000 likes on XF.



Can confirm this is what happens


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2015)

Dream said:


> Patch, tell me where you heard that shit.



Heard what? 



Jolyne said:


> Can confirm this is what happens



To add to confirmation.



From a dev. 

Edit: Confirmation that rep is imported to likes I mean.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2015)

Time to convince mbxx to reset rep points.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2015)

Patch, Dream, Zaru

Take a look here: 



You may now shower me with your love juice.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2015)

Rep is dying.  Fuck off with the mod.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey, I'm not the one bitching about it or threatening to leave if that goes away


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I don't think there's a soul alive that can.



If anyone on NF can, it would probably be Mbxx though


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2015)

Everybodyin the top 50 should get sparkles for life on the new forum 

Or whatever other free shit ya got.


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2015)

Also can you change whatever rank tpk is on atm to something hitler themed? Thanks.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2015)

Free pity likes.


----------



## Impact (Aug 27, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Patch, Dream, Zaru
> 
> Take a look here:
> 
> ...



I don't think many care about rep that much.

Like this  post


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2015)

User knows his toothbrush moustache is on fleek
User got 6mil in da bank


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't care one way or another, I am just presenting the NF staff an option should they wish to integrate the function.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2015)

I believe that rep app is in the archives which means its not updated or someshit. Still preet is pretty determined.


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2015)

jaeden?!


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2015)

I will swim in the tears of rep whores.  None shall deny me this.


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2015)

yo give me big ava rights since our way of life is ending anyway


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2015)

At this point I think Dream has rep figured out and working but wants to fuck with us.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2015)

Moody said:


> yo give me big ava rights since our way of life is ending anyway



Rep's a grey area right now, but big avatars will remain.


----------



## SLB (Aug 27, 2015)

Patch you're not helping


----------



## Zeno (Aug 27, 2015)

Moody said:


> jaeden?!



M-Moody


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2015)

Dream said:


> I will swim in the tears of rep whores.  None shall deny me this.


----------



## Lance (Aug 27, 2015)

Get this done already. Been waiting. Though not for this software though.....

VB4 would have been better.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 27, 2015)

is there a timetable on this?

like at all?

even vague estimates to time?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2015)

By vague? He said software upgrades soon after hardware upgrades, but no idea what soon means to mbxx, we still don't have confirmation on what we are upgrading too.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 28, 2015)

wait so you don't even know if it's xenforo?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

.


----------



## Undead (Aug 28, 2015)

Like I said. Don't hold your breath when mbxx says soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2015)

I care more about the little messages in the rep than the actual rep points themselves. As long as we still have those, idgaf what's it called.


----------



## NO (Aug 28, 2015)

The "like this post" system will be your new rep system. Public, positive, and no comments. The more likes a post has, the higher quality your post. Roll with it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am wary of this news; if the forum is upgraded to different software, will it still have the same URL/address? Will it look different? Will the sections be the same (specifically, I do not want to lose the Retirement and Bathhouse sections, since I like how they are not viewable by the general public) Most importantly, will all data (posts, blogs, user profiles, and so forth) be saved?



We're trying to make sure that in the event of a software migration, everything that can be converted WILL be converted. Rep seems the major feature loss here, but the basic stuff should be safe. Not sure about stuff like image albums, but that's a minor issue.


----------



## Soca (Aug 28, 2015)

Change likes to "daps" like they have on the coli. It sounds cooler.


----------



## NO (Aug 28, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> Change likes to "daps" like they have on the coli. It sounds cooler.


The Like system can be easily modded which is why I use it on my forum. 

Can change the "Like" button to a "Hate" one.

"X, Y, Z, and 12 other users hate your post."

"X, Y, Z, and 12 other users read this post and think you're garbage."

"X, Y, Z, and 12 other users negged this post."​
Limitless possibilities.

It would actually be a good April Fools joke or global modfuck every now and then.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 28, 2015)

More rep is more quality? I didn't know but good


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

Likes are worse because it promotes a bigger gap between established members and new comers. Zaru is going to have like 13k likes if we move the Xenoforo, while someone like me will only have 700 or so. Anyone that won rep or had rep awarded to them also gets pretty fucked as that won't transfer over.

Like whoring will be a thing, it will be just be more soulless then rep.


----------



## Soca (Aug 28, 2015)

Like whoring sounds like some shit basic facebook hoes would do


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 28, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> Like whoring sounds like some shit basic facebook hoes would do



This guy gets it


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Likes are worse because it promotes a bigger gap between established members and new comers. Zaru is going to have like 13k likes if we move the Xenoforo, while someone like me will only have 700 or so. Anyone that won rep or had rep awarded to them also gets pretty fucked as that won't transfer over.
> 
> Like whoring will be a thing, it will be just be more soulless then rep.



Which is why I will ask Mbxx to reset rep points before we switch.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 28, 2015)

if 1 rep = 1 like I'm okay with my 3000


----------



## NO (Aug 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Likes are worse because it promotes a bigger gap between established members and new comers. Zaru is going to have like 13k likes if we move the Xenoforo, while someone like me will only have 700 or so. Anyone that won rep or had rep awarded to them also gets pretty fucked as that won't transfer over.
> 
> Like whoring will be a thing, it will be just be more soulless then rep.


There's no way to convert rep to likes without a 3rd party plugin, it'd be loading completely different data. So everyone would start with 0 likes.

If there was a way to convert rep to likes 1:1, I think we'd all rather have the like system be disabled completely.

kill rep


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2015)

If we're getting likes, honestly, we shouldn't convert shit. Start with a clean slate.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

This might be a good question if people want to start clean with likes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2015)

Am with zaru, my rep is shit anyways.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2015)

1) will this new xenthing forum have blogs similar/identical to current ones or any blogs at all ?

2) *if* yes, then will the current blogs carry over and be converted or will they all dissapear ? 

3) *if* they will carry over - will the blog comments carry over as well or just the blogs and the comments will get wiped ?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 28, 2015)

Small update.

The timetable for when this all happens isn't entirely clear. But 2 weeks seems to be the aim for either when the test migration happens (separate server, won't affect NF), or when the migration to XF happens. Granted, XF isn't 100% confirmed, but it seems like it's the most likely choice.



Weiss said:


> 1) will this new xenthing forum have blogs similar/identical to current ones or any blogs at all ?
> 
> 2) *if* yes, then will the current blogs carry over and be converted or will they all dissapear ?
> 
> 3) *if* they will carry over - will the blog comments carry over as well or just the blogs and the comments will get wiped ?



XF, to my knowledge, doesn't have blogs out of the box. But there are a number of plugins available that could add blogs.

I'm not entirely sure whether current blog stuff can be backed up. Our current blogs are a plugin if I recall right, so I don't know whether we have any way to convert existing blogs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2015)

so the Doomsday cometh in 2015, not in 2012 





> XF, to my knowledge, doesn't have blogs out of the box. But there are a number of plugins available that could add blogs.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure whether current blog stuff can be backed up. Our current blogs are a plugin if I recall right, so I don't know whether we have any way to convert existing blogs.


----------



## SLB (Aug 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> If we're getting likes, honestly, we shouldn't convert shit. Start with a clean slate.



Uhun. I'm gonna make a killing with ny quick wit, ingenuity and authentic style 

Also will join dates carry over?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

I did see a blog add on, but it has pretty poor reviews. I'm sure blogs can be backed up, but the problem exists in porting them over to XF.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 28, 2015)

Moody said:


> Uhun. I'm gonna make a killing with ny quick wit, ingenuity and authentic style
> 
> Also will join dates carry over?



I don't know for sure, but taking a look at digitalpoint (), I think join dates will carry over. Possibly without any extra work involved in preserving them.



> Joined:
> Mar 3, 2004





The entire migration will be tested out separetly from NF. So we'll know for sure once that happens.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Likes are worse because it promotes a bigger gap between established members and new comers. Zaru is going to have like 13k likes if we move the Xenoforo, while someone like me will only have 700 or so. Anyone that won rep or had rep awarded to them also gets pretty fucked as that won't transfer over.
> 
> Like whoring will be a thing, it will be just be more soulless then rep.



How will it promote a biggger gap rofl?
zaru repping for 40k and a newcomer repping for a 100 is already the biggest gap possible
at least with likes a newcomers like means as much as an ubermensch or someone with 8k likes has
Why shouldn't a member who's been posting for a decade not show that they've gotten X amount of likes from shit compared to a newbie shitposting about naruto or shit piece.

also in general I honestly think the reset will increase "like whoring" since people will race for top likes surely (there's literally a leaderboard on xenforo)
while if it stays as is, then people will care as little as they do now about rep


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 28, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I don't know for sure, but taking a look at digitalpoint (), I think join dates will carry over. Possibly without any extra work involved in preserving them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had experience with a forum moving from vb4 to xenforo
join dates, likes to No. of reps, blogs were all carried over
blogs required a lot more work than the rest
actually the blog stuff on xenforo is abysmal


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

Is it possible to import blogs as posts?


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 28, 2015)

Likes instead of rep? It's like fb. D: 

Just wipe it all away. Time for an apocalpyse


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Like whoring is going to be fabulous.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Especially with the different types of likes that one can be given, with a mod, such as funny or informative.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 28, 2015)

So.. new rules too?


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Probably not but we will see how the whoring develops.


----------



## NO (Aug 28, 2015)

Sure, like whoring will be a thing, but the whores will be publicly whoring and will eventually be conservative about the posts they like so they don't look too easy to get or look like obsessive fanboys/girls. Even if there are 2 or 3 people who always like all of one user's posts, it still won't outshine the high quality posts which will generally receive the most likes by the general public.

The like system will encourage high quality posts/trolls which is the important thing here.


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2015)

>Whoring for Likes

Will there even be a point to this?


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> >Whoring for Likes
> 
> Will there even be a point to this?



Is there a point to whoring for reputation points?


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2015)

Well yeah?

We a least had ranks to look foward to and our rep messages that only we can see that made it fun.

Likes just seems pointless and boring imo.

Probably won't even use it tbh.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 28, 2015)

pls confirm new and improved avatar sizes

otherwise this upgrade a shit


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> We a least had ranks to look foward to



We can use trophies as some sort of replacement.  Probably even better than weeabo rep ranks.  



> our rep messages that only we can see that made it fun.



*Looks at the messages you received in the past few weeks.


----------



## SLB (Aug 28, 2015)

Dream said:


> Is there a point to whoring for reputation points?



full spiral nigguh


----------



## SLB (Aug 28, 2015)

actually can preet no longer have admin rights?

he gets actual boners off his power


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> pls confirm new and improved avatar sizes
> 
> otherwise this upgrade a shit



If by that you mean what we currently have then I can confirm.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Moody said:


> full spiral nigguh



Ugly piece of crap.  



Moody said:


> actually can preet no longer have admin rights?
> 
> he gets actual boners off his power



Nope.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 28, 2015)

Dream said:


> If by that you mean what we currently have then I can confirm.


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2015)

Dream said:


> We can use trophies as some sort of replacement.  Probably even better than weeabo rep ranks.
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks at the messages you received in the past few weeks.



>Trophies 

 

I honestly meant the older ones tbh


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> >Trophies
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly meant the older ones tbh



Please, Imagine.  We all know that you will be thristing after them trophies.

As for your older reps...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 28, 2015)

trophies a shit

can confirm like whoring is a thing

can also confirm the system is boring as fuck and doesn't lend itself well to much of anything as far as promoting community ties or activity, in fact it kinda does the opposite. Like system kills contributive debating and enforces an atmosphere of oppression against whichever side is arguing the disliked point.


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2015)

Dream said:


> Please, Imagine.  We all know that you will be thristing after them trophies.
> 
> As for your older reps...



>Calling me imagine 



Plz ban yourself indefinitely


----------



## SLB (Aug 28, 2015)

>getting called imagine

sudoku when?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 28, 2015)

oh god I didn't even notice that


----------



## JoJo (Aug 28, 2015)

Moody said:


> >getting called imagine
> 
> sudoku when?





Nightbringer said:


> oh god I didn't even notice that


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 28, 2015)

holy shit


----------



## NO (Aug 28, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> trophies a shit
> 
> can confirm like whoring is a thing
> 
> can also confirm the system is boring as fuck and doesn't lend itself well to much of anything as far as promoting community ties or activity, in fact it kinda does the opposite. Like system kills contributive debating and enforces an atmosphere of oppression against whichever side is arguing the disliked point.



Whoa, settle down. The like system does encourage circlejerking, but there's always likes to go around - participate in the debate by making a valuable post and start fetching those likes. It might even be more abusive than the rep system since likes are limitless, so community ties will be easily made.

Shouldn't affect activity too much. On a forum I frequent that's got half of NF's activity, the first page had a post with 40 likes, but on page 18 or 19 there was another post with likes in the 30s. People still read and contribute, even that far in the thread.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 28, 2015)

Croc bout to jump off a bridge


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 28, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> Shouldn't affect activity too much. On a forum I frequent that's got half of NF's activity, the first page had a post with 40 likes, but on page 18 or 19 there was another post with likes in the 30s. People still read and contribute, even that far in the thread.



NB back in the day had a like system too. I can confirm this. Though it also had a rep system in place, which was nice. 

I don't know if that forum even exists anymore.


----------



## SLB (Aug 28, 2015)

i would actually suicide

not gonna lie

nugget is the raw definition of desolation and despair


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 28, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> Whoa, settle down. The like system does encourage circlejerking, but there's always likes to go around - participate in the debate by making a valuable post and start fetching those likes. It might even be more abusive than the rep system since likes are limitless, so community ties will be easily made.
> 
> Shouldn't affect activity too much. On a forum I frequent that's got half of NF's activity, the first page had a post with 40 likes, but on page 18 or 19 there was another post with likes in the 30s. People still read and contribute, even that far in the thread.



I dunno jayjay sama

on sb (my experience with likes)

if you go at all against the grain you are a)unlikely to receive anything and b) your opponent will receive a lot

my problem also isn't so much with circle jerking, my problem is with the psychological effect the like system has on contributive posting.

With the current system you're encourage to express your view and can be challenged on it subsequently, the reps are secondary and private so don't lend much of anything beyond personal support

with the like system its public and encourages non-contribution, it's much easier to like something and move on than it is to present your own argument and open yourself to the possibility of counter argument, further, since the pursuit of likes is public instead of private you start getting posts that are blatantly about receiving likes and don't do much of anything to contribute, like going over pre-established points to rub salt in the wounds and so on. I know because I do this myself because that's what the system encourages


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> >Whoring for Likes
> 
> Will there even be a point to this?



Xenoforo comes built in with trophies, many of the default ones are "get X amount of likes", so yeah, there will be a point.


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Xenoforo comes built in with trophies, many of the default ones are "get X amount of likes", so yeah, there will be a point.



Am I the only that thinks this looks unappealing 

Just tell me I can disabled it like rep and i'll be good.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

There are quite a few trophy plugins to make them more appealing. No you can't disable them, there is actually a ranking system for trophy points. 

We can do a lot more with trophies then what I linked you too, that was just like the base trophies.


----------



## Solar (Aug 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> No you can't disable them



Trash.

Now that this forum will be heading to XenForo, I will be cutting down my activity here significantly--much to the celebration of most others, no doubt.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2015)

>people actually hating on trophies


----------



## NO (Aug 29, 2015)

I welcome a bunch of Naruto themed trophies rewarded upon reaching a certain numbers of likes.  

#thebetterepsystem


----------



## Atlas (Aug 29, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> There are quite a few trophy plugins to make them more appealing. No you can't disable them, there is actually a ranking system for trophy points.
> 
> We can do a lot more with trophies then what I linked you too, that was just like the base trophies.



Wonder if unique trophies can be an alternate reward for contests.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 29, 2015)

trophies are the worst forum invention in history

look ugly
serve no purpose
intrusive
etc.

this is outside of their relation to the like system too


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2015)

We can also have trophies like

>Has shit taste
>Has good taste
>Is a grill 

We can also implement the better rep ranks into trophies.


----------



## Solar (Aug 29, 2015)

Join Date: Feb 2013
Posts:12,870





Xiammes said:


> >people actually hating on trophies



The trophies don't make a difference. I don't even care for rep, which is part of the reason why it's disabled for me. 

I can see why people wouldn't be excited for trophies. As someone who's a member of multiple XenForo boards, those things rarely come up. I don't think anyone cares about trophies at any of those places. Then again, before I came here, I didn't think people could actually care for the rep system.

tbqr, I don't even know if I have trophies on those boards.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Wonder if unique trophies can be an alternate reward for contests.



I'd like to do a pokemon tournament with a trophy (and traditional prizes) for the winner, but I dunno if anyone would even care about the trophy.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 29, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> We can also have trophies like
> 
> >Has shit taste
> >Has good taste
> ...



terrible


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 29, 2015)

give urself a shit taste trophy for liking trophies tbqh


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> terrible



You will all soon understand the glory of trophy whoring


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 29, 2015)

here's the distilled reason why rep is more fun on a general level than trophies or likes:

rep increases your rep power

thats it

right there

^^^

read that line

that's why people do the rep thing

rep begets more rep

likes do not beget likes and trophies do not beget trophies, they serve no purpose aside from hollow celebrations of forum banality

rep is a game, likes are a feature, it's the difference between pressing +1 on a calculator and earning exp in pokemon or whatever other atrocious metaphor you want to insert


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't think anyone here is saying trophies or likes are superior to rep, except maybe preet.


----------



## Impact (Aug 29, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> There are quite a few trophy plugins to make them more appealing. No you can't disable them, there is actually a ranking system for trophy points.
> 
> We can do a lot more with trophies then what I linked you too, that was just like the base trophies.



I'm still not sold 






Xiammes said:


> We can also have trophies like
> 
> >Has shit taste
> >Has good taste
> ...



I rather our ranks die with rep then to let this to happen tbh, although I shouldn't complain since I don't have any better ideas.

Thanks anyways 



Patchouli said:


> I'd like to do a pokemon tournament with a trophy (and traditional prizes) for the winner, but I dunno if anyone would even care about the trophy.



Pok?mon showdown? 

Or 3ds? Because I haven't touched my copies in months and if its the latter


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2015)

Impact said:


> Pok?mon showdown?
> 
> Or 3ds? Because I haven't touched my copies in months and if its the latter



Showdown, so anyone can join in.


----------



## SLB (Aug 29, 2015)

> rep is a game, likes are a feature, it's the difference between pressing +1 on a calculator and earning exp in pokemon or whatever other atrocious metaphor you want to insert



that's pretty apt tbh


----------



## Jagger (Aug 29, 2015)

I prefer Showdown too.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

>battling you and emmy
>fun


nah, y'all some serious cunts at showdown


----------



## Impact (Aug 29, 2015)

I play to win and so does emmy


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

play to win?


nah, y'all play to suck the life out of your opponent so they give up before you even kill their first pokemong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> >people actually hating on trophies



okay. gotta admit I was pessimistic at first, but I'm loving the reaction so far.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2015)

achievements > trophies


----------



## Robin (Aug 29, 2015)

do we mere mortals have no say in this? I think the entire forum except for Preet and maybe a few outliers will not be happy with the changes. And it's mainly due to rep messages. I mean if there was a way to get like messages then it'd be less painful.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 29, 2015)

What are the main reasons for changing the site anyway?


----------



## teddy (Aug 29, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> give urself a shit taste trophy for liking trophies tbqh


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2015)

Evolution said:


> What are the main reasons for changing the site anyway?



Updating it for new features apparently.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2015)

Nico Robin said:


> do we mere mortals have no say in this? I think the entire forum except for Preet and maybe a few outliers will not be happy with the changes.



Nope.  Lord Mbxx wants it.  Good luck convincing him otherwise.  



Evolution said:


> What are the main reasons for changing the site anyway?



Better security, performance, mobile support, etc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2015)

> What are the main reasons for changing the site anyway?


things were too easy


----------



## Evolution (Aug 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Better security, performance, mobile support, etc.


Were there problems with any of those?


----------



## Robin (Aug 29, 2015)

Evolution said:


> What are the main reasons for changing the site anyway?



crushing our hopes and stepping on our dreams. By Dream and Co.


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't care if rep were done away with or not

But I have trophies on my PS3. That's all the trophies I need.

And no likes either.

Don't want this place to feel like a PSN/Facebook wannabe.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2015)

What are we gonna do about theme skins? Cause I dont wanna have to go around looking like something similiar to this


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Were there problems with any of those?



Mobile support is currently crap on NF.  Performance is good.  As for security, it is fine but could be better.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2015)

Eki said:


> What are we gonna do about theme skins? Cause I dont wanna have to go around looking like something similiar to this



You won't.  Here is a light skin that we will be using:


*Spoiler*: __ 










There are certainly some changes to be made but it should give you a general idea of what you can expect. 

We will also be recreating our current set of skins such as Orange, Sasuke, Kill La Kill, and the others.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 29, 2015)

Eki said:


> What are we gonna do about theme skins? Cause I dont wanna have to go around looking like something similiar to this



Don't you worry your pretty little head

There will be skins, and they will be customized

If Dream's Zenith skin he showed above is too ugly for you I'll pay for one you'd like, it's on me


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2015)

I vote we try to make a VB-like rep system via plugin.


----------



## Robin (Aug 29, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> LOL --- Vote.



would tits in your CP be considered voting?


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 29, 2015)

My vote goes to demodding Patch.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2015)

Eki said:


> What are we gonna do about theme skins? Cause I dont wanna have to go around looking like something similiar to this



Trin and I are currently working on remaking existing ones.

Will probably be variants of individual themes. 



Very early progress. Still a lot of work to be done in making some things not huge as fuck, small as fuck, out of place, or anywhere in between.



Reznor is disgusting said:


> My vote goes to demodding Patch.



fite me


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> LOL --- Vote.



You said that VB3 and VB4 aren't the good. 

Anyways, Xenforo is best.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I vote we try to make a VB-like rep system via plugin.



Rep is kill.  Let it go.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes, let them delicious tears flow.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Demetrius (Aug 29, 2015)

you fuck

quit making patch cry

only i get to do that


----------



## Evolution (Aug 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Yes, let them delicious tears flow.


...Okay. I'll give it a try.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please! In the name of all that is mighty, please don't change the forum! Please!!!


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 29, 2015)

sorry, not an option

our best option is xenforo, where we can customize the skins you like to look similar to vb3 

:3


----------



## Impact (Aug 29, 2015)

Mbxx being based


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure, if Rep is that much an issue btw. there are addons for this.



There are, but they're all either from shady devs or devs who abandoned their projects years ago. 

We'd need to hire someone like Xin to make a plugin that matches our current rep system.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure, if Rep is that much an issue btw. there are addons for this.



Shut up Mbxx.  Rep is evil and must die. 

There are addons but one is built by someone who  should not be trusted.  Another is unsupported and not really a good choice.

Best to just let it die.  People will get over it.


----------



## SLB (Aug 29, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure, if Rep is that much an issue btw. there are addons for this.



yo mbxx

give me big ava rights

i'll like buy whatever favourite german beer you like


----------



## NO (Aug 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> You won't.  Here is a light skin that we will be using:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



>"Messages"
>not "Posts"

Come on.

Cool theme, though.


----------



## Rapidus (Aug 29, 2015)

Been reading through this thread and seems the reactions are split down the middle. Half of you are all for the change(the democrats) and the other half of you are like "fuck change(the republicans). The way I see is that if the forum is still producing a large amount of activity and we still get those basic features(profile customization, vms, picture and albums, emotes), then idgaf what forum software we go to.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 29, 2015)

Rep is life


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> You won't.  Here is a light skin that we will be using:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



looks ugly tbh 

pls tell me there'll be a version of orange (aka best skin)


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Aug 29, 2015)

That skin looks pretty modern


----------



## SLB (Aug 30, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Rep is life



no


----------



## Evolution (Aug 30, 2015)

As long as there will be an Orange skin that will look as close as possible to the current one, I guess it won't be that bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2015)

rep is preet


----------



## NO (Aug 31, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> Dream said:
> 
> 
> > Shut up Mbxx.  Rep is evil and must die.
> ...



#talkshit #gethit #mbxxsmacksdream


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 31, 2015)

Dream said:


> Shut up Mbxx.  Rep is evil and must die.
> 
> There are addons but one is built by someone who  should not be trusted.  Another is unsupported and not really a good choice.
> 
> Best to just let it die.  People will get over it.





Mbxx said:


> Any new software will aim to be 100% compatible or better. That is the consensus of the votings / mods. And I would assume you users. Otherwise we vote for this feature, too.





I want to frame this and put it on a wall
I might


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2015)

Moody said:


> no



Moody you okay


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dream said:


> You won't.  Here is a light skin that we will be using:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That looks absolutely ass, Dream. If you need help with the design, hit me up.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 31, 2015)

That's what I told him, he didn't listen

Anyway, it's highly customizable, it's gonna be okay


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

Dream said:


> You won't.  Here is a light skin that we will be using:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Jesus Christ that is hideous.



I'm sure guys like Jolyne and JJ would love to customize skins for us. Why not enlist the GFX'ers help to make the new site look aesthetically appealing?


----------



## NO (Aug 31, 2015)

I asked like 20 times if they wanted me to code a skin or recode the existing skins and I got ignored. I don't even need admin powers to do it - they're pieces of shits, let them fuck up the transition.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> I asked like 20 times if they wanted me to code a skin or recode the existing skins and I got ignored. I don't even need admin powers to do it - they're pieces of shits, let them fuck up the transition.



Sigh, well that's fucking depressing.

>have a bunch of highly skilled GFX'ers
>make the forum look like shit instead


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2015)

Give me my minimalistic "orange with noskin" variant and I'm happy


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't like using  any kind of light skin anymore 

I hope someone is currently working on a dark skin, because if not


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2015)

>Judging forums by the color of their skin

Bigots


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2015)

Here's the current progress on skins. 





Impact said:


> I don't like using  any kind of light skin anymore
> 
> I hope someone is currently working on a dark skin, because if not



Kakashi skin will be remade.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 31, 2015)

Orange skin op


----------



## Robin (Aug 31, 2015)

dark skin for lyf  
Kill la Kill skin with the sensual black/red combo


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Here's the current progress on skins.



So much wasted vertical and horizontal space

I'm sorry Patch but it hurts


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

Please just enlist the GFX'ers help guys.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2015)

new forum better not lose a single cat emote


or else


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2015)

> trophy points

nope


----------



## NO (Aug 31, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Here's the current progress on skins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Change #navigation to #330000 and make the BG #170000.


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2015)

Zaru said:


> >Judging forums by the color of their skin
> 
> Bigots



I like my forum skin just like how I like my waifus 



Patchouli said:


> Here's the current progress on skins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>Goes to see how the Kakashi skin looks
>Not there

That's how long it's been since I've changed my skin  



Nico Robin said:


> dark skin for lyf
> Kill la Kill skin with the sensual black/red combo



Robin knows 

Tfw I didn't get to rep you today


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 31, 2015)

Kakashi Skin looks like this


Don't really like the blue


----------



## NO (Aug 31, 2015)

Kazuki said:


> Kakashi Skin looks like this
> 
> 
> Don't really like the blue


Patchouli just needs to color scheme correctly. Black and blue can work together well.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2015)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure, if Rep is that much an issue btw. there are addons for this.





Dream said:


> Shut up Mbxx.  Rep is evil and must die.
> 
> There are addons but one is built by someone who  should not be trusted.  Another is unsupported and not really a good choice.
> 
> Best to just let it die.  People will get over it.





Mbxx said:


> Any new software will aim to be 100% compatible or better. That is the consensus of the votings / mods. And I would assume you users. Otherwise we vote for this feature, too.



Ahahahahahahaha

Get fucked Preet


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 1, 2015)

preet a POS


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 1, 2015)

Preet probably just wants to get rid of the rep system so he doesn't get assaulted everyday shamelessly like a Jackson Pollock.

Edit I: Other admins, please leave the rep alone, I have no other means to counteract Preet's curses 

Edit II: Also, if I design a skin, would you guys be willing to use it?


----------



## Ral (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe I don't wanna skip into the year 2069 where everything is flat.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 2, 2015)

Ral said:


> Maybe I don't wanna skip into the year 2069 where everything is flat.



yes, you do, you liar


----------



## Lance (Sep 3, 2015)

Why is it taking so long to update? 

Is the testing phase not done yet!


----------



## scerpers (Sep 3, 2015)

you would certainly know, huh flapper?


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 3, 2015)

Lance said:


> Why is it taking so long to update?
> 
> Is the testing phase not done yet!



It's not a bad thing if it takes a while longer, meanwhile we can prepare some goodies and I can learn how to work with this fucking thing

Ain't never used no xenforo in my life
This'll be hilarious


----------



## Lance (Sep 3, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> It's not a bad thing if it takes a while longer, meanwhile we can prepare some goodies and I can learn how to work with this fucking thing
> 
> Ain't never used no xenforo in my life
> This'll be hilarious



You are a bright lad!
You will quickly figure out where all the fun buttons are.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Here's the current progress on skins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love that the kakashi skin will be remade
but
like
can we just not upgrade?
i dont see how this is a win
haven't read the thread but surely kids have brought this up already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> It's not a bad thing if it takes a while longer, meanwhile we can prepare some goodies and I can learn how to work with this fucking thing
> *
> Ain't never used no xenforo in my life
> This'll be hilarious*




Oh my


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 3, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> It's not a bad thing if it takes a while longer, meanwhile we can prepare some goodies and I can learn how to work with this fucking thing
> 
> Ain't never used no xenforo in my life
> This'll be hilarious



the xenforo admincp is 100x better than vb


----------



## Ral (Sep 3, 2015)

This place gonna turn into Facebook real quick with them likes. 

Twerk videos, yock videos and k.o. cams. 



Reznor is disgusting said:


> yes, you do, you liar



Don't deny our love.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> Change #navigation to #330000 and make the BG #170000.



I tried this advice a day ago, but I didn't want to mention that it looked weird once applied. So I changed it back.

That and the aim of the skin is to replicate the original akatsuki skin, so not much liberty is being taken in straying from that design.

Sorry. 



Ryuzaki said:


> Preet probably just wants to get rid of the rep system so he doesn't get assaulted everyday shamelessly like a Jackson Pollock.
> 
> Edit I: Other admins, please leave the rep alone, I have no other means to counteract Preet's curses
> 
> Edit II: Also, if I design a skin, would you guys be willing to use it?



You'd have to ask Preet. 

Trin and I have been working pretty much nonstop for the last 5 days on recreating 9 skins. Greed's working on a 10th. If the terrible default skin has to be remade, we'll have 11 to deal with, fine-tune, and test for bugs. So as far as variety goes, I think we're pretty set. But that's just my opinion, doesn't mean there's not room for a 12th skin.



Lance said:


> Why is it taking so long to update?
> 
> Is the testing phase not done yet!



At the current rate things are going, the update would probably be happening in 1 month's time, give or take a few weeks. We're wanting to nail down the skins so after the upgrade NF still feels like NF. We've got to test out features to see what's lacking, and gather up plugins to restore functionality, or to give us more functionality than we have now. But each one of those plugins needs to be looked at to ensure they don't hinder performance or present a security risk. 

Testing phase is still in the early stages. Took a long time to get the test up and running since we weren't even sure the upgrade would take place.



aiyanah said:


> i love that the kakashi skin will be remade
> but
> like
> can we just not upgrade?
> ...



The upgrade seems like it will happen no matter what. Mbxx didn't specify the reasons, but he did mention that an upgrade would happen "one way or another" (in response to the question of whether Tazmo greenlit the upgrade). Given that, and that he's took the time to set up a server to test the migration, we're pretty sure the upgrade's gonna happen. 

The wins are mainly security, performance, and the sheer number of actively maintained plugins available. The cons are loss of rep and the introduction of the sickening like and follow systems.


----------



## Soca (Sep 3, 2015)

Forgot if this was answered but we still have big avys right?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> Forgot if this was answered but we still have big avys right?



Yep, 175x250 animated avatars are working.


----------



## Soca (Sep 3, 2015)

cool


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2015)

marcelle why


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2015)

now stab him in the head


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2015)

khris why


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2015)

forum demands a blood sacrifice


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 3, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> You'd have to ask Preet.
> 
> Trin and I have been working pretty much nonstop for the last 5 days on recreating 9 skins. Greed's working on a 10th. If the terrible default skin has to be remade, we'll have 11 to deal with, fine-tune, and test for bugs. So as far as variety goes, I think we're pretty set. But that's just my opinion, doesn't mean there's not room for a 12th skin.



Oh true, if you already have that many options and are set on variety, then there's really no need. I just didn't want it to end up being the standard vB skin with like only a banner.


----------



## Soca (Sep 3, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> marcelle why



because change is bad and you should all feel bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2015)

I nominate Marc for modship in the OL section. Section needs a lot of modding and SH4L can't keep up. 



Marcelle.B said:


> because change is bad and you should all feel bad



Never mind. He apparently hates change.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 3, 2015)

Using blood magic to solve internet problems...


----------



## NinjaSheik (Sep 3, 2015)

Um...Why is the forums look so weird? I skimmed the conversation above, you guys are talking about working on some new skins? Is that why the forums are like this?


----------



## Soca (Sep 3, 2015)

khris said:


> I nominate Marc for modship in the OL section. Section needs a lot of modding and SH4L can't keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind. He apparently hates change.



Only if it doesn't benefit me


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 4, 2015)

Imminent means months?

News to me


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 4, 2015)

NinjaSheik said:


> Um...Why is the forums look so weird? I skimmed the conversation above, you guys are talking about working on some new skins? Is that why the forums are like this?



You talking about on this site?

If so, we've not changed anything here. The upgrade hasn't taken place yet. If you're experiencing issues, you should go here.



They might be able to help. 



lol said:


> Imminent means months?
> 
> News to me



At the time, nobody had any timeframe for when an upgrade might happen. Didn't know whether it was gonna happen the next day, or next year. Figured it was a safer bet that when Mbxx shows up, something's probably happening right away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2015)

Xenforo seems to be loaded with features. Does it have mobile notifications as well?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2015)

Did the orange skin font change or am I just tired?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Did the orange skin font change or am I just tired?



I've sometimes had that happen related to browsers or something. It's not really the fault of the forum itself. Forgot how I got rid of that though.


----------



## Ral (Sep 4, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Yep, 175x250 animated avatars are working.



How do they look on the mobile view?

Also Patchu, I had found an alternative to the like system and it replicated Vbulletin's rep system. But this was ages ago before I moved onto new software.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 4, 2015)

terrible


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Xenforo seems to be loaded with features. Does it have mobile notifications as well?



XF's got a lot of notification stuff. Can subscribe to threads, people, sections, and can choose whether you get notifications about those things. I've gotten like 20 emails notifiying me about things because I forgot to disable email notifications. 

I dunno if it does mobile notifications though. The page shrinks down for mobile and you can click the notifications button.



khris said:


> Did the orange skin font change or am I just tired?



It looks the same for me. 



Ral said:


> How do they look on the mobile view?
> 
> Also Patchu, I had found an alternative to the like system and it replicated Vbulletin's rep system. But this was ages ago before I moved onto new software.



The user field shrinks down. So the avatars on mobile show up as small. 

We're currently playing with that old rep plugin. It's lacking in a few features, like rep ranks and spirals. With any luck, it can be dusted off and whipped into shape.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 5, 2015)

spirals are whatever, but we NEED those ranks


----------



## Ral (Sep 6, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> The user field shrinks down. So the avatars on mobile show up as small.
> 
> We're currently playing with that old rep plugin. It's lacking in a few features, like rep ranks and spirals. With any luck, it can be dusted off and whipped into shape.



I've used Xenforo to it's full potential, bless thy bootstrap. 

Though, a custom built forum software would of been something that I would of looked forward to.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2015)

so how is progress ? 


ETA ?


----------



## NO (Sep 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> so how is progress ?
> 
> 
> ETA ?



If I had to take a guess, they're just waiting for Mbxx to pull the trigger because they've made some pretty solid progress on their test forum. But that's just a wild guess.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2015)

Making sure that usernotes get properly transferred because we can't let you rascals get amnesty


----------



## NO (Sep 10, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Making sure that usernotes get properly transferred because we can't let you rascals get amnesty


Are you guys seriously trying to transfer this over?

>user notes trashed with troll notes
>trashed with aggressive moderation from 2006-2011
>already providing amnesty for porn suicides

What is the point besides entertainment?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 10, 2015)

no i definitely want my usernotes


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 10, 2015)

if usernotes can get transfered so can rep


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2015)

Usernotes is probably the most important moderator tool, its not just used for hidden convo's and ban information, anything we want to keep notes on are stored there.


----------



## Lance (Sep 11, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Making sure that usernotes get properly transferred because we can't let you rascals get amnesty



Lies...........


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> anything we want to keep notes on are stored there



Basically the staff can't live without their 5 year old passive-aggressive hidden profile post-its that shittalk members behind their backs


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2015)

Aren't the moderators legally obligated, upon request of the user, to turn over any of the user's information?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Sep 11, 2015)

Lol nope         .


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 11, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Aren't the moderators legally obligated, upon request of the user, to turn over any of the user's information?



Laws on the internet


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Aren't the moderators legally obligated, upon request of the user, to turn over any of the user's information?



 I'd like to see someone try that (Also, no)


----------



## Robin (Sep 11, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Basically the staff can't live without their 5 year old passive-aggressive hidden profile post-its that shittalk members behind their backs



So is that why mods sometimes gang up on a profile 



Gunners said:


> Aren't the moderators legally obligated, upon request of the user, to turn over any of the user's information?



legally obligated? the only law here is tazmo & mbxx


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2015)

We should comply with such requests. 

It's not like the user will ever be able to check if we gave them the real ones


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 11, 2015)

careful, you might get someone like tpk calling his lawyer again


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Usernotes is probably the most important moderator tool, its not just used for hidden convo's and ban information, anything we want to keep notes on are stored there.


So basically Staff Gossip?


----------



## Naruko (Sep 11, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Basically the staff can't live without their 5 year old passive-aggressive hidden profile post-its that shittalk members behind their backs



Sweetie...darling...but then you lose notes like this:

(Taken from real user notes selected at random):



			
				Naruko sharing random said:
			
		

> Father of Guevara's Anus. <3





> Best gif maker ever.





> (S/He's) fucking funny!





> One of the funniest people in the blender atm.
> 
> *spams notes





> (S/He) should never be banned though, for the good of the forum.





> Awesome





> I'm hardcore gay for xxxxxx.
> 
> No homo.



..and that barely begins to cover the notes on one account alone. Gender and identify are purposefully flubbed because the notes were not ones *I* left and as a rule we only share *details* of notes we ourselves have left. In this case I wanted to remind you and show people hey, there is a lot of love. I know sometimes there is a user that someone really likes and thinks is a force for good over all BUT they have a problem area or problem relationship that lands them in hot water, and yes, notes related to warnings or bans aren't fun to see on accts of people like that. And yes, *I* have seen notes I felt were petty and unnecessary and not-relevant to dealing with the user at all. But I've seen cases of users that have lied, hacked or tried to hack someones account for malicious purposes, that have stalked another user, even off site, even threatening with harm or telling another user to go kill themselves. Heck, there is a user I personally have issue with that bragged about torturing their own cat. That got put in their user notes because wtf kind of person is that? How far might they go with a user they don't like? You never know.

Anyway, I'm sorry you feel keeping user notes (which I am for) is an attempt to hold old petty grudges or be passive aggressive wankers or anything like that. I really am. Cause the best notes, the most notes, are the sweet, the funny, the weird, the ones that get left by mods that have long since gone away. In some cases, mods that have DIED. I have user notes from TekJounin. She became a real life friend of mine, I miss her dearly even though she died right after my birthday 2012, here we are 2015 and I still miss her. I still haven't deleted her name and address and phone from my address info. Those user notes from her, that is one of the only things I have left of her. Some other staff that are no longer active, some that left notes before I was a mod, those old notes are all I have left of them. Seeing old notes left by Gooba...I just hate the idea of losing those.

I think you would like blanket amnesty for everyone and I see a good side to that, definitely. Tabula Rasa, here's your chance, don't waste it, go forth and be happy. I just don't want that at the cost of alllllllllll the very positive history on so many accounts. It is nearly impossible to find an established acct that doesn't have at least ONE positive user note from someone that thinks that user is awesome and I like sharing that stuff with users when they ask if I have permission from the note-leaver (otherwise I keep it anonymous).

But I am sorry, and I mean this. I am not passive aggressive, though text seems to make EVERYTHING seem passive aggressive or aggressive-aggressive all the time. I am sorry if this desire to keep the notes bothers you, at all. I like you, I respect you, I don't want to have us trying to do something that makes you unhappy and that you think is being used, overall, as a force for ill. I am sorry you might feel that way about that*.

*I say might feel that way because I know this MIGHT have been meant in jest but again, text...you never know. And I don't want your feelings to be overlooked and ignored or think your input as an advisor isn't heard or doesn't matter. For what that might be worth.

Anyway...hope you can have a good one, Zaru 





Gunners said:


> Aren't the moderators legally obligated, upon request of the user, to turn over any of the user's information?



Legally? Legally we are obligated to report real criminal activity (and do) and morally *I* think we obligated to alert applicable authorities when a user seems to be a danger to themselves (possible suicide on our hands, and I mean a real concern, not just someone sharing a bad day). 

User notes are private as a rule because you don't always know what is in there and you don't want to risk spilling the info to the non-user (get on skype, think you're talking to XYZ and it's ABC posing as XYZ to troll em...it happens). Unlikely, but you never know. This is how I view it and how I teach new mods to handle it (though they have other sources of input and their own opinions). If you aren't sure, don't blab. But a user has the right to be reminded of their record, sure. That isn't the same as a copy paste of the verbatim content of the note, no. But it would be terribly unhelpful if a user asked what their warning/ban history was like and we refused to tell them. You should tell someone "hey, you got a warning here, a ban here, a longer ban here" etc. You should tell them what they were banned for, too. Color notes, even nice ones (like I shared above) should only be shared by the person leaving the note. Even if it's a nice note, it isn't YOUR note to share. That's why I edited the source of the notes I left. They are real, but I didn't say who left them, how long ago, or what acct(s) they were from. But if you want to know MY note on your acct, sure, ask me. I'll tell you (if applicable). It's not a legal obligation but heck, why not? How does it help you be a good user (or now how much you are lurved) if we tell you nothing.

But if you get a mod that isn't sure what to share, don't hate on 'em. Better to err on the side of privacy. There is enough e-stalking out there without us adding to it. If you hit a dead end on getting info from your notes, contact me or another admin and we can handle it, at the very least. Please don't flood requests to us. Most accts have nothing in them but "Name change 1 blah > Blahghksf!" or "won prize Sept 2014 Art contest, avatar 1 month" so don't get your  hopes up.


*SORRY FOR THE INCONTINENT (incompetent?)STYLE OF POSTING.* I am famous for it. I shall get out of the way of possible fun-havings now, return to your thingies, wossnames and doodlybobbers.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 11, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Aren't the moderators legally obligated, upon request of the user, to turn over any of the user's information?



Hahahaha


----------



## NO (Sep 11, 2015)

Naruko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The inability to transfer user notes shouldn't be a reason to cancel the upgrade. Including yourself, multiple staff members have admitted at this point that they're more sweet/funny/childish/etc. than helpful. Keeping the memories? The historically meaningful things you could keep are the VMs and PMs and I'm pretty sure those will transfer over.

Perhaps take the reset of user notes/logs post-upgrade as a way to actually do them correctly this time. Log the user violations and warnings instead of writing poetry.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2015)

There is a Usernote app for Xenoforo, the problem is that Mbxx was being hard headed when we told him that it was one of the things we had to make sure worked out of the gate and he replied "don't worry about plugins" which caused a headache.

Naruko's post was trying to dispel the myth that usernotes are all just passive aggressive bitching, they are just as you said they are, we use them to log everything, bans/warning/contest information, everything.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2015)

Don't worry, Lord Mbxx is a top tier sql master.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 11, 2015)

obviously user-notes aren't all passive aggressive bitching but the majority of rotten apples ruin the barrel


----------



## NO (Sep 11, 2015)

Naruko said:


> When did I say anything about canceling the upgrade? I mean, here, there, ever, anywhere?
> 
> When did I say they weren't useful? Ever? I was giving a personal reply to Zaru about a specific thing he brought up. But as far as content, you even quoted me saying this:
> 
> ...


First off, I read your post. Don't insult my reading comprehension or I'll stop wasting my time replying to you.

I never said you want to make it a reason to cancel the upgrade, I just think you're making a big deal out of something that isn't useful at all. Just don't make it a reason to delay the upgrade.

Also, I'm not attributing anything to you. I mean, you did it yourself - you quoted user notes that made a mockery out of the system. But your point is that the positive notes far outweigh the negative ones? lmao, who cares except the staff? The members can't see them, the members don't care. And the members don't want pointless logs on them. If you have positive shit to say to us, say it to our face. If we're breaking rules, log it and warn us. I run a few forums, we aren't writing poems about our users because they're funny/cool/cute. In fact, if I find a mod doing that shit all the time, I'll question their ability to moderate without bias and possibly demote them. Zaru's admission says it all: how about you demote your staff that have any sort of passive aggression towards their members like any rational admin?

With a heavily questionable staff, the user notes do more harm than good. "I guess I'll finally punish this user for flaming for the 50th fucking time, let me check their user notes. Oh, wow, this member is incredibly popular with the mods. Wow, they really like this guy. I think I'll just pretend it didn't happen." What a silly forum addon.

*TL;DR for you:*
- it was never necessary to log positive messages. send us your positive messages, don't hide them
- it was never necessary to log pointless shit like "he tortured his cat"
- give everyone a blank slate post-upgrade and start using a proper logging/infraction system
-  post-upgrade, the cost of losing contest award logs and name change logs is petty


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 11, 2015)

Naruko said:


> We have oodles of savvy people. Not all have access. So we have to filter our prayers sacrifices requests to Mbxx and hope.


Fair enough, just wondering, was there a reason to stop 3.7.2, there were numerous versions after this before their eventual shift to 4/5.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Fair enough, just wondering, was there a reason to stop 3.7.2, there were numerous versions after this before their eventual shift to 4/5.



No reason beyond Mbxx not wanting to upgrade.  He supposedly also ported the security updates from the newer versions of vB 3.x to our version so there was no pressing need for him to do an upgrade for security versions. /shrug


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 11, 2015)

change for the sake of change a shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2015)

I never knew usernotes had some funny shit in them like that. I say keep em


----------



## Robin (Sep 12, 2015)

JayJay, I think you're missing the way things are done on NF. 
Keep the notes, and keep 'em coming, passive aggressive or not. Life on NF is never boring because people bend the rules. We like our drama.

Like the colliseum (sp?) idea. Genius.


----------



## Naruko (Sep 13, 2015)

*TL;DR - Hold on to yer butts!*



jayjay said:


> First off, I read your post. Don't insult my reading comprehension or I'll stop wasting my time replying to you.



Ok, you are coming across (to me, this is just my impression and text is not a perfect means to communicate emotion or nuance) as angry and insulted. I had no desire to do either. I have no beef with you, jay. Also, what I opened with was not meant as an insult of your reading comprehension. It is a running joke of my tendency to make very long and detailed posts. It is customary for EVERYONE, including other staff, including people that are my friends to read the first couple lines and take a big ol' guess on the rest of what I'm saying for reasons of self-preservation only. So, if anything, it is a shot at *me*, not you. 


> I never said you want to make it a reason to cancel the upgrade, I just think you're making a big deal out of something that isn't useful at all. Just don't make it a reason to delay the upgrade.



Since you quoted me and commented on a concern about the upgrade being canceled, it *felt* (again, how I read it since it was quoting me) like you were under the impression I had been trying to block or hold up an upgrade. I come across rumors about things I've said or done (or not done) on a regular basis. I like to try and nip them in the bud since most people seem to have the wrong idea about who I am and what I want to happen in whatever situation. If you were making a generic statement, you just happened to quote me but that part of your reply was in general, ok, cool beans. Just wanted to clear that up. 

As for it being a big deal. It is, to all of us. Again, most of it is business stuff. Name change histories, *ban histories, details on who is harassing who and how they have responded to warnings, to help mods that weren't there understand user histories and ongoing feuds and what has been done so far to de-escalate things*. It is useful, it is necessary. We live by those. If  you don't think they're important, all I can say is we feel they are, it helps us be fair and thorough to everyone. Again, don't think this means we will stop an upgrade. Fact of the matter is the upgrade has nothing to do with what we, ultimately, want. I would've loved a vBull upgrade the year after I was modded (2007?). These don't happen as often as I would like. We simply request the things that make our jobs easier and make things run more smoothly since we aren't paid for this so if Mbxx wants this place to be run well, help-us-help-him type of thing. But I don't know ANYONE that doesn't want an upgrade. For what that's worth. There are a LOT of details to hammer out, technical stuff, and user notes are not going to make or break anything. End of the day, we volunteer here, we don't own the site. The owners will do what they want, when they want.



> Also, I'm not attributing anything to you. I mean, you did it yourself - you quoted user notes that made a mockery out of the system.



We agree to disagree. I don't think those make a mockery of the system in any way. They're user notes and if we were looking at an acct to see if they were a good mod candidate (are the active, do various staff see this person being active and being positive in the community?), notes like that are useful. But ultimately, my reply was to *Zaru* and was a personal entreaty to him and him alone. I know many are discussing things in general here, but that was me talking to him. I was selecting notes to make a specific argument just to him about something specific he said. I'm sorry if it came across otherwise or seemed like something mocking to you, or irrelevant or unimportant.



> But your point is that the positive notes far outweigh the negative ones? lmao, who cares except the staff?



Well, since we manage the place and the users, it is relevant to us being able to do our jobs fairly and consistently. It's pretty crappy if one staff member sees minor flame and gives a 1 week ban on the first occurrance and later on, another staff member sees much harsher flame and gives a warning only. The user receiving that is left wondering wtf is going on, why are things going in reverse, is the more serious flame really less of an issue? So we keep logs in the history so there is fairness and consistency AND if a staff member takes an action someone feels is too light or too harsh, we have info EVERYONE can refer to to discuss it (we do stuff like that regularly). 



> The members can't see them, the members don't care.



Some do. I've had a number of people every year ask me what's going on in their user notes. I get you, and many others don't care, but some do. I don't mind sharing anything relevant with them and it is always, in some way, relevant.



> And the members don't want pointless logs on them. If you have positive shit to say to us, say it to our face. If we're breaking rules, log it and warn us.



We do and we do  And those logs...the positive things said to your face (or in a rep message) get noted so future mods know hey, this time, this date, this thing happened and this user was really cool about something. I don't mean every little thing. Most stuff is to your face in posts, VMs or reps. BUt something that impresses you, makes you think it is worth noting because they are that good for the community, or they handled a tough situation really well (again, possible future mod candidate material), those get user notes. You should know that. For rule breaking, same thing...this is where we log it, again, for future reference so we can try to be fair and escalate (if needed) appropriately. 



> I run a few forums, we aren't writing poems about our users because they're funny/cool/cute. In fact, if I find a mod doing that shit all the time, I'll question their ability to moderate without bias and possibly demote them.



Run your forums however you wish. That isn't all we do, or even most of it. Again, that was a personal address to Zaru to remember it's not always negative stuff and the notes came from current and or retired staff members user notes. You guys have VMs. We have user notes. We sometimes leave notes for each other in user notes instead of VMs because we can, it's fun. It's a staff perk for an unpaid job. It's not like people spend hours, or even minutes, doing this. Someones bday, if they pass away, or (again) if they're awesome and make a good potential smod or admin. Positive notes for positive reasons. So no, you won't find someone doing that "all the time" or even a lot of the time. I sought out a few examples, for Zaru, for a specific reason. This is not what we do with our days so don't think we're blowing our energy on blowing each other 



> Zaru's admission says it all: how about you demote your staff that have any sort of passive aggression towards their members like any rational admin?



If or when a staff member, through notes and or actions, appears to have an issue with a member or members, we discuss it in the staff area. Again, user notes are relevant for the rest of us to see if there is a problem and what to do. But as a rule, if you have people doing a volunteer job and you want a friendly atmosphere that doesn't hemorrhage good people, we try to fix the problem by resolving the conflict if we can instead of just demoting. Demoting is always a last resort for someone incorrigible. It's rare to mod someone with that kind of personality.

Also don't overlook that Zaru's comment was facetious. I replied straight in the off chance it wasn't, because I like Zaru and I don't want him to be an unhappy staff member or have concerns not be addressed. But a LOT of the time he is being playful, so don't think this is a true call for demotions from him. Zaru is not passive aggressive or shy himself. If he had/saw an issue, he'd bring it up in the staff section as any good advisor does. 


> With a heavily questionable staff, the user notes do more harm than good. "I guess I'll finally punish this user for flaming for the 50th fucking time, let me check their user notes. Oh, wow, this member is incredibly popular with the mods. Wow, they really like this guy. I think I'll just pretend it didn't happen." What a silly forum addon.



Definitely not how the system works. I'm sorry if it seems that way to you but that is not how a staff member uses or views user notes. If a staff member knows the user well enough to know they are flaming for the "50th fucking time", chances are a lot of the previous user notes on warnings and bans are FROM that staff member. And any note from someone ELSE saying "they're awesome in MY section" isn't going to stop them doing their job. It does mean that we might go "ok, they can't stop flaming HERE, but they're awesome over THERE, so how about a section ban from the place they have a problem with?" That's much closer to how they work and are used.



> *TL;DR for you:*
> - it was never necessary to log positive messages. send us your positive messages, don't hide them
> - it was never necessary to log pointless shit like "he tortured his cat"
> - give everyone a blank slate post-upgrade and start using a proper logging/infraction system
> -  post-upgrade, the cost of losing contest award logs and name change logs is petty





- positive messages can be forgotten in time. They are worth keeping because someone with positive messages might be a mod candidate in the future, but maybe not for 2-3 years. By then, the staff member that paid them a compliment is retired and not part of the discussion to say "HEY I KNOW THEM, THEY'D BE GOOD". But they can leave a user note so the rest of us can say "They seem decent...hey look, retired staff member_348 said they were cool going back to 2010, that's sounds like a really steady, active member, this makes them a stronger candidate". But yes, we still say positive things to your face all the time - sometimes VMs, usually as rep. That won't stop, that is where the everyday stuff is said.

- we do a proper logging system, and it is user notes. Infractions give very little space for notes compared to user notes and infractions, even once they expire, still "show" to the user. That REALLY bugs some users. I've had some users request infractions that have expired be erased because it makes them feel like they're being judged every time they log on and see it. Remember how you talk about a blank slate? Well, infractions sort of kill that idea. With expired infractions showing forever, people feel like we are never letting go of their infraction. It doesn't make for a user feeling very motivated to have fun or be hopeful for their future here. I get that. So user notes, allows room to copy paste links from all the involved posts for an interaction as well as describing what the punishment details were and why. And let's say you have that user that screwed up a lot early on BUT got their act together and became awesome? We can note that, too, and do. "User is much improved since their ban last year, I really like seeing their posts now". Again, great for seeing what kind of person we're dealing with and what their potential in the future can be. But it is used properly for punishments or for logging prizes or contests or name changes. Again, like I said before, that is like 95% of the bulk of their use, across the board. Many accts have no notes at all, barring (perhaps) a name change. It just depends. But at least with user notes there is room for detail on the accts that need it.

- agree losing contest and name change records is inconsequential (to me), but I don't do name changes as often as I used to. But that, again, is just one of the more minor business uses, nonetheless still a use.

I hope this clears things up. I think this all would have been avoided if I was clearer in prefacing my original post that in quoting Zaru, it was directed at Zaru...just Zaru and his post. Maybe that would have helped, maybe not. Either way, I have no qualms explaining in more detail how user notes work and how useful they are and that no, our opinions of user notes would not at the end of the day stop anything from happening. And once more, I am sorry if you felt I was attacking you or snarking at you or questioning your reading comprehension in any way. When I say I wasn't clear, I mean simply that. I know I type a lot, I don't expect anyone to read it all. That's not a dig at you, that's just what I know about myself.

Peace.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Sep 13, 2015)

jesus fucking christ naruko


----------



## Naruko (Sep 13, 2015)

*I warned ya.......*



Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> jesus fucking christ naruko



:tldr


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2015)

Naruko said:


> Ok, you are coming across (to me, this is just my impression and text is not a perfect means to communicate emotion or nuance) as angry and insulted. I had no desire to do either. I have no beef with you, jay. Also, what I opened with was not meant as an insult of your reading comprehension. It is a running joke of my tendency to make very long and detailed posts. It is customary for EVERYONE, including other staff, including people that are my friends to read the first couple lines and take a big ol' guess on the rest of what I'm saying for reasons of self-preservation only. So, if anything, it is a shot at *me*, not you.
> 
> 
> Since you quoted me and commented on a concern about the upgrade being canceled, it *felt* (again, how I read it since it was quoting me) like you were under the impression I had been trying to block or hold up an upgrade. I come across rumors about things I've said or done (or not done) on a regular basis. I like to try and nip them in the bud since most people seem to have the wrong idea about who I am and what I want to happen in whatever situation. If you were making a generic statement, you just happened to quote me but that part of your reply was in general, ok, cool beans. Just wanted to clear that up.
> ...


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 13, 2015)

So strong...!


----------



## Robin (Sep 13, 2015)

good luck Jayjay


----------



## Naruko (Sep 13, 2015)

jayjay and I have made peace.

@Zaru -   : catprostrate

@Kenneth - am not. I bathed this morning. I smell like fresh rain and kitten purrs.


----------



## Lance (Sep 14, 2015)

What does Kitten Purring smell like? 

Genuinely curious.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 14, 2015)

the move better be in september


----------



## Naruko (Sep 14, 2015)

Lance said:


> What does Kitten Purring smell like?
> 
> Genuinely curious.



Cuddles and sunshine.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 14, 2015)

dats too much text


----------



## NO (Sep 14, 2015)

I actually enjoy reading Naruko's posts. 

But I don't think either of us want to debate the value of the notes. That's not really my place, considering I can't even view them. It seems to be valuable to them (in some form) so I'd just recommend just backing up the SQL table to preserve it if all other options fail.


----------



## Ral (Sep 15, 2015)

I bet Naruko wrote about me in my user notes, I just know it.


----------



## Naruko (Sep 15, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> dats too much text



It is how I separate the wheat from the chaff, the weak from the strong. UP YOUR GAME!



jayjay?? said:


> I actually enjoy reading Naruko's posts.
> 
> But I don't think either of us want to debate the value of the notes. That's not really my place, considering I can't even view them. It seems to be valuable to them (in some form) so I'd just recommend just backing up the SQL table to preserve it if all other options fail.



If it comes to that, we will do something like that but bleh....so many users...sooooooooo many users T_T



Ral said:


> I bet Naruko wrote about me in my user notes, I just know it.



I did! I am your very first user note, in fact. You only have 4 notes, all nice, but first one is from me :33


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 15, 2015)

i cared for as long as there wasn't rep
sue me


----------



## Naruko (Sep 15, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> i cared for as long as there wasn't rep
> sue me



If I win the lawsuit, do you pay me in rep? 

(please don't, this is in no way a request or coercive attempt to elicit rep.)








(I send n00dz for that)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2015)

iit:

litter box = this thread, cat = naruko


----------



## Naruko (Sep 15, 2015)

khris said:


> iit:
> 
> litter box = this thread, cat = naruko



All right, all right, I'm outies. Enjoy your litterbox


----------



## Naruto (Sep 15, 2015)

Usernotes are important.

They are a log of a user's history, good and bad. Mods, especially new mods, need to know what someone has been banned for, how many times they've been banned, how spaced out those bans were. Whether or not there were warnings. Whether or not the person has shown to be cooperative after transgressions. How long since the last dupe. Links to the evidence that led to their bans (reports, etc).

New moderators wouldn't be able to do their job without relevant information at hand.

Users may not care about the specifics, but the fact is a rotating active staff is a good thing for everyone as it ensures the old guard isn't smothering a potentially fresh perspective.

Each new generation of moderators tends to question past decisions and work on doing better by trying something new. It's not always pretty, but having a record of everything that transpired in the past is how some members were given a second chance after being permed, how some sections went from very strict rules to a more relaxed approach, and so on. Usernotes aren't the only means of recording moderator actions, but they are ONE of them, and easily one of the most important.

You may think there's an argument to be made for a clean slate, and heck, maybe there is, but I don't think it's a very good one. The fact is your history won't burn you forever. People come back from being permanently banned because they contact us and don't sound like angry apes and we give them some basic terms and they're given a second chance without much trouble unless they're one of the few who made it their life's mission to dupe every bloody day to post gore or some such.

Frankly this isn't something that should've even been brought up here. They're moderator tools and nothing more. Unsurprisingly, members either don't care about losing them or outright prefer that it happens.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2015)

Do usernotes have an advantage over infractions? If the usernotes influence decisions, it is a bit problematic having those notes in a place where the affected users cannot see to contest. 

I'm seeing a lot of excuses when there is not a justifiable reason to act in such secrecy due to more transparent options being available. The need to keep notes is not the question, the need for secrecy is what needs to be justified unless you want to come out and say ''because that's how we operate."


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 15, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Do usernotes have an advantage over infractions? If the usernotes influence decisions, it is a bit problematic having those notes in a place where the affected users cannot see to contest.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of excuses when there is not a justifiable reason to act in such secrecy due to more transparent options being available. The need to keep notes is not the question, the need for secrecy is what needs to be justified unless you want to come out and say ''because that's how we operate."





Naruko said:


> - we do a proper logging system, and it is user notes. Infractions give very little space for notes compared to user notes and infractions, even once they expire, still "show" to the user. That REALLY bugs some users. I've had some users request infractions that have expired be erased because it makes them feel like they're being judged every time they log on and see it. Remember how you talk about a blank slate? Well, infractions sort of kill that idea. With expired infractions showing forever, people feel like we are never letting go of their infraction. It doesn't make for a user feeling very motivated to have fun or be hopeful for their future here. I get that. So user notes, allows room to copy paste links from all the involved posts for an interaction as well as describing what the punishment details were and why. And let's say you have that user that screwed up a lot early on BUT got their act together and became awesome? We can note that, too, and do. "User is much improved since their ban last year, I really like seeing their posts now". Again, great for seeing what kind of person we're dealing with and what their potential in the future can be. But it is used properly for punishments or for logging prizes or contests or name changes. Again, like I said before, that is like 95% of the bulk of their use, across the board. Many accts have no notes at all, barring (perhaps) a name change. It just depends. But at least with user notes there is room for detail on the accts that need it.




use ctrl+f


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2015)

It's not something that greatly influences my post. If the infraction system limits the amount of words that can be used, an alternative would be using the infraction system to let someone know of an addition to their user notes in addition to a PM with the full note. 

The issue with regards to people being concerned about infractions because they feel like they're being constantly judged is not solved by having notes about them in secrecy. The issue at its core is people feeling that they should not be judged for events that happened years ago which is not solved by having influential notes that they cannot see. You are essentially doing the thing they fear behind their back which is somewhat dishonest. 

The benefit of logging improvements in their behaviour is not that great. If someone has gone some time without causing an incident, it should be obvious to members of staff that their behaviour became more agreeable.


----------



## Rob (Sep 15, 2015)

These TL;DR's are almost Luke-level


----------



## Naruto (Sep 15, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Do usernotes have an advantage over infractions? If the usernotes influence decisions, it is a bit problematic having those notes in a place where the affected users cannot see to contest.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of excuses when there is not a justifiable reason to act in such secrecy due to more transparent options being available. The need to keep notes is not the question, the need for secrecy is what needs to be justified unless you want to come out and say ''because that's how we operate."



I personally wouldn't really mind usernotes being available to the user himself.

Also, I am pretty sure if you ask someone what their usernotes are, they will tell you. At least I will, provided it's not leaking something tangential (i.e. some other incident you might've been a part of that involved others).


----------



## scerpers (Sep 15, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Do usernotes have an advantage over infractions?



infractions are literally worthless. they mean nothing.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2015)

Infractions don't cover everything that user notes and thematically they are not similar.

Infractions are supposed to be a system where the user is constantly reminded they fucked up and some arbitrary value assigned to it. Its supposed to be like a advance warning, but the entire system is flawed. I believe there have been talks in the past to autoban people when a infraction points reach a certain number, which as you can guess was a retarded idea and never came to fruition. Now the infraction system is used more for shits and giggles then anything serious.

Seriously, infractions are a terrible way of logging information, if you break any rule that's serious enough to get a warning, you will be told about it. There is no silent warnings.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 15, 2015)

these arguments in favor of usernotes are fallacious as hell  

ask a senior staff member if you need gossip about a user's past


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2015)

em senpai said:


> these arguments in favor of usernotes are fallacious as hell
> 
> ask a senior staff member if you need gossip about a user's past


----------



## NO (Sep 15, 2015)

em senpai said:


> these arguments in favor of usernotes are fallacious as hell
> 
> ask a senior staff member if you need gossip about a user's past


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Ral (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm actually excited for the upgrade, just wish I could be apart of the development team so I can put my knowledge and years here to good use. 

You know....user notes were made private to staff only for a reason. Not sure why we are arguing over things non-staff users weren't made to see....



Naruko said:


> I did! I am your very first user note, in fact. You only have 4 notes, all nice, but first one is from me :33




I love you guys.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 16, 2015)

ral for admin


----------



## scerpers (Sep 16, 2015)

upgrade hype
with or without rep


----------



## Ral (Sep 17, 2015)

em senpai said:


> ral for admin



There once was a time....



scerpers said:


> upgrade hype
> with or without rep



leggo.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 20, 2015)

What do my usernotes say?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 20, 2015)

something something something porn


----------



## scerpers (Sep 20, 2015)

how              droll


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 26, 2015)

yo whaddup people


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2015)

Mbxx being Mbxx


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 26, 2015)

upgrade neva


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2015)

this is sad and pathetic


----------



## Robin (Sep 26, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> upgrade neva



good      .


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 30, 2015)

iz fo real though, seriously never


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 1, 2015)

nightbringer said:


> upgrade neva



Good      .


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 1, 2015)

i thought I wouldn't make based 

but at this rate I'll make scissors


----------



## scerpers (Oct 1, 2015)

423 viewing


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 2, 2015)

>imminent
>3 months later


----------



## shit (Oct 5, 2015)

I could take it or leave it tbh tbf


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2015)

Lord Mbxx is delaying it.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2015)

ETA        2017


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Lord Mbxx is delaying it.



Good     .


----------



## Karasu (Oct 5, 2015)

**


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Lord Mbxx is delaying it.



shit ava 



> prince of lies



shit title


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2015)

Vino said:


> Good     .



Sooner or later it will happen.  



em senpai said:


> shit ava
> 
> 
> 
> shit title


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2015)

luv u


----------



## Robin (Oct 8, 2015)

Ur a dreamer


----------



## Ral (Oct 8, 2015)

I will find your bases.

And they will be mine.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 15, 2015)

So any real ETA on the update?


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2015)

Sunday if Mbxx is not lying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2015)

U-day               .


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2015)

It might be for real this time. The preparations have been made.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 15, 2015)

does the forum upgrade come with a deadmin of dream?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Sunday if Mbxx is not lying.



w-what


H Y P E


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2015)

lol said:


> does the forum upgrade come with a deadmin of dream?



Nope            .

Though I will go into retirement once I've helped finish the migration.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2015)

implying you're not already in "retirement"


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 15, 2015)

Nooo don't go into retirement I was just kidding


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2015)

I was about to jump into full retirement but Mbxx showed up again which is forcing me to care a bit longer.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 15, 2015)

you know how much retirement on a chinese cartoon forum is worth?
nothing
get working on that fanfic doe. send me chapters early


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> I was about to jump into full retirement but Mbxx showed up again which is forcing me to care a bit longer.



will there still be rep 

and can you still retire so some long needed  staff restructuring and recruitment will be had


----------



## Island (Oct 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> It might be for real this time. The preparations have been made.


Yeah, but the important question is, will it break my beloved KLK skin?


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2015)

em senpai said:


> and can you still retire so some long needed  staff restructuring and recruitment will be had



Reasons to retire:

1)Work on my HP fanfiction

Reasons to not retire:

1) Spite em 

Damn, really tough decision.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, best of luck Preet, with the fan fiction writing, just don't watch/follow/comment on any sports game telecasts or actual real life games during late April - June for the next few years.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2015)

> HP fanfiction


does it have NTR ?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 15, 2015)

It preet, its going to be the opposite of NTR.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2015)

Why would you spite me though...


----------



## Robin (Oct 15, 2015)

I didn't save my rep history last time Rez opened it up


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> It preet, its going to be the opposite of NTR.


a beautiful love story between a man and his sister


----------



## scerpers (Oct 15, 2015)

*twin* sister, thank you very much


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 15, 2015)

the upgrade better fucking happen patch and i worked hard on it


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 15, 2015)

gonna fuckin rip out that mans intestines and feed them to all of u if its a troll


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2015)

Blunt said:


> a beautiful love story between a man and his sister





scerpers said:


> *twin* sister, thank you very much



Indeed.  NTR a shit.  My fanfic will have a wonderful pure love between Harry and his twin sister.


----------



## Robin (Oct 15, 2015)

Trin: I'll make sausage for everyone


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2015)

Where u at tho


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 18, 2015)

Happening confirmed


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2015)

Lord Mbxx said:
			
		

> I said, i try to set it up today (start with it). I would need maybe some days (but not that much). That does not mean, I perform an upgrade today. Therefore no worry; I would announce it.



                             .


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 18, 2015)

That language barrier


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 18, 2015)

So it's still going to take a while?


----------



## scerpers (Oct 18, 2015)

classic country ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2015)

It's a pretty cruel joke to put us on the edge of our seats over and over


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 18, 2015)

tfw after three years, you still haven't hit 1 Million rep.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 18, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> tfw after three years, you still haven't hit 1 Million rep.



tfw      ten


----------



## Impact (Oct 18, 2015)

Tfw I hit 1 million 24 times already


----------



## Jagger (Oct 18, 2015)

I suppose this will never happen.


----------



## Robin (Oct 18, 2015)

but rep history


----------



## Zeno (Oct 19, 2015)

"Did I say Sunday? I meant that's when I begin to think about setting up the process to organize a meeting to set a date for when the process of upgrading is going to take place."


----------



## Impact (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2015)

.


----------



## gabies (Oct 19, 2015)

give me all the rep for the update, ill safeguard it


----------



## Sans (Oct 19, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I personally wouldn't really mind usernotes being available to the user himself.
> 
> Also, I am pretty sure if you ask someone what their usernotes are, they will tell you. At least I will, provided it's not leaking something tangential (i.e. some other incident you might've been a part of that involved others).



Do you mind telling me what my user notes say? 



Xiammes said:


> Infractions don't cover everything that user notes and thematically they are not similar.
> 
> Infractions are supposed to be a system where the user is constantly reminded they fucked up and some arbitrary value assigned to it. Its supposed to be like a advance warning, but the entire system is flawed. I believe there have been talks in the past to autoban people when a infraction points reach a certain number, which as you can guess was a retarded idea and never came to fruition. Now the infraction system is used more for shits and giggles then anything serious.
> 
> Seriously, infractions are a terrible way of logging information, if you break any rule that's serious enough to get a warning, you will be told about it. There is no silent warnings.



How many infraction points do I have compared to other people getting trolled by them? 



Dream said:


> Reasons to retire:
> 
> 1)Work on my HP fanfiction
> 
> ...



Is there a link?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2015)

gabies said:


> give me all the rep for the update, ill safeguard it



And risk losing it all? No thank you.


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2015)

propper mobile support after all these years


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

Why won't you guys tell the public that Tazmo already said no?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 20, 2015)

Through the fires of time, we’ve waited patiently
When those two screw-balls you find, that nothing is set free
Rising, rising, mesmerizing, unbridled apathyyy...


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 20, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Why won't you guys tell the public that Tazmo already said no?



Because if that were true it would have been


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

[10/13/2015 11:38:36 AM] *********: Now he's just gone for good we think, probably due to Tazmo turning down the upgrade.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> [10/13/2015 11:38:36 AM] *********: Now he's just gone for good we think, probably due to Tazmo turning down the upgrade.



Is this a rep you received?  If yes, don't lie. ^_^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2015)

ITT: kroryleaks


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2015)

@Preet - You should know, it was YOUR rep, dude.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 20, 2015)

If that's true eternal, why wouldn't you just say so


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2015)

khris said:


> ITT: kroryleaks



Can we lock him up in an embassy under threat of extradition to, uh, Canada?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 20, 2015)

Plz hurry with this upgrade Mbxx


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2015)

yes
deport him to Canada
make Moody's place is host family


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2015)

Did krory taste some of preet's freedom?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 21, 2015)

really loving the upgraded features you guys


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 22, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I personally wouldn't really mind usernotes being available to the user himself.
> 
> *Also, I am pretty sure if you ask someone what their usernotes are, they will tell you*. At least I will, provided it's not leaking something tangential (i.e. some other incident you might've been a part of that involved others).


not in my experience

you can ask for all the offences listed, but not much more than that


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2015)

rest in peace


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2015)

Possibly imminent- 112 days later.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll give it 112 more days


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 26, 2015)

Lord Mbxx desires more sacrifices, you must offer your hdd's to the master program.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2015)

We're currently trying to find the right sacrifices for Mbxx through trial and error.

Virgins, goats, virgin goats, everything. We expect to have gone through all possibilities by december.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2015)

Virgins eh? 

I guess BI will be the first to go...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2015)

I would re-virgin myself just to use this reaction image. But alas


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2015)

You'd have to revirgin me as well tho 

...


Are we gonna do this?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2015)

>Your sexual history limits my reaction image usage

Stop oppressing me


----------



## scerpers (Oct 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> We're currently trying to find the right sacrifices for Mbxx through trial and error.
> 
> Virgins, goats, virgin goats, everything. We expect to have gone through all possibilities by december.



make sure to sacrifice xin. his shit taste will appease the gods


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2015)

Xin was literally returned


----------



## Impact (Oct 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I would re-virgin myself just to use this reaction image. But alas



Wow you reminded me that I never finished this anime


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2015)

instead of virgins he might appreciate hardcore sluts instead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I would re-virgin myself just to use this reaction image. But alas


----------



## Lance (Oct 28, 2015)

Pretty dead.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2015)

I love new forums name. x)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2015)

so the plan is we get this thread to part 2 before the update right?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2015)

Depends if posts count in this section


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2015)

Sometime this century?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2015)

ResidentSleeper


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2015)

plot-twist: Preet retiring *is *the upgrade. Everyone go home, we're done here.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Nighty said:


> so the plan is we get this thread to part 2 before the update right?



The forum upgrade agony thread - part 2

Leggo


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2015)

khris said:


> plot-twist: Preet retiring *is *the upgrade. Everyone go home, we're done here.


This joke would have killed it in the sports section


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2015)

I never understood the whole agony reference


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2015)

khris said:


> plot-twist: Preet retiring *is *the upgrade. Everyone go home, we're done here.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Nighty said:


> I never understood the whole agony reference





There used to be "agony" threads, where people were shitposting while waiting for something to come out (like a new Naruto chapter). The big one eventually basically turned into the Blender.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2015)

Nighty said:


> I never understood the whole agony reference



2000th post won big ava in blender, was just a spam thread  

I believe 

Prize was removed at some point I think... If I'm wrong


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2015)

em senpai said:


> 2000th post won big ava in blender, was just a spam thread
> 
> I believe
> 
> Prize was removed at some point I think... If I'm wrong



That was just a prize-giving spam convo thread created under the same label, but that happened way later. Nobody there actually waited for anything other than the thread to end

Gave me my first few big avatars, good times


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2015)

Zaru said:


> There used to be "agony" threads, where people were shitposting while waiting for something to come out (like a new Naruto chapter). The big one eventually basically turned into the Blender.



So agony threads under went split evolution into the blender and section convo threads?

But why agony?

Cause painful wait or w.e?


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 2, 2015)

em senpai said:


> 2000th post won big ava in blender, was just a spam thread
> 
> I believe
> 
> Prize was removed at some point I think... If I'm wrong



Sparkles and custom titles too but everyone wanted a big ava
Won once myself
I think I was hard for 700 years

Then I never won again


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2015)

> Join Date: Mar 2006


RIP my internet historian credentials


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Nighty said:


> So agony threads under went split evolution into the blender and section convo threads?
> 
> But why agony?
> 
> Cause painful wait or w.e?



Actually, only a few sections had convo threads back in the day, and I don't remember when those started 

And yes, agony over having to wait a week for Nardo or whatever
BACK THEN WE THOUGHT THAT SHIT WAS COOL OKAY


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2015)

>the agony waiting for bleach


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 2, 2015)

takes a while setting up this bitch which is understandable from a developer's standpoint

i have faith


----------



## Yak (Nov 2, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Actually, only a few sections had convo threads back in the day, and I don't remember when those started
> 
> And yes, agony over having to wait a week for Nardo or whatever
> BACK THEN WE THOUGHT THAT SHIT WAS COOL OKAY



The agony threads of old had some of the most hilarious and creative contents. Some were utterly buttblastingly retarded and cringeworthy tho. I kinda got disconnected from all that at some point. Probably when I discovered Bleach and wasn't really active in the Naruto sections anymore (which ironically also led me to miss the whole Blender creation etc.).

Still, some of Dyroness' edits and shit back then, holy hell


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2015)

The good old days sound really good ;_____;


----------



## Robin (Nov 2, 2015)

oh yeah Naruto was a big deal around here until like '09. Man fun times. I haven't laughed so hard either before or after those years on NF.


----------



## Yak (Nov 3, 2015)

Nighty said:


> The good old days sound really good ;_____;



Depends on who you ask. It was also more hectic and in a sense had a lot of vitriol and shit flying around, too. It really was more a matter of whom you interacted with.


----------



## gabies (Nov 3, 2015)

old SL was the best


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2015)

Itachi vs. Jiraya threads. 









Good times


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Nov 8, 2015)

Pls rename "Forum Upgrade Agony"


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2015)

feels like waiting for a manga animation  will it be good? will it be ugly? will it stick to canon?


----------



## Lance (Nov 10, 2015)

I have given up on it! 

It was supposed to happen a month ago


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 10, 2015)

Robin said:


> feels like waiting for a manga animation  will it be good? will it be ugly? will it stick to canon?



fookin weeb


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 10, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Pls rename "Forum Upgrade Agony"



I'm behind this 100%


----------



## Robin (Nov 10, 2015)

em senpai said:


> fookin weeb










wait is that an insult around here


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 11, 2015)

No but your weeb strength > mine


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 11, 2015)

Pansy ass mother fuckers are never upgrading shit.


----------



## Robin (Nov 13, 2015)

em senpai said:


> No but your weeb strength > mine



if you follow OPM you'll get what I mean. Everyone is weeb for OPM


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 13, 2015)

Well your anticipation applies for BnHA too


----------



## NO (Nov 17, 2015)

Must suck to be Mbxx, the most hated man on the forum. -.-


----------



## Atlas (Nov 17, 2015)

Admin JJ when


----------



## Platypus (Nov 17, 2015)

"I would need maybe some days (but not that much)."


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 17, 2015)

Funny people are purposefully excluded from ttbh


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 17, 2015)

Manιwa said:


> "I would need maybe some days (but not that much)."



Forum upgrade possibly forever imminent


----------



## Robin (Nov 18, 2015)

Em-chan, nah, just OPM. 

Haruka: you mean never


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2015)

So we gonna get rep or not


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 18, 2015)

137 days, 20 hours and 35 minutes later ―

Upgrade Status: Still Imminent


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 18, 2015)

Robin said:


> Em-chan, nah, just OPM.
> 
> Haruka: you mean never



I actually meant like taking forever but I guess I failed


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2015)

Pls transfer my hacked postcount


----------



## EternalRage (Nov 19, 2015)

xenforo is life


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2015)

wow whut


----------



## Robin (Nov 21, 2015)

did he get a dupe just to say that


----------



## Impact (Nov 21, 2015)

For a dupe that UN is top tier tho


----------



## EternalRage (Nov 22, 2015)

dahell is a dupe...


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2015)

coc tho


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 22, 2015)

Well played EternalRage, well played indeed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZZ81_Wkykfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EternalRage (Nov 24, 2015)

What did I do .-.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 8, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> *Emphasis on possibly - it's not a definite thing.*​



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)**


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

Anyone remember?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2015)

Threadtitle updated for accuracy

At least SOME things get updates here


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 10, 2015)

what do I win if I get the last post?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2015)

Last post before the upgrade should really get something, I agree


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 10, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Last post before the upgrade should really get something, I agree




Do you think we're still here when it happens?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

Nighty said:


> what do I win if I get the last post?



Your account doesn't get transferred


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2015)

should rename this place SaitamaForums.


----------



## EternalRage (Dec 10, 2015)

I got banned for dupe for this shit smh wtf guys


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 11, 2015)

khris said:


> should rename this place SaitamaForums.



If aniFreak was still alive (and got a decent amount of traffic) you'd just need a  "Discuss this chapter/episode here" link to a OPM section (or any other popular manga/anime) and you'd get quite a good influx of members. NF can't profit from trending manga/anime as well as certain other forums, sadly enough.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2015)

mbxx bought a BnHA domain name


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2015)

mangaforums.com is for sale for $3k. Best option for renaming imo


----------



## NO (Dec 12, 2015)

>$3k
Changing acronym to MF is a dealbreaker.


>nakamaforums.com is $5


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 12, 2015)

why does this dupe keep following me around


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2015)

nakamaforums would need a kickass website


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 12, 2015)

nakamaforums


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 12, 2015)

Nakamaforums is ridiculously inferior to Mangaforums, but lol3k.

Would it be even remotely possible to somehow make a deal with ? Their manga/anime viewers get tons of traffic but their forum is a graveyard, while NF still has a solid yet dwindling userbase. NF needs a steady influx of members to keep things spinning and they only profit from having a large and healthy forum. (makes me wonder why they haven't done any effort themselves into improving their forum when there's so much potential there to sell that little premium member thing of theirs) Then again, is it even possible to ditch Tazmo?

Why am I putting any thought whatsoever into something that doesn't even benefit me?


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 12, 2015)

Nakamaforums


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 12, 2015)

I love the term nakaka 

Satsukinaka


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 12, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> Nakamaforums is ridiculously inferior to Mangaforums, but lol3k.
> 
> Would it be even remotely possible to somehow make a deal with ? Their manga/anime viewers get tons of traffic but their forum is a graveyard, while NF still has a solid yet dwindling userbase. NF needs a steady influx of members to keep things spinning and they only profit from having a large and healthy forum. (makes me wonder why they haven't done any effort themselves into improving their forum when there's so much potential there to sell that little premium member thing of theirs) Then again, is it even possible to ditch Tazmo?
> 
> Why am I putting any thought whatsoever into something that doesn't even benefit me?



likely infeasible and probably wouldn't get very far either way, if they have a forum that can't take in traffic, appending our own won't get us anywhere with traffic either.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 12, 2015)

Nighty said:


> likely infeasible and probably wouldn't get very far either way, if they have a forum that can't take in traffic, appending our own won't get us anywhere with traffic either.



They're hardly doing anything to promote their forum, just a big link with "Discuss this chapter/episode HERE" and a forum that is atleast aesthetically pleasing rather than looking like it's stolen from a local mortician is guaranteed to increase traffic already.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 12, 2015)

u should make a shitty forum and steal their traffic np


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 12, 2015)

Nighty said:


>


Haram.



Nighty said:


> u should make a shitty forum and steal their traffic np



I've been talking about making a forum for years (long discussions in the skype chat too), but it always comes down to: how do you build up an active userbase/how do you get people to join your forum in the first place?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 12, 2015)

invite all your friends

they invite all their friends

you get enough traffic going that randoms show up

the site develops

its like bottling lightning tho, you have to get lucky


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 12, 2015)

That's what you get, you damn aussie.


----------



## Robin (Dec 12, 2015)

nakamaforums


----------



## Ral (Dec 13, 2015)

Waiting for NF to upgrade to possibly shittier software like


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2015)

>One Punch Man forums


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2015)

This low-tier lurking doe


----------



## lacey (Dec 13, 2015)

> One Punch Man Forums
> Still has Naruto Forums logo on top


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2015)

Should be Weeaboo Forums.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2015)

Serena said:


> > One Punch Man Forums
> > Still has Naruto Forums logo on top



Excellent point. Saitama skin when?


----------



## lacey (Dec 14, 2015)

Literally just use



for everything.

Banner, buttons, _every fucking thing_.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2015)

Serena said:


> Literally just use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And every post should come out like: 



>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

fuckin opm faggotry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> fuckin opm faggotry


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

>fluttershit

Who let you out of your cage?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

I will not suck saitamas dick like you guys do


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

Le edgy guy


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> >fluttershit
> 
> Who let you out of your cage?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> Le edgy guy


 



saitama is almost as bad as urouge tho


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

yes indeed


​


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

You can stop now, you've gotten your daily amount of attention.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

who is on that photo ? 





also how long are we going to keep being lied to about the supposed upgrade ? its never going to happen, is it ? time to close the thread


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

The photo is some kind of meme I think


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> also how long are we going to keep being lied to about the supposed upgrade ? its never going to happen, is it ? time to close the thread



Nobody's being lied to


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

somewhere, somebody knows


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)

knowing is half the battle


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

we're losing all the battle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> somewhere, somebody knows



*puts on tinfoil hat*

Krory knows, that's why he was banned and replaced by a dupe.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 14, 2015)

>opm


----------



## Lmao (Dec 14, 2015)

nakamaforums when?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> somewhere, somebody knows



Well yes Mbxx knows. Go ask him cause he literally hasn't said anything to us about it in over a month.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

Lmao said:


> nakamaforums when?



That name is the bubonic plague incarnate


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Well yes Mbxx knows. Go ask him cause he literally hasn't said anything to us about it in over a month.



Coup


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 14, 2015)

We'll get right on overthrowing the guy that runs the server. It's not like he can just unplug it or anything.


----------



## Robin (Dec 14, 2015)

oh hey he actually renamed it


----------



## Akatora (Dec 14, 2015)

So it isn't possible to simply go with something along "Shounenforums" ?

or something like "Mangamagforums" ?

posted like 10 posts in the naruto section of this board throughout my time here so aside of the annoyance of having to write soemthing new i don't see it as a bad thing to get a new name


keep focus at it working on pcs and i'd be fine with the change, prioritize phones and apps above that and the site will be less attrackting imo.
THis is comming from a person who so far has refused to change to a smartphone even when offered one for free.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

Dead men don't cut anything


----------



## NO (Dec 14, 2015)

WAD said:


> nakamaforums


What can I say? You made a great suggestion.


WAD said:


> NakamaForums
> 
> Because we've all been united peacefully
> By our gutsy orange savior.





Akatora said:


> So it isn't possible to simply go with something along "Shounenforums" ?
> 
> or something like "Mangamagforums" ?
> 
> ...



But, why would we change the acronym? Why lose NF?


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

NF shows up on the second page if you google One Punch Man forums


----------



## lacey (Dec 14, 2015)

It should totally be switched to Nakamaforums. We get enough weapons here as is, let them keep coming so we can pretend everything is fine


----------



## lacey (Dec 14, 2015)

> types "weaboos" 
> phone autocorrects to "weapons"


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> NF shows up on the second page if you google One Punch Man forums



not actually cause of the new forum name tho


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2015)

Nighty said:


> not actually cause of the new forum name tho



Of course, it only updates once in a while if I'm not mistaken. Googling Bleach and One Piece forums respectively and I get NF on the first page, which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Ral (Dec 14, 2015)

Mbxx is probably eating top ramen on top of the server rack somewhere in Germany with Tazmo and AniFreak's fortune.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 14, 2015)

Ral said:


> Mbxx is probably eating top ramen on top of the server rack somewhere in Germany with Tazmo and AniFreak's fortune.



>knocks it over, it spills and destroys everything


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 14, 2015)

>I lose my account again


----------



## lacey (Dec 15, 2015)

you had one fucking job mbxx


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 15, 2015)

and the road goes ever on and on~


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 1, 2016)

New year, same shit.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2016)

When's th one year anniversary of this?


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 2, 2016)

Fucking July


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 4, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> We'll get right on overthrowing the guy that runs the server. It's not like he can just unplug it or anything.


Would anything of value really be lost?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 4, 2016)

All of my internet points


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 4, 2016)

fuck your internet points what about MINE


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd miss reading delusions of some wwe fans, until i looked over on reddit.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 5, 2016)

W-what does that have to do with this


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2016)

We're talking about the consequences of a failed coup against Mbxx, non?


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 5, 2016)

That won't happen bb  Upgrade Soon(TM)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 6, 2016)

S O O N
O
O
N


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 6, 2016)

My Ava is me shuddering in 

Antici- 

Pation 

For the update


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2016)

You don't sleep much, do you?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 6, 2016)

patchy


----------



## Robin (Jan 6, 2016)

anticipatience, em-chan, anticipatience


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 6, 2016)

Close enough


----------



## ? (Jan 7, 2016)

We should start placing a bet on when this will happen for the kicks.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 7, 2016)

? said:


> We should start placing a bet on when this will happen for the kicks.



dibs on never


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 7, 2016)

Dibs on sometime in the coming year


----------



## Xin (Jan 7, 2016)

> forum upgrade


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2016)

>Out of nowhere Mbxx upgrades the forum
>Xin still didn't fix the new rep pluggin


----------



## Xin (Jan 7, 2016)

Too much work. 

RIP in peace, rep.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2016)

What was even upgraded?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2016)

Xin said:


> Too much work.
> 
> RIP in peace, rep.



Have you even taken a look at the existing one?


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 8, 2016)

I bet it won't happen for 6 months 

If I win I get my old rep


----------



## Felt (Jan 8, 2016)

mbxx is online


----------



## Reznor (Jan 10, 2016)

UPDATE:

"When will get update?" gets dodged.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

It's not very effective


----------



## ? (Jan 10, 2016)

Shall we place some bets?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

? said:


> Shall we place some bets?



I bet we're all gonna hate the new upgrade


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 10, 2016)

The news on this is quiet enough to hear myself aging on a molecular level.


----------



## Robin (Jan 21, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> >Out of nowhere Mbxx upgrades the forum
> >Xin still didn't fix the new rep pluggin





Xin said:


> Too much work.
> 
> RIP in peace, rep.


that does sound like a lot to do for one person for free
RIP XIN 


Reznor said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> "When will get update?" gets dodged.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 21, 2016)

happening when?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 21, 2016)

Nighty said:


> happening when?



Idk.

What am I, a fortune teller?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 21, 2016)

what if I cross your palm with green?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 27, 2016)

~M~ said:


> I bet it won't happen for 6 months
> 
> If I win I get my old rep



*07-03-2015*

*01-08-2016*


----------



## Ral (Jan 28, 2016)

Is Mbxx still testing to see of NF can reach Russia's satellites so that the database migration doesn't fail or will I be 83 years old and this forum will revert to an all text based layout due to evolving technologies.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 28, 2016)

Ral said:


> Is Mbxx still testing to see of NF can reach Russia's satellites so that the database migration doesn't fail or will I be 83 years old and this forum will revert to an all text based layout due to evolving technologies.


You will be 83 years old after living a long life with your beloved  college sweetheart and running a successful company called "RAL", after 5  children - ranging from mild retardation to the geniuses of our time.  You will be incredibly disappointed in each and every single one of them  because they're truly no match for your insane intelligence quotient  and overall genius ideas. It's a pity Timmy didn't pass even the 4th  grade. You mumble under your breath, "Fuck Timmy" atleast 40 times a  day.
 Before you knew it, at 45, the company then becomes even more  successful after you invented floating and portable toilets that also  turns gold into shit. People on the streets constantly chant "Ral, Ral,  Ral Hawkjobs" as you make your way for the "_Least Insufferable Person On The Planet_".  You were king. This was your happy place. At 50, you are now the first  one to turn your wife into a sex robot and cure impotency. At 60, you  develop a rare disease and discover Mbxx has died of rectum cancer. Now  you're at 83, the last website you blink at (because technology has evolved and it can do that, of course), you find NF has actually downgraded to  _v.2.2.8 _because it was the cheapest option available and allowed for more Adspace.  You whisper, "Fucking Tazmo" and silently drift off to  sleep.


----------



## Ral (Jan 29, 2016)

Vodka Nymph said:


> You will be 83 years old after living a long life with your beloved  college sweetheart and running a successful company called "RAL", after 5  children - ranging from mild retardation to the geniuses of our time.  You will be incredibly disappointed in each and every single one of them  because they're truly no match for your insane intelligence quotient  and overall genius ideas. It's a pity Timmy didn't pass even the 4th  grade. You mumble under your breath, "Fuck Timmy" atleast 40 times a  day.
> Before you knew it, at 45, the company then becomes even more  successful after you invented floating and portable toilets that also  turns gold into shit. People on the streets constantly chant "Ral, Ral,  Ral Hawkjobs" as you make your way for the "_Least Insufferable Person On The Planet_".  You were king. This was your happy place. At 50, you are now the first  one to turn your wife into a sex robot and cure impotency. At 60, you  develop a rare disease and discover Mbxx has died of rectum cancer. Now  you're at 83, the last website you blink at (because technology has evolved and it can do that, of course), you find NF has actually downgraded to  _v.2.2.8 _because it was the cheapest option available and allowed for more Adspace.  You whisper, "Fucking Tazmo" and silently drift off to  sleep.



It all makes sense now...

A-are you a t-time wizard?...


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 29, 2016)

how a small girl make such big posts


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 29, 2016)

enough of this farce


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2016)

Nighty said:


> enough of this farce



Okay.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 29, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 30, 2016)

Okay


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh snap.  Upgrade soon. 

Rest in hell rep


----------



## Felt (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Dream said:


> Oh snap.  Upgrade soon.
> 
> Rest in hell rep



H Y P E
Y
P
E

I BELIEVED


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

Mbxx has asked us to give him a xenforo skin.  Hype is max.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

I told you we were jinxing it by finally deciding on a change in the rep formula after all these years


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I told you we were jinxing it by finally deciding on a change in the rep formula after all these years



I get what I want even though I lost that battle.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 3, 2016)

xenforo


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 3, 2016)

Why does dream care so much about rep tho


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 3, 2016)

> like system



can it be disabled


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> > like system
> 
> 
> 
> can it be disabled



I'm sure there's some way to like-seal you to the point where you can't even see them


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

heres the master plan

>disable likes
>enable dislikes

then we compete to see who gets to be the least liked member on the forum, we're all varying shades of terrible this way


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Why does dream care so much about rep tho



I just want to watch things burn.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2016)

not now not neva


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I'm sure there's some way to like-seal you to the point where you can't even see them



Yes........


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2016)

Keks should be had.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> heres the master plan
> 
> >disable likes
> >enable dislikes
> ...



The only winning move is not to play etc.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2016)

the only WHINING move


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> The only winning move is not to play etc.



knights of yammy all aiming for 0


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

Dream said:


> Mbxx has asked us to give him a xenforo skin.  Hype is max.



Did you reach him and/or Tazmo by the Native American hallucinogenic drug thing I suggested?


----------



## Felt (Feb 3, 2016)

i just pmed him and he responded


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2016)

Holy shit 
Next take him to a bar and get him laid


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> i just pmed him and he responded



Fascinating.

Thought I'd have preferred an elaborate lie involving flying through hyperspace and crashing on a swamp planet.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm going to hit like on fucking everything, because that's essentially what I've already been doing with my own rep giving. lol

Nothing will have changed for me.

Except the image/youtube spamming. I'll miss that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> i just pmed him and he responded



hollie treating it so casual


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

So because I don't feel like scrolling through 30+ pages:

Do our profiles and threads transfer to the new software, or will it essentially be a new forum but inhabited by the same people?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> So because I don't feel like scrolling through 30+ pages:
> 
> Do our profiles and threads transfer to the new software, or will it essentially be a new forum but inhabited by the same people?



Everything that has an equivalent will be converted. Obviously, profiles, your stats, all threads/posts etc. will remain.

It gets trickier with stuff like usernotes and rep. Or, heck, banned people.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2016)

post that titanic playing the violin scene


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Everything that has an equivalent will be converted. Obviously, profiles, your stats, all threads/posts etc. will remain.
> 
> It gets trickier with stuff like usernotes and rep. Or, heck, banned people.



Thanks 4 info.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Everything that has an equivalent will be converted. Obviously, profiles, your stats, all threads/posts etc. will remain.
> 
> It gets trickier with stuff like usernotes and rep. Or, heck, banned people.





afaik xenforo doesn't have an exact vm 1 for 1 equivalent


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> afaik xenforo doesn't have an exact vm 1 for 1 equivalent



Then what are profile comments


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Then what are profile comments



they're not mechanically the same tho 

profile comments in xen foro have this sytem called conversations and the same two people can have multiple conversations, hell they're not even common across both people, it's only on one persons page

meanwhile a vm history is like one fuckhuge conversation and its accesible from both peoples pages

that's what I mean

like conceptually the same thing but mechanically different


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> they're not mechanically the same tho
> 
> profile comments in xen foro have this sytem called conversations and the same two people can have multiple conversations, hell they're not even common across both people, it's only on one persons page
> 
> ...



I'm sure it can be converted without much of a hassle though
I mean Mbxx literally did it on multiple other forums he owns. The old VMs remained


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't really care about profile comments or not though. I mostly just want people's usernames and avatars to stay the same so I know who I'm talking to.

It'd be real creepy if some future Xiao_Meizi_91 ("Little Honey") turned out to be Makeoutparadise...


----------



## Platypus (Feb 3, 2016)

Will the new VM support conversations between more than 2 people at once?

Will the like system be replaced with the rep plug-in peeps mentioned a while back?
If not, will likes for posts be publicly displayed? () 

Will there be no more skins with wildly different layouts like say Orange vs. Default (which sometimes makes formatting a pain in the ass)?



Zaru said:


> mr_shadow said:
> 
> 
> > Do our profiles and threads transfer to the new software, or will it essentially be a new forum but inhabited by the same people?
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Will the new VM support conversations between more than 2 people at once?
> 
> Will the like system be replaced with the rep plug-in peeps mentioned a while back?
> If not, will likes for posts be publicly displayed? ()
> ...



I'm gonna have to defer to the mods/admins which played around on a test forum last year for those questions 

Dream I see you lurking


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I'm sure it can be converted without much of a hassle though
> I mean Mbxx literally did it on multiple other forums he owns. The old VMs remained



forgot mbxx had experience with this


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I'm gonna have to defer to the mods/admins which played around on a test forum last year for those questions
> 
> Dream I see you lurking



as someone who also played around on that test forum I can confirm that yeah it basically looked like that in terms of basic functionality

dunno if they messed around with it any more after I stopped paying attention tho

and there was also some rudimentary rep system in place iirc


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

Rep is kill.  Deal with it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Rep doesn't NEED to be kill, but Xenforo will be the excuse to kill it


----------



## Lmao (Feb 3, 2016)

Dream said:


> Mbxx has asked us to give him a xenforo skin.  Hype is max.


SO HYPED MY MIND GOT A BONER


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

I need to scram to 1 million rep before upgrade then!

Think posting Hong Kong porn in the Bathhouse will do it?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

rep me mr shadow

I need to get to 15m

you need to get to 1m

we can make a deal here


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

fuck I'm 24'd

rip

remind me tomorrow family


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

I distributed too much wealth today


----------



## Impact (Feb 3, 2016)

Dream said:


> Rep is kill.  Deal with it.



>Implying people still care


----------



## Robin (Feb 3, 2016)

is the test website still running?


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

Impact said:


> >Implying people still care







Robin said:


> is the test website still running?



Nope.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Will the new VM support conversations between more than 2 people at once?



Guess it can be summed up by saying Xenforo feels a lot like facebook in terms of communication outside of threads. PMs can be group convos & are similar to instant messaging. Conversation on people's profiles will be a lot like on current facebook walls, iirc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2016)

pls no facebook


----------



## Robin (Feb 3, 2016)

braveheart said:


> Guess it can be summed up by saying Xenforo feels a lot like facebook in terms of communication outside of threads. PMs can be group convos & are similar to instant messaging. Conversation on people's profiles will be a lot like on current facebook walls, iirc.



so we can talk to ourselves on our "walls" without being weird


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]3bWtTBxYCHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Araragi (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 4, 2016)

Mbxx is asking for the rep plugin  It's like an endless loop at this point.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Rep may live...fuck this world.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Hopefully Mbxx fudges the install of it.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> Rep is kill.  Deal with it.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

I will kill it one day for certain.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream's battle continues.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 4, 2016)

hopefully the new plugin messes with rep seals somehow and all of the villainous rep criminals break free


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

the future refused to change


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 4, 2016)

that feeling when you will never wake up one morning, open up your laptop/get to the monitor, click nf and see an entirely new site


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

~M~ said:


> that feeling when you will never wake up one morning, open up your laptop/get to the monitor, click nf and see an entirely new site



Tfw I just have to check the test forum to see that


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 4, 2016)

Getting Malware warnings...


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 4, 2016)

Endless Mike said:


> Getting Malware warnings...



Keep getting these as well.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 4, 2016)

VM me a link to the page and I'll post it in Mbxx's thread in HR


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

~M~ said:


> that feeling when you will never wake up one morning, open up your laptop/get to the monitor, click nf and see an entirely new site



checking nf is one of the first things you do in the morning?


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 4, 2016)

scerpers said:


> checking nf is one of the first things you do in the morning?



I seriously check NF more than Facebook.

The NF Caf? has somehow turned into my default channel for discussing world news with people. 

Even though I know there are probably dedicated news forums where posters have actual degrees in political science or international relations, I'm so addicted at this point that it just wouldn't be the same...


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

i understand


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 4, 2016)

scerpers said:


> checking nf is one of the first things you do in the morning?


I work as an accountant assistant (doing data entry, filing, requisitions, misc. tasks) while I'm at a student for my university 

So I go in at 8:30am, get coffee from the kitchen, and then go upstairs, turn on my computer, open up the accounting program, file hosting site, requisition site, and then my personal email and nf tabs 

So yea it is because that other shit is dull as hell and I like to have an occasional distraction


----------



## Robin (Feb 4, 2016)

data entry  that explains the postcount 



Dream said:


> Rep may live...fuck this world.







mr_shadow said:


> I seriously check NF more than Facebook.
> 
> The NF Caf? has somehow turned into my default channel for discussing world news with people.
> 
> Even though I know there are probably dedicated news forums where posters have actual degrees in political science or international relations, I'm so addicted at this point that it just wouldn't be the same...



I don't even have fb  NF is a website I visit most frequently after google. 
and that's actually a viable alternative


----------



## Soca (Feb 4, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Tfw I just have to check the test forum to see that


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 4, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Mbxx is asking for the rep plugin  It's like an endless loop at this point.





Dream said:


> Rep may live...fuck this world.





Dream said:


> Hopefully Mbxx fudges the install of it.



 

y so serious


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

Robin said:


> data entry  that explains the postcount


That's not his real postcount though


----------



## Xin (Feb 4, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Mbxx is asking for the rep plugin  It's like an endless loop at this point.



       .


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

abide, dream. you have plenty of time.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2016)

So I'll still be able to shitpost-rep people?

Fantastic.


----------



## Didi (Feb 4, 2016)

literally eternal agony thread


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 4, 2016)

Nah, Mbxx actually put up a test forum himself this time. It looks like it might actually be happening for real.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 4, 2016)

Let's take this thread beyond 50 pages first though!


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

Last post before the update gets a prize


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

time to spam post 24/7 then


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 4, 2016)

Preet trying to start report wars on the test forum


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

Nighty said:


> time to spam post 24/7 then



That's not how a GET in an agony thread works.

Now you must be thinking:



It's simple! Only the timing of your post matters, not the amount.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

yes but as a normal user I have basically no way to tell when the forum will reset, unlike agony threads which have a definite conclusion at 2k

so I must therefore be constantly posting at all hours of the day in order to secure the victory


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure we're gonna announce that shit beforehand
Unless Mbxx surprises us, in which case nobody's body will be ready


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

oh well in that case u'd be right


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 4, 2016)

Mbxx might do that anyways. 

Doesn't matter if the rest of the staff is in the dark when he can work circles around us when it comes to running and managing the forum.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 4, 2016)

Do we know that this is happening sort-of soon (like within a month?), or are we getting all worked up too early?


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Maybe tomorrow on in the next few days.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> Maybe tomorrow on in the next few days.



Jesus Christ!

Spaaaam!!! :WOW


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

literally get hype


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm at 890 000 rep. Come on people! Make the million happen!!


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> Maybe tomorrow on in the next few days.



Dat optimism
But it does look like it's serious this time


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 4, 2016)

what's the word regarding forum skins

will all of the current ones magically work with the new upgrade or will we be getting new skins/old ones remade


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

they're getting remade iirc

should look vaguely similar


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2016)

So, possibility of reviving Shounen Jump skin, or has that been lost to time?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> Maybe tomorrow on in the next few days.


[HYPE INTENSIFIES]


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2016)

also if rep is kill after the upgrade, no fb like system pls

do not want


----------



## Felt (Feb 4, 2016)

Zaru said:


> That's not how a GET in an agony thread works.
> 
> Now you must be thinking:
> 
> ...



Zaru was the getter I feared the most.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Zaxxon said:


> So, possibility of reviving Shounen Jump skin, or has that been lost to time?



I still use it on NF from time to time. 



Lmao said:


> also if rep is kill after the upgrade, no fb like system pls
> 
> do not want



You will enjoy the new "Likes" system.  No need to be tsun tsun.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

there better be dislikes tho


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> Zaru was the getter I feared the most.



Once that first win had awakened large avatar desires in me, my fire was lit.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Nighty said:


> there better be dislikes tho



There are.


----------



## Lance (Feb 4, 2016)

So only a couple of day huh!

Still would have preferred IP.Board over Xenforo though


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> You will enjoy the new "Likes" system.  No need to be tsun tsun.


I'll make sure you and mbxx are the very first I neg dislike if such system is implemented


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Lmao said:


> I'll make sure you and mbxx are the very first I neg dislike if such system is implemented



It comes with Xenforo.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> There are.



nice

pussy ass forums that only have likes


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2016)

Also likes are to be named licks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2016)

seeing dislikes on my posts will surely trigger my fragile mental health 


might have to sue NF


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Also likes are to be named licks.



No                  .


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

i'm going to be one of the first normal members registered


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

COUNT ON IT


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> It comes with Xenforo.


No way around it then?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2016)

Also shitposting aside, what will really happen after the upgrade?

I'm legit curious.


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

scorp, no registering needs to be done...



Lmao said:


> Also shitposting aside, what will really happen after the upgrade?
> 
> I'm legit curious.



Nothing much.  You guys go about your regular posting.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> Nothing much.  You guys go about your regular posting.



Nah. People will first play around with fancy shiny new things before things go back to everyday business.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> Nothing much.  You guys go about your regular posting.


I guess I didn't word it right...

I meant what new features will we get?


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Lmao said:


> I guess I didn't word it right...
> 
> I meant what new features will we get?



A few handy features of which the best is the alerts feature which notifies you whenever you get quoted/mentioned/etc.  We have something similar right now but it isn't really too good and quite a few don't like it since it uses the PM system.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2016)

will super ignore stay as it is ? 


best feature on NF





and of course all the cat smilies need to stay

every single one of them


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2016)

Weiss said:


> will super ignore stay as it is ?
> 
> 
> best feature on NF



No need for super ignore.  Xenforo's ignore system automatically does what super ignore does.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> scorp, no registering needs to be done...



damn.                         .         .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> No need for super ignore.  Xenforo's ignore system automatically does what super ignore does.


my body is ready for this awesome technology


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream said:


> I still use it on NF from time to time.


Check your privilege, scum.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2016)

Dream, normal members have about half the skin selection that we have. Most of them got disabled, presumably by Tazmo.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2016)

Why did he disable them?


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Why did he disable them?



Tazmo moves in mysterious ways...


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 5, 2016)

He wants to concentrate his ads to as few skins as possible


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Dream, normal members have about half the skin selection that we have. Most of them got disabled, presumably by Tazmo.



I know.  Was just implying that it wasn't lost to the ages.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Why did he disable them?



Some issue with the ads that he did not get around to fixing for the ones missing.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2016)

I could have used the Orange skin as a base to recreate them but laziness is too overpowered.  That and fanfic plus videogame time.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 5, 2016)

>holliefan forums


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2016)

Dream said:


> Some issue with the ads



That's really all that drives Tazmo


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2016)

Lmao said:


> >holliefan forums



Naruto is over and the forum probably going down with it, so why stay so serious?

[YOUTUBE]Lm_GPkOfVKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2016)

So it's still happening in the 'next few days'?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 8, 2016)

That's the vibe that MBxx is usually giving us.

I'd say that your guess is almost as good as mine.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2016)

~M~ said:


> So it's still happening in the 'next few days'?



yeah right


----------



## Robin (Feb 8, 2016)

it'd be a good time to reset rep


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 8, 2016)

N E X T F E W D A Y S
E
V
E
R
E
V
E
R


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2016)

If it makes anyone feel better, we are currently dealing with blogs.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 8, 2016)

> blogs

the very few times i've stumbled across these they've been MUH POWER LVLZ & CALCS

kill them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> kill them


^ this

I'll even sacrifice the magnificent convo blog for this good cause 


just speed this upgrade up


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> > blogs
> 
> the very few times i've stumbled across these they've been MUH POWER LVLZ & CALCS
> 
> kill them



Not happening.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2016)

sasuga staff


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2016)

You can't escape from your past that easily.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> > blogs
> 
> the very few times i've stumbled across these they've been MUH POWER LVLZ & CALCS
> 
> kill them



You don't even begin to comprehend how important calcs are in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2016)

this blogs shit will cost another 2-3 months


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2016)

Nighty said:


> N E X T F E W D A Y S
> E
> V
> E
> ...



This is how the power of purgatory feels


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Not happening.



Sauce is on his shitpost crusade 

Don't lose your way


----------



## Robin (Feb 8, 2016)

some people have blogs, though a lot of people never check them. Hoping the new system will make them more accessible/sensible.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 8, 2016)

Super-huge, amazing, extra ginormous ava sizes after upgrade because all these peeps have been so awesomely patient? 

You guys are the best


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2016)

Karasu said:


> Super-huge, amazing, extra ginormous ava sizes after upgrade because all these peeps have been so awesomely patient?
> 
> You guys are the best



Upgrade to 150x150 avatars for everyone!


----------



## Karasu (Feb 8, 2016)

**


----------



## Robin (Feb 8, 2016)

Dream, I may have realized this too late, but are you into SnM? I'm serious


----------



## Karasu (Feb 9, 2016)

contemplates like circles.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 9, 2016)

like circles are dumb conceptually

the most u can ever get is 1 like per post and it's potentially plausible to like every post a person has ever made

whereas with rep theres incentive to form a circle because the amount of rep u can get per post isn't static and there's absolutely no way every single post u have can be repped

within the like paradigm I predict there will be more one off like trades, rather than ongoing arrangements


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 9, 2016)

> within the like paradigm I predict there will be more one off like trades, rather than ongoing arrangements


what do u propose my darling


----------



## Karasu (Feb 9, 2016)

Nighty said:


> like circles are dumb conceptually
> 
> the most u can ever get is 1 like per post and it's potentially plausible to like every post a person has ever made
> 
> ...




 soooo not serious.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 9, 2016)

Night save that toasty meme in a blog pls


----------



## Karasu (Feb 9, 2016)

soooo not toasty.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2016)

VALIDATE MY WORTH ON THE INTERNET TO A BUNCH OF STRANGERS WHOM I LIKELY WILL NEVER CONFRONT IN MY IMMEDIATE PHYSICAL PROXIMITY SENPAI KYA~A!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 9, 2016)

missing the emotes tbh twichfag


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

Are we there yet?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 9, 2016)

WAD said:


> VALIDATE MY WORTH ON THE INTERNET TO A BUNCH OF STRANGERS WHOM I LIKELY WILL NEVER CONFRONT IN MY IMMEDIATE PHYSICAL PROXIMITY SENPAI KYA~A!



>implying we would confront ANYONE irl


----------



## Robin (Feb 9, 2016)

Nighty said:


> like circles are dumb conceptually
> 
> the most u can ever get is 1 like per post and it's potentially plausible to like every post a person has ever made
> 
> ...



1 like per post? wait multiple people can't like a single post? Unless you mean a single person can't like the same post twice. But rep is the same. The only difference is rep power. And yeah the porn, too 
(  )


----------



## Zaru (Feb 9, 2016)

>Likewhoring


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 9, 2016)

Narutoforums is not a pornography site


----------



## Lmao (Feb 9, 2016)

~M~ said:


> So it's still happening in the 'next few days'?


anytime now


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Narutoforums is not a pornography site



You sure?


----------



## Lance (Feb 10, 2016)

And the mysterious/magical update day never came.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 10, 2016)

it'll happen

have faith

just wait for a few more days


----------



## scerpers (Feb 10, 2016)

faith in the power of muds


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2016)

Nighty said:


> it'll happen
> 
> have faith
> 
> just wait for a few more years


.                     .


----------



## Atlas (Feb 10, 2016)

Nighty said:


> it'll happen
> 
> have faith
> 
> just wait for a few more days


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2016)

Nighty said:


> it'll happen
> 
> have faith
> 
> just wait for a few more days



...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 11, 2016)

I want to believe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2016)

Sums up my faith in your potential.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 11, 2016)

not enough


----------



## Ral (Feb 11, 2016)

I remember XenForo. 

Then I remembered why I don't forum much anymore.  

I moved on to bigger fish.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2016)

Define "bigger fish"


----------



## Robin (Feb 11, 2016)

Ral said:


> I remember XenForo.
> 
> Then I remembered why I don't forum much anymore.
> 
> I moved on to bigger fish.





Zaru said:


> Define "bigger fish"






someone needs to combine  and


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 11, 2016)

nah  instead


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2016)

Robin said:


> someone needs to combine  and


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Feb 11, 2016)

Ral said:


> I remember XenForo.
> 
> Then I remembered why I don't forum much anymore.
> 
> I moved on to bigger fish.


He means abandon projects he once had his heart set on because it's too much work and fuck that


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2016)

LONG NIGHTS
HARD TIMES
EVERYTHING THAT MAKES ME FEEL TIRED
THAT'S WHY I GOT TO GET AWAY FROM YOU


----------



## Ral (Feb 11, 2016)

Trinity said:


> He means abandon projects he once had his heart set on because it's too much work and fuck that



It's just not that exciting anymore. 

I need drama.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2016)

i remember manga empire
i remember for everyone


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 11, 2016)

>Woltlab Burning Board

no. just no.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 11, 2016)

Ral said:


> It's just not that exciting anymore.
> 
> I need drama.


ill give u drama u  leprechaun looking friend


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2016)

Ral is too fucking busy DDoSing me.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2016)

get that fucking swamp ^ (use bro) mbxx in this thread. where's the fucking new forum.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 11, 2016)

Mbxx hasn't been on the forum in a couple of days


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 11, 2016)

FUCK

I WAS LIED TO


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Mbxx hasn't been on the forum in a couple of days



BAG 'IM UP


----------



## Karasu (Feb 11, 2016)

Lmao said:


> anytime now


----------



## Ral (Feb 12, 2016)

I was secretly Mbxx guys, game over.



Trinity said:


> ill give u drama u  leprechaun looking friend



u wanna go.



WAD said:


> Ral is too fucking busy DDoSing me.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes ho I wanna go


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 13, 2016)

accurate depiction of me waiting for the update:


----------



## NO (Feb 13, 2016)

Nighty said:


> accurate depiction of me waiting for the update:


At least you are beta testing the Dream with the rest of the staff. -.-


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm actually not


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 13, 2016)

I was

 but now that train has left the station and I was asleep on a bench


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah, so we actually agree this was never going to happen right? I like left and came back hoping the forums would be upgraded by now, hoping all my visitor messages to Kuya would be deleted so I wouldn't have to honor that disgraceful bet I made back in August. =X


----------



## Reznor (Feb 13, 2016)

MBxx got back to me. Need to work on blog stuff now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2016)

jsut press the "mass delete blogs" button


----------



## Karasu (Feb 14, 2016)

Reznor said:


> MBxx got back to me. Need to work on blog stuff now.




It would be difficult to believe that a time frame wasn't kicked around.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2016)

OH FUCK MBXX IS ALIVE

ITS ON


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 14, 2016)

>mbxx logs in the first time in days to shit post about Woltlab

sasuga


----------



## Ral (Feb 15, 2016)

Woltlab sounds like a World of Warcraft expansion.


----------



## Lance (Feb 19, 2016)

And the circus continues.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 19, 2016)

SOON

believe in mbxx

mbxx>tazmo


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 20, 2016)

Nighty said:


> mbxx>tazmo


This is actually true.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 20, 2016)

confirmed mod canon


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2016)

Nighty said:


> confirmed mod canon


>by trinity 

Even if it were true it'd be retcon'd


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 20, 2016)

fuk u

other staff can confirm


----------



## Felt (Feb 20, 2016)

mbxx >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> tazmo


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2016)

Trinity said:


> fuk u
> 
> other staff can confirm



It's not really fair because you were practically saying water is wet 

You aren't always so correct


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2016)

Mbxx > Tazmo


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 20, 2016)

Dream > mbxx > Tazmo

and don't forget

Blue > Dream >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> mbxx


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2016)

Forum can't run without dan 

Wouldn't even be here


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 21, 2016)

Any time now...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 21, 2016)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Lance (Feb 21, 2016)

More lies.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2016)

Gonna make that ass clap it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2016)

has anyone else created the headcanon that mbxx is actually a bitter rejected ex-lover of tazmo's


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2016)

really dont know where i ever wanted to go with that thought process
but i would like to believe that mbxx had a romantic involvement with tazmo at some point
and that this place is what tethers him to his soul


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2016)

and that explains his intermittent activity because he constantly oscillates between "fuck that place and everything it stands for let that website crash and burn" and "this is his baby, and he tasked me with being its overseer, i must keep it going even if we are no longer together"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2016)

martin plz confirm


----------



## scerpers (Feb 22, 2016)

my headcanon is that mbxx and tazmo don't actually exist. they're shadow figures meant to scare us


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 22, 2016)

"Tazmo" last logged in on 2015-10-27. So almost 4 months of inactivity now.

Though even when "he" used to log in it was only to do routine tasks like create continuation convo threads, so I have my doubts as to if post-2013 "Tazmo" is really him or somebody else (a bot?) using his NF account.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2016)

> Though even when "he" used to log in it was only to do routine tasks like create continuation convo threads,



That was a bot, Reznor has replaced Tazmo to make continuation of long threads. Last time Tazmo logged on he didn't say anything and added back all the ads that mbxx removed.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 22, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> That was a bot, Reznor has replaced Tazmo to make continuation of long threads. Last time Tazmo logged on he didn't say anything and added back all the ads that mbxx removed.



How'd you deactivate the bot though? Turning it on and off would require communicating with the real Tazmo, or?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> How'd you deactivate the bot though? Turning it on and off would require communicating with the real Tazmo, or?



It was probably something set up with Vb options, Reznor probably just hijacked it. Do not doubt the wizardry that Reznor can do.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2016)

WAD said:


> has anyone else created the headcanon that mbxx is actually a bitter rejected ex-lover of tazmo's





WAD said:


> really dont know where i ever wanted to go with that thought process
> but i would like to believe that mbxx had a romantic involvement with tazmo at some point
> and that this place is what tethers him to his soul





WAD said:


> and that explains his intermittent activity because he constantly oscillates between "fuck that place and everything it stands for let that website crash and burn" and "this is his baby, and he tasked me with being its overseer, i must keep it going even if we are no longer together"





WAD said:


> martin plz confirm



There's something poetic about this 

Line it up on a series of post it notes in a gallery and draw a thousand viewers


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> How'd you deactivate the bot though? Turning it on and off would require communicating with the real Tazmo, or?



It was a plugin, made by Mbxx, that was using Tazmo's account to open/close threads.  Reznor just altered the plugin to use his account instead.  No need to talk with Tazmo.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2016)

You must not be able to disable the plug in though 

We got a new server, or is it that VB3 can't handle it


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 22, 2016)

Dream said:


> It was a plugin, made by Mbxx, that was using Tazmo's account to open/close threads.  Reznor just altered the plugin to use his account instead.  No need to talk with Tazmo.



Thanks for info.


----------



## Ral (Feb 22, 2016)

The ads were the final piece to his escape plan, I'm telling you, Mbxx is just a smart AI forum bot.

Can I get some more of them conspiracies?



~M~ said:


> You must not be able to disable the plug in though
> 
> We got a new server, or is it that VB3 can't handle it



Depends on who has access/permissions to plugins/hooks.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 22, 2016)

How come the TazBot's post history only goes back to roughly the time Tazmo disappeared?

Did he just *never post*, or did he or someone else delete his pre-disappearance history?

Or is the post history limited to 500 entries?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2016)

limited to 500


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 22, 2016)

WAD said:


> limited to 500



So if I make 500 shitposts in the Blender I can erase my past? 

Challenge accepted!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 22, 2016)

Dream said:


> It was a plugin, made by Mbxx, that was using Tazmo's account to open/close threads.  Reznor just altered the plugin to use his account instead.  No need to talk with Tazmo.



doesn't this mean that at one point the staff had access to tazmo's account details


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2016)

no, it does not

it's automated, kind of different from actually controlling the account


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2016)

Ral said:


> The ads were the final piece to his escape plan, I'm telling you, Mbxx is just a smart AI forum bot.
> 
> Can I get some more of them conspiracies?


Tazmo is going to be the reason Skynet will be a thing
The theory is that he's actually  a robot from 7070   and wants to overthrow the entire human race


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 22, 2016)

how did it log in to tazmo's account then?


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2016)

It didn't log into the account...coding magic lets us do plenty of fun stuff such as using accounts for all sorts of stuff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 22, 2016)

it's the same concept as Vino's Edo Tenseis


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 22, 2016)

Dream said:


> It didn't log into the account...coding magic lets us do plenty of fun stuff such as using accounts for all sorts of stuff.





interesting

so it could be any user then and u just elected to use tazmo for funsies?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2016)

pretty much yes


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2016)

only on NF


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 23, 2016)

Nighty said:


> so it could be any user then and u just elected to use tazmo for funsies?



We need to keep up the appearance that God is alive, after all.

"Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 23, 2016)

WAD said:


> it's the same concept as Vino's Edo Tenseis



Forbidden Jewtsu indeed.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 23, 2016)

Ral said:


> The ads were the final piece to his escape plan, I'm telling you, Mbxx is just a smart AI forum bot.



maybe he's just an ai forum bot tho


----------



## scerpers (Feb 23, 2016)

it's pizza time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2016)

this thread is torture







WAKE ME UP INSIDE


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 23, 2016)

it's Weiss time


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 23, 2016)

I made a pizza last night and didn't eat it


----------



## Nello (Feb 23, 2016)

Can someone give an update? Is the upgrade happening?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## ~M~ (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh it's totes gonna happen log in every day


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2016)

Heat death of the universe.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 23, 2016)

taking bets for when the chrolloseum is reopened


----------



## Nello (Feb 23, 2016)

Is this one of those things where it'll happen the day you see a real unicorn?

I say we start with a horse and a porcupine and take it from there.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2016)

Nighty said:


> taking bets for when the chrolloseum is reopened



I'll take that bet, 50% of our rep power will be the wager 

Pm me your answer.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 23, 2016)

Nello said:


> Is this one of those things where it'll happen the day you see a real unicorn?
> 
> I say we start with a horse and a porcupine and take it from there.



If all it took were gluing a horn on this pony we'd have a bright future


----------



## Nello (Feb 23, 2016)

It would be easier to pay a hacker to force-upgrade this bitch


----------



## SLB (Feb 23, 2016)

tfw this thread will get cleared before we get this update


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2016)

For my own protection I don't imagine _when_ it would happen, just that it happened. It helps sooth the burns Mbxx and Tazmo have given me.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 23, 2016)

Trinity said:


> For my own protection I don't imagine _when_ it would happen, just that it happened. It helps sooth the burns Mbxx and Tazmo have given me.



[vocaroo]s1T66I1xXb51[/vocaroo]


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 23, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I'll take that bet, 50% of our rep power will be the wager
> 
> Pm me your answer.



I'm not betting

I'm merely the bookie

I take a small 0.5% cut of all bets


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 24, 2016)

Expect the update in the next few days


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 24, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Expect the update in the next few days



Source?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2016)

bullshit central


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 25, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Expect the update in the next few days


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 25, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Source?



Numerous inside agents that can't be disclosed however I can tell you I have it on JayJay32's word it's possibly even possible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 25, 2016)

That was almost a good sell till you mentioned jayjay


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 25, 2016)

update by the end of march


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2016)

of which year ?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 25, 2016)

Nighty said:


> update by the end of march



Probably the weed but I believe it


----------



## Lance (Feb 25, 2016)

I will find a job before this site gets upgraded.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

ITS               HAPPENING


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 26, 2016)

Why'd the Cafe get moved?

Was that supposed to be the upgrade?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

~M~ said:


> ITS               HAPPENING


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 26, 2016)

It's not happening yet


----------



## Catamount (Feb 26, 2016)

The beginning of the end.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 26, 2016)

people's expectations of the upgrade are so low they think random rearrangement of the subsections and the forums they belong to was a signal the update was happening


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2016)

>People still believe this is happening

Hahaha.

Well...

People are also voting for Hillary so I guess this level of duplicity is normal


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

coo fail for taking my bait frankly


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 26, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's not happening yet


IT'S NOT HAPPENING YET


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's not happening





Trinity said:


> IT'S NOT HAPPENING


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 26, 2016)

I forgot to add yet

Fuck


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 26, 2016)

ok

phew 


Let's restart this... 

Next few days guys


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 27, 2016)

S O O N
U
R
E
L
Y


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2016)

N O P E
O
T
H
A
P
P
E
N
I
N
G


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2016)

D E L I C I O U S
O
N
G
E
R
S


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 2, 2016)

.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 2, 2016)

Mbxx 
Last Activity: 02-20-2016 09:32 AM


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 2, 2016)

FUCK

MBXX PLS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nighty said:


> FUCK
> 
> MBXX PLS



RIP Nighty


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2016)

Vino said:


> RIP Nighty



It's funny you bring that up because I was gonna make a thread in the chatterbox asking why but then I just VM'd ane to ask why isntead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2016)

Send Message  User Lists  
Last Activity: Today 05:37 PM
Current Activity: Admin Control Panel


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2016)

2 bucks on him just checking something ad-related


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 3, 2016)

was gonna come in here and report a tazmo sighting but the diligence of wad is unmatched


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2016)

zaru

ur VMs to him 

ty for fulfilling my daily cringe quota


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2016)

Someone has to step up and do it and it might as well be me


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 3, 2016)

has anyone other than me ever left tazmo a good vm?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2016)

Define 'good' VM


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2016)

this is pasta-tier boring,..


----------



## Lmao (Mar 3, 2016)

TRULY AGONY THREAD


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2016)

Tazmo does not deserve even half a  hello.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2016)

He deserves more than half.

HELL.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> has anyone other than me ever left tazmo a good vm?


----------



## Nello (Mar 3, 2016)

We don't deserve to be loved


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

Will this ever actually happen?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 4, 2016)

yes if we hold hands and believe


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2016)

stop posting here


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 4, 2016)

(can't wake up)


----------



## Toby (Mar 4, 2016)

Cmon gurl 

I will relocate to Toronto again if that's what you want tazmo. I wanna meet the other nfers in my favourite city. 

I mean I know one of the girls at  if that's what you're into


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 4, 2016)

Seeing Tazmo is like those people who claim they saw the Virgin Mary in a cloud or something.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2016)

At least virgin margy hallucinations sometimes talk with you


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 4, 2016)

He logged in just about the time his user page had 66,666 visits.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 4, 2016)

First          

edit: that was prolly vino 

idc 

idc


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 4, 2016)

~M~ said:


> edit: that was prolly vino



Everything looks like a legit Tazmo post to me but the forum says his last activity was Yesterday 10:16 PM 

So confused right now.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 4, 2016)

> And many spread their garments upon the way; and others branches, which they had cut from the fields.
> 
> And they that went before, and they that followed, cried, "Hosanna; Blessed is he that cometh in the name of the Lord!
> 
> Blessed the kingdom that cometh, the kingdom of our father David: Hosanna in the highest!"



*Mark 11:8-10*


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2016)

Holy shit he is on again, is this the end of days?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 4, 2016)

I declare that there is no god but Tazmo
And Mbxx is his messenger.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 4, 2016)

Behead those who insult Chouji


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Everything looks like a legit Tazmo post to me but the forum says his last activity was Yesterday 10:16 PM
> 
> So confused right now.



dis                        CoO


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm posting this here, just to let it be known:

Dearest NF,
We are experiencing cache issues. That means you are  probably having issues logging in. To fix this issue, be sure to  click  'remember me' when trying to log in.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 4, 2016)

tfw still logged in

feels good man


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2016)

tfw you realize the joke's on you once you realized you haven't logged out in 5 years


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 4, 2016)

the forum is upgrading tomorrow


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 4, 2016)

ane said:


> the forum is upgrading tomorrow



[YOUTUBE]nsBByTiKfyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

Tomorrow.

More lies.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 4, 2016)

I want to believe


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 4, 2016)

.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 4, 2016)

ane getting our hopes up


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]3uFww9a3D4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2016)

*PEERS*    Where the fuck is the cafe?


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Yes, it is.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2016)

~M~ said:


> lel, outskirts



Wha~~at?!  That's utterly ludicrious.  I am so sad I missed that storm.


----------



## Tazm0 (Mar 4, 2016)

We're working on it, guys. Sit tight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2016)

legit fuck u vino


----------



## Reznor (Mar 4, 2016)

Tazm0 said:


> We're working on it, guys. Sit tight.



You worked way too hard for this throw away gag.


----------



## Mongoosee (Mar 4, 2016)

The name was suggested to me by the user Haze, and I didn't want to let her down. Obviously I wouldn't make an account just to post in this inconsequential thread.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 4, 2016)

Place is falling apart - can't even log in properly. 

Fuuuuuu  upgrade this bitch.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2016)

Saw Tazmo & Mbxx on a couple days ago, does this mean that the upgrade might be progressing?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 8, 2016)

If we're told anything relevant we're sure to relay it. As it stands we still haven't been given any hard details.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2016)

Trinity said:


> tfw you realize the joke's on you once you realized you haven't logged out in 5 years



W-what's the punchline


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2016)

more or less around the kneecaps of an average six-foot male


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2016)

Kind of like how it was relayed when Tazmo said no update.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2016)

Tazmo went online and broke our charset.

Sa
su
ga.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 8, 2016)

we didn't start the fire


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2016)

Last Activity: Today 01:04 PM
Current Activity: Logging In

How does that even


----------



## Stelios (Mar 8, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Tazmo went online and broke our charset.
> 
> Sa
> su
> ga.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2016)

I demand another name change token as compensation for this defamation of characters.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2016)

What are you people even talking about?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 8, 2016)

Just be thankful it's not happening to you Krory because those of us trapped it text gibberish hell aren't enjoying it.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2016)

Tazmo can break what no sAdmin has broken before


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 8, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Tazmo went online and broke our charset.
> 
> Sa
> su
> ga.




It hurts my eyes.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 8, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> If we're told anything relevant we're sure to relay it. As it stands we still haven't been given any hard details.



Do you actually think that they'd tell you? You should know by now that the communication only flows 1 way on NF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2016)

good 
people who use special characters are annoying as fuck


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2016)

It seems like it's happening to Chrome users.

Change browsers.

Voila - that's the staff fix for everything.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 8, 2016)

Wad said:


> good
> people who use special characters are annoying as fuck


Waddles scrambled text isn't just a few peoples names. There is crap mixed in everywhere, I'm even seeing it in the mod cp.



Rey said:


> It seems like it's happening to Chrome users.
> 
> Change browsers.
> 
> Voila - that's the staff fix for everything.



I'm using Firefox though.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2016)

also confirm it's happening on firefucks


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm seeing scrambled text all over the place as well

however it's not that intrusive imo so


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2016)

[youtube]C2ozJ3edT1Q[/youtube]


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 8, 2016)

NIGHTY said:


> however it's not that intrusive imo so



So you've not had it pop up in anyones posts yet?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2016)

LOOK AT MY LOCATION, NIGHTY YOU FUCKING DYKE
TELL ME THIS SHIT AIN'T INTRUSIVE


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 8, 2016)

To be fair I didn't notice that until you pointed it out


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2016)

It's suddenly gone here

But why


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2016)

phew. crisis averted


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 8, 2016)

To add mystery to this it's still horribly fucked up on my end. Not as bad as Box's name but yeah.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2016)

and now it's chaos again.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 8, 2016)

OH FUCK

scorp ur location 

someone fix this asap


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 8, 2016)

Rey said:


> What are you people even talking about?



You read my mind


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2016)

like i said
serves u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) right for using shitty non English alphabet shit


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it activates on "fdsf" too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2016)

fdsf testing


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2016)

use unicode like a non piece of trash you fucking homos


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 8, 2016)

Wad said:


> fdsf testing



no I meant the quotation symbols

I've seen it break in peoples posts


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2016)

>Wad is lower case
>Nighty is upper case

Hold on

Back up

When did I accidently step into this bizarro parallel universe?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2016)

karu don't fuckin' light a fire and then leave


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow, you guys suck


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 8, 2016)

Zaru said:


> >Wad is lower case
> >Nighty is upper case
> 
> Hold on
> ...



yesterday


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 9, 2016)

why do you keep doing this to yourself?


----------



## Mongoosee (Mar 9, 2016)

Nail the nonbeliever to a cross with the most chafed wood imaginable.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2016)

I only did the full caps

this accursed half caps life is the doing of some other


----------



## Zaru (Mar 9, 2016)

The only admin in your recent visitor list is Goose

Was Cordelia not enough? When will his bullying stop?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2016)

goose the bully


----------



## scerpers (Mar 9, 2016)

he's clearly an angry drunk from the last time he was ranting in all caps


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 9, 2016)

nIghTY said:


> goose the bully



He will probably cease to be a bully when he will know me, he will get tired and sick

Gina, Vino, Ultear, corsair & other dupe guys I don't remember now have already experienced me


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 9, 2016)

Why does it say Sherlōck in my profile? How did I get this bizarre UN?  Is this upgrading shits fault?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 9, 2016)

We didn't even upgrade anything yet

This is just the preliminary tremor caused by Tazmo


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 9, 2016)

So how do I fix this?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 9, 2016)

Changing the browser's encoding to UTF-8 fixed *most* of it on my end.

Though it's weird people are still having the issue, considering it's now completely gone here, both in Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Not sure how I didn't even realize this but it's completely in typical NF fashion for change to take 5ever


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2016)

So it's not just me seeing this weird shit with certain letters/words


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 9, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Changing the browser's encoding to UTF-8 fixed *most* of it on my end.
> 
> Though it's weird people are still having the issue, considering it's now completely gone here, both in Chrome and Firefox.



For me it only fixes stuff like Sherlock's name. Box's name is still horribly FUBAR and I still see posts with gibberish from time to time.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 9, 2016)

nIghTY said:


> I only did the full caps
> 
> this accursed half caps life is the doing of some other





Zaru said:


> The only admin in your recent visitor list is Goose
> 
> Was Cordelia not enough? When will his bullying stop?





nIghTY said:


> goose the bully



Sad for you.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 9, 2016)

what an asshole


----------



## eHav (Mar 9, 2016)

"The NF Caf�"

the forum is still all messed up for a bunch of us


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank tazmo.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2016)

a-at least its something

update soon


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 10, 2016)

Too many bugs with this typing


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 11, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Very soon. I do not want to give a date. But I mean soon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2016)

you forgot this: ™


----------



## scerpers (Mar 11, 2016)

soon nf time


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2016)

>Soon


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2016)

Lies. All lies.


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 14, 2016)

yo bitches is anyone still in contact with tayuya


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2016)

what the fuck it's k1nj3


----------



## scerpers (Mar 14, 2016)

not sure who's still in contact with mother. it's been a long time


----------



## Karasu (Mar 14, 2016)

Lance said:


> Lies. All lies.




All lies? 

 are you sure there's no deceit in there?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 28, 2016)

yo yo yo yo what it do dawgs chillin here the end of march 2016 rockin in waitin for the U P G R A D E


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Just today, Mbxx has reported some progress on blog conversion and is in contact with one of our admins about what I assume is testing it (Dream knows the details)

Good news I'd say


----------



## Platypus (Mar 28, 2016)

Prolly not update related but noticed today that guests can see avatars and sigs now.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 28, 2016)

soon etc.

same thing I post every time


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 28, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Prolly not update related but noticed today that guests can see avatars and sigs now.



Really? Huh.

That's good.


----------



## Saru (Mar 28, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Prolly not update related but noticed today that guests can see avatars and sigs now.




This was a much needed and welcome change. 

Now the forum doesn't look so unfriendly from the outside.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Really? Huh.
> 
> That's good.



But it used to be deactivated for a (ad-related) reason


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh, I know

Which is why I'm puzzled that Tazmo or someone changed it


----------



## Saru (Mar 28, 2016)

Saru said:


> This was a much needed and welcome change.
> 
> Now the forum doesn't look so unfriendly from the outside.




Well, that change certainly didn't last.


----------



## Lance (Apr 1, 2016)

Still visit this from time to time.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 1, 2016)

You know what would be a crazy April Fools joke? If we got that forum upgrade today.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 2, 2016)

bump in the name of love


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 2, 2016)

You know it's funny, I don't actually feel any more out of the loop on this now than when I could still see HR.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 2, 2016)

>can't even see the HR

what the fuck man

you gotta argue your settlement package better than that imo


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 2, 2016)

It was my choice.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 2, 2016)

jesus christ 

didn't u ever watch got

honour gets u nowhere in this world


----------



## Lance (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2016)

top zozzle


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 5, 2016)

i've seen the sammich usergroup before, i thought they could see the hr though


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 5, 2016)

~M~ said:


> i've seen the sammich usergroup before, i thought they could see the hr though



I don't think any group except maybe Admin sees it by default, everything else has a permission box checked and I asked for it to be unchecked.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 5, 2016)

What is the hr and the samich?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 5, 2016)

HR is the hidden staff section where everything relating to forum operation is discussed **and sammich is the title on my current user group. One of 3 different titles for Advisors oddly enough.

If anyone else has anymore questions about my current standing feel free to VM me or something instead of further derailing this admittedly stagnant thread.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2016)

I've heard from reliable sources that absolutely nothing new is happening


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 6, 2016)

H y p e


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2016)

Mbxx isn't responding to me at the moment again so we have no clue as to what is going to happen.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Apr 6, 2016)

i just wanted to post that gif


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2016)

i can probably make a 'greatest hits' montage of quotes of misplaced and blind optimism in this thread 

it would be he-larry-us


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2016)

Guys...................


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2016)

It's             

**


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2016)

Hap
**


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2016)

pen

**


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2016)

ing
**


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 18, 2016)

this                   week?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2016)

Maybe today, MBXX has started the transfer apparently.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm so nervous


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2016)

what a time to be alive


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2016)

It has never been almost happening as much as right now.


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2016)

So close it feels like it's not even happening at all.


----------



## zoro (Apr 18, 2016)

I've done my best to avoid news about the update

A whole new world

A new fantastic point of view 

No one to tell us no or where to go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2016)

don't believe his lies dot jpeg


----------



## Felt (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm nervous


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2016)

WAD said:


> don't believe his lies dot jpeg


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)

This isn't Xenforo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2016)

Forum was offline for a while. Did the upgrade just happen?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2016)

so the upgrade is that nothing changed ?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)

The upgrade was the courage in our hearts


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2016)

told u dummies


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

weve been bamboozled


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2016)

mbxx is still online

waiting for news


----------



## corsair (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice downgrade.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

i think he's currently transferring  the users


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 18, 2016)

Backup Forum:


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 18, 2016)

Guess thats why it was offline for like 30 mins.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

there will be another attempt

hold your horses


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)

For real though, Mbxx is attempting the conversion.

So the site could be down a bit more


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2016)

yep it's like his 5th run apparently


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

it's a_ huge_ forum so it does take time and multiple tries
there's a lot of data to convert which is why this is taking so long


----------



## Felt (Apr 18, 2016)

Trinity said:


> there will be another attempt
> 
> hold your horses



what if i don't have a horse?

im scared


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 18, 2016)

transferring users?

please leave my ignore list behind


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

we're.....at a standstill? i don't know what's happening with mbxx he's just sitting there in HR
not giving us any updates


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

i think you guys should crack open a bottle at some point, it's way funnier with alcohol, i promise


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

also, the site, i assume may go down right before i give you guys another update. not that i know it would, but, obviously, i assume it would

this is a thing that might happen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2016)

man how gullible can people actually be


----------



## zoro (Apr 18, 2016)

I have red wine and ramen noodles

Ready to party


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

gyro has the right idea


----------



## Eros (Apr 18, 2016)

I hope to see you all on the other side.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2016)

If we upgrade this year then HL3 at E3


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> If we upgrade this year then HL3 at E3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2016)

HL3

And a decent Metroid Prime 3 sequel.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)

2D sidescrolling Metroid when


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2016)

when was the last cool side scrolling game?

broforce?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2016)

Gaiz.. gaiz. we have Federation Force


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Gaiz.. gaiz. we have Federation Force



   .


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Gaiz.. gaiz. we have Federation Force



y u do dis


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2016)

This going to happen. NOT. Abandon hope.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)

I've not had hope in anything since the announcement of Federation Force


----------



## Blunt (Apr 18, 2016)

inshallah bismillah datassholla


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 18, 2016)

Do we actually lose our rep count or just the register of our reps?

(if it's the former I can go bet it all in the coliseum)


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2016)

Go bet Dragon. Xenforo doesn't support rep. So.......Go bet.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 18, 2016)

I BELIEVE IN MY HEART OF HEARTS


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 18, 2016)

He's already started transferring data so it looks like it's really happening this time.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 18, 2016)

BASED MBXX

F A I T H
A
I
T
H

BEST BUILD CONFIRMED


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 18, 2016)

I see a rep tab on the test.

So maybe he got rep working, I dunno.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2016)

THIS IS

N O T A D R I L L
O
T

A

D
R
I
L
L


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

its time


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

I shall believe it once it transpires.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 19, 2016)

connection to 127.0.0.1:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Lance said:


> I shall believe it once it transpires.



**


----------



## Araragi (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kathutet (Apr 19, 2016)

are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2016)

I genuinely believe that I have one of the best rep tabs in the forum. Might not be much, but it has versatility and history from multiple sections. Would hate to lose it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

i am pretty willing to bet that if the update does happen its gonna fuck up NF bigtime and pretty much be the kiss of death for this necrotic, decaying, putrid corpse of a forum


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> i am pretty willing to bet that if the update does happen its gonna fuck up NF bigtime and pretty much be the kiss of death for this necrotic, decaying, putrid corpse of a forum



And then Finalbeta the knight shows up....


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

tfw the update breathes life back into the forum


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Well the forum will change his skin right?

What else will change?


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> i am pretty willing to bet that if the update does happen its gonna fuck up NF bigtime and pretty much be the kiss of death for this necrotic, decaying, putrid corpse of a forum



The fact it can't even make the transition without breaking both hips doesn't exactly inspire faith in the old gal


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

In the meanwhile....
Tazmo is overloading the shit out of everything


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe it will go like this:

- Mbxx: It's almost done, man.
- Tazmo: Cool, we'll finally be able to implement that new kind of invasive flash ad that doesn't run in the old forum.
- Mbxx: I'm estimating the costs will be...
- Tazmo: Costs?
- Mbxx: Yeah, costs. Getting a new server costs money. Did I forget to tell you?
- Tazmo: Delete it.
- Mbxx: Delete what?
- Tazmo: The forums. Everything. I didn't make that thing to spend money on it.

And that's the end of NF.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

>tazmo
>knowing this is happening

our god is an absent one


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Reznor >>>>>>> Tazmo


----------



## Ral (Apr 19, 2016)

I can see the first set of rep I ever got all on one page.

Is this the end?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2016)

It's the third time they do that thing with the rep iirc.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's the third time they do that thing with the rep iirc.



much more than third

it's like the second time this year which is odd but it usually happens about once a year afaik


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

it's so everyone can save what  they can however they can


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Xenforo is our new planet
Our new hope


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

the easiest way to save your full rep page is just to save the html file or w/e

just literally right click somewhere on the page and then save as


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


> much more than third
> 
> it's like the second time this year which is odd but it usually happens about once a year afaik



That was because Gooba was doing it up until then.....




Plus this is the second time they've promised a update was happening and the first time was a huge fail.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Tazmo always fails
Why


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 19, 2016)

Impact said:


> Plus this is the second time they've promised a update was happening and the first time was a huge fail.



When was this? I only remember soon™. This is the first time it's been 100% in the works.


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> When was this? I only remember soon™. This is the first time it's been 100% in the works.



I was referring to when Mbxx said it was happening on a certain day and he ended up disappearing for a while.

Just know I'm not holding my breath for anything to happen until it actually happens.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

i feel like things will get processed during this month


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh snap.  Registration closed for upgrade purposes.  HL3 at E3 confirmed


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> THIS IS
> 
> N O T A D R I L L
> O
> ...



I will drill you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> Oh snap.  Registration closed for upgrade purposes.  HL3 at E3 confirmed



skeptical til the end


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 19, 2016)

No reason to be skeptical about whether or not it's happening, I've seen the test site myself and it already had over 100k accounts imported. Whether or not this is going to go off without a hitch I dare not guess.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

I mean at this point it's pretty abundantly obvious its happening

the only things to be sceptical about now are whether it will be worth it in the end and whether the site will be better for it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

my current theory is that after a number of test transfers mbxx will be unable to do the switch properly then get frustrated and give up

or TAZMO will randomly materialize and be like 

*CRUNCH CRUNCH* what are you doing martin
"herr tazmo i am here to optimize ze forums"
*CRUNCH CRUNCH* what does that mean for the ads 
"zey will all be intact but disabled for ein day"
*CRUNCH CRUNCH* pull the plug on it, we stay
"b-but mein friend, what about th-"
*CRUNCH SLURP CRUNCH* how aboot i deadmin u
"ach..."

and then here we are
weeks later


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

Well if there's one thing that most people would be happy about

The search function works beautifully


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

I hope that everyone is ready for the based Likes wonderland.


----------



## dynasaur (Apr 19, 2016)

the forum upgrade is finally happening

no more rep just likes now lmao


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

reps are still there, it just won't function the same


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

rip rop rep


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

How big is the transfer file size?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> No reason to be skeptical about whether or not it's happening, I've seen the test site myself and it already had over 100k accounts imported. Whether or not this is going to go off without a hitch I dare not guess.



Hold on. This is hilarious.

How is the postcount calculated? It's basically 10x of our postcounts here.
There's also a list of "Followers", of which I supposedly have hundreds, what is this?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, it's serious enough that registration is closed for the moment.


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Hold on. This is hilarious.
> 
> *How is the postcount calculated? It's basically 10x of our postcounts here.*
> There's also a list of "Followers", of which I supposedly have hundreds, what is this?



I think it's counting everything, so posts, pms and vms


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

170k accounts, actually

it's not too far off yet

the post count is a strange one, still haven't figured out what exactly happened with that because  i have >20k posts


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

that's not right with the amount of spam i do
it just isn't

edit: LOOK AT THIS. DO YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Hold on. This is hilarious.
> 
> How is the postcount calculated? It's basically 10x of our postcounts here.
> There's also a list of "Followers", of which I supposedly have hundreds, what is this?



Maybe it saves your contacts you have here as followers, or whoever added you as a contact is a follower


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> 170k accounts, actually
> 
> it's not too far off yet
> 
> the post count is a strange one, still haven't figured out what exactly happened with that because  i have >20k posts



It may count posts made in non-postcount sections as posts made in postcount sections, that's why


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

someone tell me my post count on newrutoforums
thxxxxx


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I think it's counting everything, so posts, pms and vms



No, no. The top posters list is pretty much the same as it is here, just with postcounts an order of magnitude higher. 

All my shit combined only adds up to less than 200k. This is 599k.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> It may count posts made in non-postcount sections as posts made in postcount sections, that's why


that's what i said but it doesn't add up


> >20k posts


>trin
>in all my years of tripleposting 
>quadrupleposting
>3 PAGE POSTING
>SPAMMING


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> someone tell me my post count on newrutoforums
> thxxxxx



2,350


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

yeah my initial suspects would be:

1. VM's, reps, blog posts, other things that aren't posts in this system but might count in the next
2. sections that currently don't post count might not have said feature enabled yet leading to exponential increase among posters who primarily post in those sections (i.e trin, zaru, kenny other social section ppl)


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

but there _was _no increase for me, nighty

i have this super tame and weird post count instead of something obnoxiously huge

i bet mbxx borked my shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> 2,350


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Some member's VMs have caught up to 2009

It's like watching NF's life flashing by at high speed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Some member's VMs have caught up to 2009
> 
> It's like watching NF's life flashing by at high speed


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

My current ava appears there in full glory so large and animated avatars are safe


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2016)

while the forum stay at the same address ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> My current ava appears there in full glory so large and animated avatars are safe



Yea last night it wasn't working for anyone but now I can see my shit


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> No, no. The top posters list is pretty much the same as it is here, just with postcounts an order of magnitude higher.
> 
> All my shit combined only adds up to less than 200k. This is 599k.



o-oh my 

yeah I really do think that it's probably vm's/pm's/rep messages then

you've probably left quite a few of them in your long and storied history

I have no idea tho, could be literally anything tbh


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

The conversion of such a large database is a long process, so it will still take a while to finish.

But we'll get there.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

should I wait up to make my first blender thread the first thread in the new blender or should I go to bed?

basically is it worth it, is the question?


----------



## Saru (Apr 19, 2016)

So will rep power be called like/love power now?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

go to bed 
forever


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Things are getting cool


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

like power doesn't exist

u can give one like and thats it

FOREVER

WHO DO U PICK? YOU CAN ONLY DO IT ONCE!

also fuk u waf


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Saru said:


> So will rep power be called like/love power now?



The standard types of likes look like this right now:



I'm sure this will change though.

Like what do some of these even mean? Thanks for correcting my grammar?


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Like power = rep power


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

u better all like me with the heart 

heart me

and also abc me cause I'm totes smart


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> The standard types of likes look like this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Felt (Apr 19, 2016)

i want a rainbow rep!


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Embrace the future.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

dibs on monopolizing the wrench like tho
cuz it'll be my covert way of calling someone a tool


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> dibs on monopolizing the wrench like tho
> cuz it'll be my covert way of calling someone a tool



oh shit it's a wrench?

Thought it was a carrot for the longest


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

we can wallet tazmo now 

wrench waf

heart me

rainbow hollie

dream probs wants something kawaii too rip


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> The standard types of likes look like this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just kill it with fire pls.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

dumbest thing ive seen so far


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

im gonna rep all the Muslim posters with the clock


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Is it me or Xenforo's skin indeed sucks?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> im gonna rep all the Muslim posters with the clock



If you had your way there'd probably be a rope icon


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Is it me or Xenforo's skin indeed sucks?



Not really an issue as it can easily be changed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 19, 2016)

Can you just turn all of that shit off? This is autism incarnate.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Deal with it.


----------



## Saru (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> The standard types of likes look like this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







It's only a matter of time before half of those icons are replaced with cat emotes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Actually we use a rep plugin; which should be excatly the same (99%).



exCATly


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Actually we use a rep plugin; which should be excatly the same (99%).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

also hahahahaha

there goes preets ambitions of destroying rep

hahahahaha


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 19, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Actually we use a rep plugin; which should be excatly the same (99%).



ty



perpetual fail said:


> Deal with it.


I believe the technical term for this is cucked and fucked


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

It will be a lot social

This is what attracts a general internet user


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

Poor Preet lost his golden opportunity.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Time to convince the staff to alter the rep power formula again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

btw mbxx u don't know me but if u make me an admin ill make NF great again


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Actually we use a rep plugin; which should be excatly the same (99%).




HahahahhahahahahhahahhHahahaha

Made my day.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

This basically means we will still keep everything we have plus adding new plugins/functions


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe another time Preetycup


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> The standard types of likes look like this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





perpetual fail said:


> Embrace the future.





perpetual fail said:


> Deal with it.





Mbxx said:


> Actually we use a rep plugin; which should be excatly the same (99%).


kek


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Actually we use a rep plugin; which should be excatly the same (99%).



the saviour


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

I trust in the admins

They will make us experience next gen quality


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


> the savio*u*r





NO


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> NO



if you become an admin can I be a mod at least?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> NO



I can just tell that your cheeks are the colour of red as u type this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> if you become an admin can I be a mod at least?



yes

u can mod Konoha court


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> yes
> 
> u can mod Konoha court



Thinking that I will let anyone besides Reznor or a disciple of Taxman to mod that place...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

I feel like the courts literally do not need to be modded


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

that was humor Preet  
is ur crushed ambitions making u regress to ur robotic, ddj-tier comprehension of social interactions?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


> I feel like the courts literally do not need to be modded



Sometimes one has to slap a mod for not handling a thread properly.  



WAD said:


> that was humor Preet
> is ur crushed ambitions making u regress to ur robotic, ddj-tier comprehension of social interactions?



Yep.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

mods modding other mods is the best thing


----------



## Felt (Apr 19, 2016)

we need to keep them in line


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> we need to keep them in line



how many mods are among your pokemon team?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


> mods modding other mods is the best thing



My favorite moment has to be that time I banned a section's staff from every section besides the staff sections because I was sick of their behavior in their section.


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> we need to keep them in line


especially preet


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> My favorite moment has to be that time I banned a section's staff from every section besides the staff sections because I was sick of their behavior in their section.



jesus christ 

now we take bets on which section it was 

obviously if u did the banning it has to be relatively recent forum history


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

fuk u pasta


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

that was also my first thought


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


> jesus christ
> 
> now we take bets on which section it was
> 
> obviously if u did the banning it has to be relatively recent forum history



It was the OBD, you should know this.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It was the OBD, you should know this.



Yeah was gonna pick this tbh, I just couldn't think of any significant events during dreams tenure


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

The hype is real


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Seeing those old vm messages is good for a chuckle.



> Bioness ► Megaharrison
> 
> It was recent survey done during the months of April and recently release in June, it gave details updating LGBT views on current political and social issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Yesterday 10:26 PM  Go to last post
24,356	3,851,421

Konoha Recycling Heap *(213 Viewing)*
Trashed Threads are recycled if moved here, so posts in them still count
  One Piece Spoiler Archive
by Chrollo Lucilfer
04-14-2016 09:07 AM  Go to last post
266,304	12,067,062


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Last (public) VMs are shown in the forum overview. No way this feature is staying


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

So this forum basically counts every post made in any section?


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Last (public) VMs are shown in the forum overview. No way this feature is staying



Nah it should

Makes it interesting


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

I hope to god that we can replace "Discussions" and "Messages" with "Threads" and "Posts"

I'm too old to get used to new terminology


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Nah it should
> 
> Makes it interesting



Yeah.........No.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

It... it looks fine on mobile


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

one thing I do want is a featured thread view 

there would be a number of people that would attempt to make their thread on the front page 



Impact said:


> Yeah.........No.



yes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> It... it looks fine on mobile



that was actually an important point i forgot about since 95% of my activity is mobile


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

What are our post counts? 
Enlight us you kind mods


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

It's also completely ad-free 


Until Tazmo gets his hands on it


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 19, 2016)

Why is Zaru surprised it looks fine on mobile? Any upgrade option had mobile support.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 19, 2016)

Guys 

This is _really_ it 

They've promised


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

1.92%


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

How many terabytes left?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> 1.92%



What Marcelle is trying to say is, the posts/threads import process is currently in the middle of 2005.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Tomorrow we will be in 2007


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm sorry Beta, your account was not recoverable and you'll have to start from scratch


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

So all in all, this will be done in a month. 


Also, how are you guys going to regulate the Avatar sizes in the new site?
Xenforo allows 150 X 300 by default I think.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

In b4 I find it with >10k posts


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> What Marcelle is trying to say is, the posts/threads import process is currently in the middle of 2005.




Welp time to log off


----------



## Soca (Apr 19, 2016)

Lance said:


> So all in all, this will be done in a month.



It'll be a while, not that long I think.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Terabytes are still hard to digest in 2016  

I want a time machine


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 19, 2016)

Finalbeta will pass me in postcount before the transition


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I'm sorry Beta, your account was not recoverable and you'll have to start from scratch



And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> What Marcelle is trying to say is, the posts/threads import process is currently in the middle of 2005.



so mathematically UPDATE will be here, according to my calculations if we start 24 hours ago...


*Spoiler*: __ 



soonTM


----------



## Reznor (Apr 19, 2016)

Apparently WAD and I are fused on the new forum


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Nah WAD

Actual posts conversion just started in the last two hours or so


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2016)

Lance said:


> So all in all, this will be done in a month.
> 
> 
> Also, how are you guys going to regulate the Avatar sizes in the new site?
> Xenforo allows 150 X 300 by default I think.



Xenforo allows max of 125x125.  But with some template magic I can alter that.


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> Xenforo allows max of 125x125.  But with some template magic I can alter that.



Really? This other Xenforo site allows us 150X300. Must be one of those Template Magic.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Finalbeta will pass me in postcount before the transition



I should be around 9k mate
What about you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Apparently WAD and I are fused on the new forum



i know fuck all about coding but could it have anything to do with join date hax shenanigans? 

you being from 1970 and me formerly 2106


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Fun fact: Reznor's join date on Xenforo is now Dec 31 1969


----------



## corsair (Apr 19, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> My favorite moment has to be that time I banned a section's staff from every section besides the staff sections because I was sick of their behavior in their section.



So that's what happened to Voodooknight


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Tazmo ' s join date is 1492


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2016)

tfw I reverse jinxed the upgrade the other day saying that mbxx will never get any work done.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> tfw I reversed jinxed the upgrade the other day saying that mbxx will never get any work done.



If that was enough to jinx it we'd have gotten everything done ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

so are we gonna have to deal with this dialup-tier page loading for the next few days/weeks/months/years


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Well to put it this way

We're currently at around 80k threads / 3 million posts converted.
Out of over a million / 50 million.

A day at least if the pace doesn't pick up.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

How many terabytes is this site big?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

it loads just fine for me

the migration is at 90% and it's a lot quicker than i imagined, but let me see if i can get a solid answer rather than giving you a guess brb

edit: zaru got u

ninja'd


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> the migration is at 90%



Where'd you get THAT from


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

post and thread importation is at 93%, read it as overall importation

i never know with this guy


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

I just checked the latest thread and post IDs which I assume are instantly available after the conversion


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

then i thiiiiink, after that, mbxx has to do the reindexing

after migration he will also have to check user permissions and restructure cache memory, the former i_ don't _think would take long
and lots of database shit that goes over my head i can't explain


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Tazmo will surely be slowing the process 
So it ain't happening today 

Tomorrow possibly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

and how long will it take to revamp the staff


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Trinity said:


> then i thiiiiink, after that, mbxx has to do the reindexing
> 
> after migration he will also have to check user permissions and restructure cache memory, the former i_ don't _think would take long
> and lots of database shit that goes over my head i can't explain



A proper, regularly updated search index would be neat


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

btw he's not online atm guys so i don't know if mbxx is still working or it's come to a temporary halt (aka he'll be back in a couple of hours to continue) 
he's probably eating sauerkraut and veal


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

At least he doesn't stain the processors with oil and sauce like Tazmo does


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone got an EMP we can fire at Tazmo's house to make sure he doesn't get online and fuck something up?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Anyone got an EMP we can fire at Tazmo's house to make sure he doesn't get online and fuck something up?


I would love to do this with you, thank you for asking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2016)

Since when is the search function dead?


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 19, 2016)

Be prepared for more to break lol


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

Mbxx is online


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow got repped 3 times in the same day just for making fun of tazmo. I should do that more often.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

I wasn't repped yet I did
 

Life is tough


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

how many of them were staff


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2016)

None of them.


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

I thought only staff hated him. 

Since others really don't have much interactions.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

It was extended to everyone


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Posts don't count in this section, Beta


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2016)

Lance said:


> I thought only staff hated him.
> 
> Since others really don't have much interactions.



We hear stories.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

I know that bro 

But it's about mocking Taz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

it's really funny seeing this role reversal tho because years ago back when TAZMO still posted he had a personable attitude and seemed generally well liked while mbxx was seen as his autistic unintelligible hamburger butler who would not carry out any actions of importance


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

Some one actually paid for that domain? 

Salt must have been real.
Or I must be missing a story behind it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

dis doe


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

WAD said:


> dis doe



Lol
I think I will have nightmares about him for the rest of the month


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2016)

man who here remembers chuck
what a fiasco


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 19, 2016)

Lance said:


> Some one actually paid for that domain?
> 
> Salt must have been real.
> Or I must be missing a story behind it.



He used to sell manga scans.

And he didn't even make the scans himself.

He literally copied manga scans from sites that distributed them for free and sold them to gullibe teenagers.

That's Power Rangers villain shit.

Only reason I come here and don't feel duped is that Adblock exists, so I can sleep well at night knowing I'm not helping feed Tazmo.


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He used to sell manga scans.
> 
> And he didn't even make the scans himself.
> 
> ...





Those teens buying are stupid then. No empathy.


----------



## Lance (Apr 19, 2016)

Damn they down free revenue.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 19, 2016)

The end is here.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 19, 2016)

site is still slow as shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2016)

zaru

%?


----------



## Felt (Apr 20, 2016)

0%
It all went wrong


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> 0%
> It all went wrong



Of course, Tazmo eats near his PC


----------



## Shanks (Apr 20, 2016)

What do we have here?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 20, 2016)

ribs in bliss


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

will we make it before third world war starts?


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 20, 2016)

404 incoming


----------



## Impact (Apr 20, 2016)

lol said:


> site is still slow as shit



Disable your rep.

People have been having this problem all week.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 20, 2016)

Impact said:


> Disable your rep.
> 
> People have been having this problem all week.



shit thanks man that helped


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 20, 2016)

You people can't be serious


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

Everytime something goes wrong


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 20, 2016)

we had trouble with some accounts that reznor wound up absorbing (or rather, devouring) because they didn't have any e-mails, and it's now been taken care of


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

good so we are almost there


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2016)

is it really necessary to keep the entire history of someones rep open still

someone told me to check my CP and my computer damn near spontaneously combusted

not cool


----------



## Reznor (Apr 20, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Fun fact: Reznor's join date on Xenforo is now Dec 31 1969



Limit surpassed.


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2016)

ETA?


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

Mbxx is working like an horse
Dude is always online


----------



## Shanks (Apr 20, 2016)

Where can you see the progress at? URL?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 20, 2016)

WAD said:


> is it really necessary to keep the entire history of someones rep open still
> 
> someone told me to check my CP and my computer damn near spontaneously combusted
> 
> not cool


It might be necessary.

Anyway, I'm dealing with usergroups instead of this. I'll turn it off if we aren't migrated by the weekend


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2016)

For reference, we've got over a 100 usergroups for some reason, involving section visibility masks and other special shit that probably doesn't translate 1:1 to Xenforo.


----------



## Felt (Apr 20, 2016)

Josh said:


> Where can you see the progress at? URL?



Any updates will be posted in this thread.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm currently working on migrating the usergroups. Then we'll make sure forum permissions are fine and then we'll probably switch over.


----------



## Soca (Apr 20, 2016)

Josh said:


> Where can you see the progress at? URL?



We're not posting it at the risk of people messing up the transfer if they attempt to sign in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2016)

Zaru said:


> For reference, we've got over a 100 usergroups for some reason, involving section visibility masks and other special shit that probably doesn't translate 1:1 to Xenforo.



wat

over 100?

i cant imagine theres a requirement for more than a couple dozen, functionally speaking


----------



## Felt (Apr 20, 2016)

kids these days have no imagination


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2016)

i assure you imagination is not a department in which im lacking


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2016)

WAD said:


> wat
> 
> over 100?
> 
> i cant imagine theres a requirement for more than a couple dozen, functionally speaking



There's one for various section bans, cosmetic combinations (sparkles etc.), and so on...

Although I have no idea what usergroups like "registurd users", "miserable users" and  "Paper Pushers" do 

A lot of them could probably be trashed.

But we also have to make sure that normal users can't see what they shouldn't. Wouldn't want to switch and then BAM members can see usernotes or something


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2016)

or access to SCR


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2016)

We don't even need a forum upgrade for that to happen accidently


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 20, 2016)

Wait we're not nuking Admin and Smod masks to lighten the load?


----------



## Felt (Apr 20, 2016)

There used to be a user group called Hollies Panties, but some fun hating admin renamed it


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

Why are dumb people allowed to create usergroups?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh

So that's what the registurd group was for


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2016)

can someone turn off rep history


----------



## Soca (Apr 20, 2016)

Not yet

disable your rep in the mean time.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2016)

perpetual fail said:


> I was planning on killing a fuck ton of usergroups before the migration but nothing happened.  Then I come online, yesterday, and see that Mbxx started working on migrating stuff and usergroups were already moved over.



You can always do that after the migration. 

Like you could have done during all those years.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

I wanna real life migrating too
What do you suggest?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> I wanna real life migrating too
> What do you suggest?



the bottom of the Mediterranean Sea


----------



## Impact (Apr 20, 2016)

WAD said:


> the bottom of the Mediterranean Sea



I was waiting for this


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

WAD said:


> the bottom of the Mediterranean Sea



Nah
Too expensive


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2016)

ill help you

free of charge


----------



## NO (Apr 20, 2016)

I really can't wait for the upgrade - the Like system will be a really fun public competition. Can't wait to receive tons of likes for every high quality post I make.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 20, 2016)

A like system.

Yuck. This site will develop like whores like on XDA.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

Competitions are for RL men

Let's just enjoy this site during the last years of activity that are left


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2016)

progress report plox


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

Mbxx is online

He doesn't sleep since Friday


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2016)

WAD said:


> progress report plox



Posts conversion seems to be running right now. That will probably take all day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2016)

I feel like you said post conversion had already been started 

Something about "we're at 2005 now"


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

he means post counts?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2016)

WAD said:


> I feel like you said post conversion had already been started
> 
> Something about "we're at 2005 now"



Yeah but he had to start over due to bugs


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

So only user permissions are left afterwards?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Yeah but he had to start over due to bugs



mfw ive been looking for a rational reason to justify my skepticism that the update will be completed successfully and actually happen 

"bugs"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2016)

inb4 another bug at 99% conversion


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

Weiss said:


> inb4 another bug at 99% conversion



Hit is helping this time


----------



## Felt (Apr 21, 2016)

WAD said:


> mfw ive been looking for a rational reason to justify my skepticism that the update will be completed successfully and actually happen
> 
> "bugs"




There were a number of users who had no email address attached to their accounts so they didn't copy across properly, including yours.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2016)

And that's the story of how Reznor became a behemoth with 3 million posts and WAD's VMs.


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn it Wad. You part of the problem. Always.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 21, 2016)

Lance said:


> Some one actually paid for that domain?
> 
> Salt must have been real.
> Or I must be missing a story behind it.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He used to sell manga scans.
> 
> And he didn't even make the scans himself.
> 
> ...





Those were the good old times. First manga forum I registered on I think. Then I registered over here (the irony) but only became active a few years ago, after ST got really inactive. A year ago or so it closed down for good


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

So what next posts work?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2016)

Post conversion is currently going through 2008... the golden time on NF. 
All those memories


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 21, 2016)

they certainly were the good times


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

freechoice you don't know it too


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 21, 2016)

is the search function ever gonna work until the mythical update finally happens


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> is the search function ever gonna work until the mythical update finally happens



We're currently evaluating which blood sacrifices to make in order to appease the search index gods


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

If the posts thing ends today we will migrate this weekend no?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2016)

I was probably lurking around that time. I remember one zillion fanclubs and people being pissed Shikamaru beat Hidan.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## ~M~ (Apr 21, 2016)

>literally can't access my use cp

Bravo staff

What an upgrade


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

~M~ said:


> >literally can't access my use cp
> 
> Bravo staff
> 
> What an upgrade



Complimenti staff, molto bravi


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 21, 2016)

2008 

soon.webm


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 21, 2016)

It's funny because they've given up attempting to convince us that mbxx's magic is bug resistant 

as if a second transfer attempt won't face similar problems 

as if email accounts being connected to the accounts as the problem making sense


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2016)

If anything, based on what they said so far....we should be done by Monday.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 21, 2016)

what does a xenforo forum or whatever look like

can someone link me to a forum that looks like what NF will look like?


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2016)

lol said:


> what does a xenforo forum or whatever look like
> 
> can someone link me to a forum that looks like what NF will look like?





More or less. Depends on cosmetics NF staff will use.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2016)

Forum is loading a lot faster again.

Did mbxx finally give up?


----------



## Felt (Apr 22, 2016)

~M~ said:


> It's funny because they've given up attempting to convince us that mbxx's magic is bug resistant
> 
> as if a second transfer attempt won't face similar problems
> 
> as if email accounts being connected to the accounts as the problem making sense



It may not make sense but that's exactly what happened.  All users with no email account were merged.  

The second transfer of members has been successful.

Stop being an ass


----------



## Shanks (Apr 22, 2016)

So no rep in the new forum based on the welcome message?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2016)

Josh said:


> So no rep in the new forum based on the welcome message?



Nah, rep will be there. I'm not sure if the messages will get transferred though.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 22, 2016)

What's left now that the posts conversion went finally well?  

Will we make it this weekend?


----------



## Felt (Apr 22, 2016)

Lots of testing.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah that's pretty much right
Since XenForo is a well known and famous software I hope it won't take much long

Mbxx and perpetual will use their wizard powers to lay the style change here


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 22, 2016)

wait did my gilthunder dupe get eaten by Reznor of the Deep


----------



## illyana (Apr 22, 2016)

how do i save my rep history ?
i tried to click on the link that was on the notices when you first visit the forum but i got a message saying that i don't have permission to access the page.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 22, 2016)

I just went to my CP and right click , save as html


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 22, 2016)

I saved it too

Even a retarded fat guy could do it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 22, 2016)

someone stick the way to save ur rep page in the announcement somewhere


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 22, 2016)

Nighty said:


> someone stick the way to save ur rep page in the announcement somewhere



Have you already seen the new forum?


----------



## illyana (Apr 22, 2016)

lol said:


> I just went to my CP and right click , save as html


lmao
that was a real derp moment
thanks bae


----------



## Saru (Apr 22, 2016)

Lance said:


> More or less. Depends on cosmetics NF staff will use.




huh... NarutoForumsMD... 

the standard skin looks kind of tacky, but with nice skin themes i can get used to this i guess


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 22, 2016)

Lance said:


> More or less. Depends on cosmetics NF staff will use.



that looks shit 

[youtube]vymvr9jv9ho[/youtube]


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2016)

My main question is, will the new setup be responsive?

It's 2016 for fucks sake and NF is still a pain to use on mobile.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 22, 2016)

Saru said:


> huh... NarutoForumsMD...
> 
> the standard skin looks kind of tacky, but with nice skin themes i can get used to this i guess



narutoforumsmd?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 22, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> My main question is, will the new setup be responsive?
> 
> It's 2016 for fucks sake and NF is still a pain to use on mobile.



default xenforo is infinitely better to navigate on mobile afaik so it should be far better


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 22, 2016)

Xenoforo is much more mobile friendly, and even still you can find a ton of mobile support ad ons.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2016)

Good to know.

Have we got an ETA?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 22, 2016)

Assuming nothing else goes wrong, it will be fully functioning by the weekend. Once everything has been tested and working, the switch will happen. So again, possible this weekend.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Have we got an ETA?



Mbxx just posted this:



> 90% post & threads. It might be possible today. Sooo if anything is left, better say your words.


----------



## Saru (Apr 22, 2016)

Nighty said:


> narutoforumsmd?




i got it confused with another site


----------



## Felt (Apr 22, 2016)

maybe it's because i'm old
but classic browsing on mobile is so much better than mobile skins
hopefully i can disable it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2016)

well said Martin


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me we'll have the Orange theme.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Isnt that the Orange Theme ?



The header is from the NarutoForums Theme.

I hated it when you guys implemented it. Very badly designed and made the forum really hard to use.


----------



## Soca (Apr 22, 2016)

I believe we'll be converting the other themes when the posts n threads are fully transferred. It won't just be the one.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2016)

I daresay having a new forum software (and features) to work with will be a huge incentive to create some new skins.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> Please tell me we'll have the Orange theme.



At the latest we'll have orange skin, or at least an adaption of it, with the week if I'm too busy.  Within a day or two if I have some free time.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't even..... dafuq is up with the forums? My mind is like fucked right now.


----------



## HumanRage (Apr 23, 2016)

did we... did we lost all our rep ?


----------



## Iruel (Apr 23, 2016)

wtf is this shit  so terrible


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2016)

HumanRage said:


> did we... did we lost all our rep ?


No, you can still rep/neg
and your rep power is still the same.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2016)

Iruel said:


> wtf is this shit  so terrible


Make it the Dark Skin (if you haven't already) much better.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2016)

There's just too much blank space and not much contrast so it looks terrible in both the dark and the light skin.


----------



## Lance (Apr 23, 2016)

This feels so very weird. Damn all the emoji.......
CP is gone. Options are hard to find. Wow.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2016)

my biggest concern now is the VM character limit.  
I think that should be removed. 420 character is simply not enough.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 23, 2016)

It's growing on me, to be honest. Still looks a little odd, but I'm hoping we get the Orange skin back sometime soon. Best skin.

I would also accept any new skin with those nice textured post backgrounds.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2016)

Options are always hard to find now, no matter what website. Facebook, twitter, Youtube, Google, Yahoo. It is as if options are now a thing of the past and too complicated. So if you actually want to change something you need to hire a tech guy just to change your password.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Felt (Apr 23, 2016)

Please bear with us while we try and fix issues!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jackk (Apr 23, 2016)

Orange skin pls, Preet


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2016)

Disquiet said:


> It's growing on me, to be honest. Still looks a little odd, but I'm hoping we get the Orange skin back sometime soon. Best skin.
> 
> I would also accept any new skin with those nice textured post backgrounds.



The test skin and the orange skin were the best. 

Is there really a 420 character limit? That  is like a triple tweet. At least there is the edit option.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> The test skin and the orange skin were the best.
> 
> Is there really a 420 character limit? That  is like a triple tweet. At least there is the edit option.


Yes, I tried it. 

and if you want to post in your own profile for some reason there is a 140 character limit I believe.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2016)

Too bad we can't write in Gothic or webdings. All the fonts look the same eh! Actually, I might start using this to look like I am writing from a typewriter.


----------



## Felt (Apr 23, 2016)

Orange skin will hopefully be back in the next 2 days.  We're working on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Yes, I tried it.
> 
> and if you want to post in your own profile for some reason there is a 140 character limit I believe.



I guess we can no longer write dissertations on the forum. Wonder if that includes quotes because on twitter it does and that is complete poppycock because if you quote a long message you might only have 10 characters left to write a message.

And to say that a month ago I was contemplating what being a mod would be like. Looks like my answer is that this Saturday would have been a long coffee day for me.  Thankfully for now, I only have one errand to do.

If I could send you staff members coffee I would eh! Looks like you will need a lot of energy to keep the "community" for rebelling.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 23, 2016)

How do I view total reps and my rep rank?


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 23, 2016)

how many posts did we lose?


----------



## Felt (Apr 23, 2016)

Josh said:


> How do I view total reps and my rep rank?


Go on your profile  and click on the reputation tab.


Kikyo said:


> how many posts did we lose?



It's all posts made after the forum conversion started, which was about 26 hours ago.  We'll try and get the copied across to here.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 23, 2016)

shit is 3complicated wallahi


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2016)

Who the fuck thought this garbage was a good idea?

Change it back, for the love of whatever you believe in.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2016)

well rep is back


----------



## Shanks (Apr 23, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> Go on your profile  and click on the reputation tab.
> 
> 
> It's all posts made after the forum conversion started, which was about 26 hours ago.  We'll try and get the copied across to here.


Where in reputation does it show the total points and rank name?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2016)

Maybe public rep can be good in the sense that troll rep can now be detected more easily.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Felt (Apr 23, 2016)

Josh said:


> Where in reputation does it show the total points and rank name?


Sorry misunderstood.

At the moment it can't be seen, Xenforo does things differently than vBulliten so it may take a few days to get things back to a more familiar style.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 23, 2016)

I miss the old one layout. Will the old theme be an optional skin?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 23, 2016)

Law said:


> Who the fuck thought this garbage was a good idea?
> 
> Change it back, for the love of whatever you believe in.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 23, 2016)

This is not VBulletin right?
I dont know, I would say I am not getting used to but I just dont like it.

Why would you change this to this new style it's beyond me.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2016)

I want back my retro style that I was using before.

I find the post ratings to be entirely superfluous. I also notice a lot of broken text, for example in the Pokemon subforum of the gaming section. 

Don't like the new smilies list. Can't find the smilies I want to use. Have to remember their codes. 

Seeing how much rep I can give (3660 if you were wondering) is novel, though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 23, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I guess we can no longer write dissertations on the forum.



My life has no purpose anymore.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shukumei (Apr 23, 2016)

So it finally happened! 

I see that VMs are now treated like individual posts to be commented on, whereas before there was a "view conversation between you and XYZ" option showing _both_ sides of all our VMs on a single page. Do you know if that functionality is compatible with Xenforo and will be added later once you deal with higher priorities, or will that not be coming back?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 23, 2016)

So ,all my albums got deleted huh. And what the hell is trophy points?


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 23, 2016)

Albums are under "Media" (look under the forum banner) Click on the left for "my albums"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2016)

I am sorry to say that I am not fond of this new format for the forum; why was it changed? What was wrong with the previous format?

And why do spoiler tags not show their individual names? Will labels for spoilers be restored, I hope?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 23, 2016)

Kikyo said:


> Albums are under "Media" (look under the forum banner) Click on the left for "my albums"



Got it. But still why there is a big Red cross where my pics are supposed to be?


----------



## King Kiba (Apr 23, 2016)

are all the links going to be permantly changed its causing huge problems on other sites like VS battles wiki and G+ can someone make the old urls redirect to the new ones its causing huge problems


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 23, 2016)

@Sherlōck  Changed urls? There's still a lot of fixing the staff is doing. Frankly I amazed this much of the forum is working.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 23, 2016)

Probably.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 23, 2016)

How do I see my subscribed threads?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry to say that I am not fond of this new format for the forum; why was it changed? What was wrong with the previous format?
> 
> And why do spoiler tags not show their individual names? Will labels for spoilers be restored, I hope?



Well, according to Mr.Shadow, the old.forumwas no longer supported. So any issues, say the frequent search option bugs, was no longer their problem. The new version of vbulletin suckd so Mbxx said we should switch.


----------



## LesExit (Apr 23, 2016)

I just feel so utterly disoriented right now :')


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 23, 2016)

Stay dead Lexa.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 23, 2016)

Seems like all the threads we are subscribed to are now under "watched threads", this sucks I want my CP back-_-


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow! Going to take me some time to get used to this!  It's confusing and awkward to use.

How does one edit one's profile? Mine now indicates that I am married to my second 'husbando'--something I've never written as I've only been married once and I never call my hubby that! 

Also eagerly awaiting the return of the Orange skin!


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 23, 2016)

@son_michael  they are called "Watched Threads" now.
Second line under the forum banner or through your profile

@SoulFire! Hover over your avatar on the top right. Lots of options to edit your profile. Yeah the relationship status options have changed.


----------



## LesExit (Apr 23, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> Stay dead Lexa.


bitch im tryin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## son_michael (Apr 23, 2016)

Kikyo said:


> @son_michael  they are called "Watched Threads" now.
> Second line under the forum banner or through your profile
> 
> @SoulFire! Hover over your avatar on the top right. Lots of options to edit your profile. Yeah the relationship status options have changed.



so will we be alerted when 1 of the watched threads gets a new post?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 23, 2016)

I can't see which thread I posted anymore when I enter a section. 

Also what's the new size limit for avatar & signature?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2016)

So is there any way to switch to the old forum layout I was using previously? I don't like this new one.

Also my location is now cut off.


----------



## kluang (Apr 23, 2016)

Is this even mobile friendly?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2016)

kluang, it should be.  Works great on my mobile forum.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2016)

Is there a way to view all posts made by a user from within in a thread, without needing to go their profile page, as could be done, before?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 24, 2016)

#giveusbackoldNF

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## King Kiba (Apr 24, 2016)

Can someone make the old urls redirect to the new one its creating agony on other websites and here


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there a way to view all posts made by a user from within in a thread, without needing to go their profile page, as could be done, before?



Don't think so but I can look into it.



King Kiba said:


> Can someone make the old urls redirect to the new one its creating agony on other websites and here



This is something Mbxx will need to do, I'll inform him.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2016)

As Alwaysmind quoted me as saying, vBulletin 3 was a platform created in 2004 and discontinued in 2011. So we were running 12-year old software 5 years after its expiry date.

I haven't personally used vBulletin 5, which is the current edition, but those who had didn't like it and preferred this one.

What's important to understand is that, software-wise, this is NOT the old NF. It is a new forum, at the same address, which has been painstakingly made to LOOK like old NF by importing as much info as possible from it.

It's like if you move to a new house but take your old furniture with you. You can arrange the tables and chairs in about the same relative positions they were before, such as having the dinner table by the kitchen window. But there are going to be some environmental features you can do nothing about, like that kitchen window being a different size and shape from the one in the old house.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there a way to view all posts made by a user from within in a thread, without needing to go their profile page, as could be done, before?



I know I can do this on other XF forums so there must be a way to do it

hold up


----------



## Atlas (Apr 24, 2016)

Feels so damn different. How about we get some new skins?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2016)

Nighty said:


> I know I can do this on other XF forums so there must be a way to do it
> 
> hold up



okay I guess it must be an addon that this forum doesn't have yet


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Feels so damn different. How about we get some new skins?


New skins are being worked on.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Synn (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice forum upgrade. Thanks to the admins for actually putting actual work into this, for once


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 24, 2016)

posting images is a pain in the ass


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2016)

I actually found that you can view all posts from a user while in a thread by selecting the number that follows the "messages" header below their avatar.

However, upon checking my own posts, I noticed that I could find recent posts, and then posts from as far back as 2010, but nothing between those dates; why is that, and will that issue be fixed soon, I hope? Also, the "find threads started by this user" feature does not work, nor is the most recent message on my user profile page displayed; will these issues be addressed, I hope?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 24, 2016)

I heard rumors it's possible to see private conversations from the main page. Is that true?

And if it is, it needs fixing, or it would ruin mafia games.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually found that you can view all posts from a user while in a thread by selecting the number that follows the "messages" header below their avatar.
> 
> However, upon checking my own posts, I noticed that I could find recent posts, and then posts from as far back as 2010, but nothing between those dates; why is that, and will that issue be fixed soon, I hope? Also, the "find threads started by this user" feature does not work, nor is the most recent message on my user profile page displayed; will these issues be addressed, I hope?



I'll let Mbxx know about the posts and thread issue.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I heard rumors it's possible to see private conversations from the main page. Is that true?
> 
> And if it is, it needs fixing, or it would ruin mafia games.



VMs can be seen on the front page.  PMs(or conversations as they are called now) are private.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 24, 2016)

You just need to check your privacy settings since it appears they've been reset.


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 24, 2016)

What about the "Profile Recent Visitors" thingy? will that be fixed or added back too?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

Tsubomii said:


> What about the "Profile Recent Visitors" thingy? will that be fixed or added back too?



It is a separate addon that we need to get.  Right now that is far down on our list of things to do so I can't say when we might get it or even if we will.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 24, 2016)

what the hell happened


----------



## Garfield (Apr 24, 2016)

At first I was like, wtf.

But man, this dark skin is nicer than what past NF had to give.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## andrea (Apr 24, 2016)

when i click on the upload image button but then try to click 'cancel' or the x button the lil window stays on the screen and i have to reload the page to get rid of it

edit - i tried actually uploading a picture and it doesn't even disappear when i click 'insert'. i can only upload pictures with the bbcode editor


----------



## Toby (Apr 24, 2016)

arthoe said:


> when i click on the upload image button but then try to click 'cancel' or the x button the lil window stays on the screen and i have to reload the page to get rid of it
> 
> edit - i tried actually uploading a picture and it doesn't even disappear then. i can't upload pictures at all



I've raised this issue and all other bugs I could find in the rich text editor. For posterity, here's a copy of that post. Please notify us in this thread if you find additional bugs with either the rich editor or BB editor.



Toby said:


> *Pro: Media Gallery works*
> 
> View media item 84570
> :]
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2016)

arthoe said:


> when i click on the upload image button but then try to click 'cancel' or the x button the lil window stays on the screen and i have to reload the page to get rid of it
> 
> edit - i tried actually uploading a picture and it doesn't even disappear when i click 'insert'. i can only upload pictures with the bbcode editor





Toby said:


> I've raised this issue and all other bugs I could find in the rich text editor. For posterity, here's a copy of that post. Please notify us in this thread if you find additional bugs with either the rich editor or BB editor.



It's to do with ads running on the site.

If you run the site through  it will work.

Mbxx is away of the problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 24, 2016)

It seems all the bugs got fixed
Very good

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Goobhunter (Apr 24, 2016)

*What about the sigs?!*

Reactions: Dumb 2


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 24, 2016)

Goobhunter said:


> *What about the sigs?!*


you have them turned off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2016)

It happened! Thanks guys! And take your time with the add-ons and whatnot. People seem to think this can be all done in like 5 secs. It's the weekend peeps, take a break and go out or something.

I just hope it's possible to bring back a CP like page? Maybe? And get rid of the like thingy. Or at least get rid of most icons? Dunno if it makes any sense to have both the rep and the like system.

Oh and those fucking trophies. Please get rid of those too.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 24, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> I just hope it's possible to bring back a CP like page? Maybe? And get rid of the like thingy. Or at least get rid of most icons? Dunno if it makes any sense to have both the rep and the like system.


 or 

are basically usercp's, only diff is you have to click on subscribed threads/forums bit and rep is on your profile


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 24, 2016)

Actually mobile indeed do not display them
About PC, they do if you don't have them turned off


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2016)

Ultear said:


> or
> 
> are basically usercp's, only diff is you have to click on subscribed threads/forums bit and rep is on your profile



I guess that's one of the things we need to get used to.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 24, 2016)

What are the default settings regarding the ignore list and might we be able to change them in the furture?

Because I suddenly noticed that not only were the posts by people on my ignore list invisible, their quotes are also invisible. And unlike before, it's not a simple click to make them visible. This seems like super ignore.


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2016)

We're still fiddling with various settings.  A lot of the user groups on vbulletin conflict with a lot of the settings on the new forum software.  So certain things (like ignore list settings) may take a few days to sort while user groups are re-set up.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 24, 2016)

I've been seeing a steady improvement so far and I like it. This change was a bit too invisible and caught me by surprise.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 24, 2016)

HOLY SHIT 

ITS FINALLY HERE

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 24, 2016)

Can someone tell me how to collapse sub-forum that doesn't interest me? With the old forum, there was an arrow that lets one expand or collapse it. By default all are expanded on the main forum page.  I just want to skip over a few sections like One Piece, which would mean less wear on my mouse scrolling.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> Can someone tell me how to collapse sub-forum that doesn't interest me? With the old forum, there was an arrow that lets one expand or collapse it. By default all are expanded on the main forum page.  I just want to skip over a few sections like One Piece, which would mean less wear on my mouse scrolling.


Should be possible soon, we're getting an addon for that.


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2016)

Currently, I'm not a fan of it, but I suppose it just has to grow on me.
I really miss the Sakura skin I had.


----------



## NO (Apr 24, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> Can someone tell me how to collapse sub-forum that doesn't interest me? With the old forum, there was an arrow that lets one expand or collapse it. By default all are expanded on the main forum page.  I just want to skip over a few sections like One Piece, which would mean less wear on my mouse scrolling.


Mbxx said he got the addon that allows this feature again.


Mbxx said:


> I got this addon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> Can someone tell me how to collapse sub-forum that doesn't interest me? With the old forum, there was an arrow that lets one expand or collapse it. By default all are expanded on the main forum page.  I just want to skip over a few sections like One Piece, which would mean less wear on my mouse scrolling.


This can't be done at the moment I'm afraid, but is a feature that will be implemented Asap.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2016)

The search function in the blogs doesn't work.

Reactions: Dumb 2


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 24, 2016)

this new layout is too confusing

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2016)

Okay so, can we please have back the option to disable VMs and automatic smileys?

Also, is it confirmed if Super Ignore is still a thing? Don't want to stumble into a thread and having someone I ignored show up.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 24, 2016)

Serena said:


> Okay so, can we please have back the option to disable VMs


have you actually bothered to look before asking this


----------



## Impact (Apr 24, 2016)

Imagine said:


> The search function in the blogs doesn't work.



>searching for blogs

Literally why?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2016)

Impact said:


> >searching for blogs
> 
> Literally why?


Calcs n' shit


----------



## Impact (Apr 24, 2016)

Keep forgetting imagine post in the OBD


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2016)

Ultear said:


> have you actually bothered to look before asking this


Yes, I've been trying to find it and having no luck.

I'm also trying to figure out how to keep people from following and posting comments to any status updates/whatnot. I'm currently in the process of trying to delete my VMs, but it's not fun for me right now.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 24, 2016)

Croc.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 24, 2016)

Serena said:


> Yes, I've been trying to find it and having no luck.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out how to keep people from following and posting comments to any status updates/whatnot. I'm currently in the process of trying to delete my VMs, but it's not fun for me right now.


hover over your name/go in usercp, there's a tab called privacy

*Spoiler*: __ 



 untick or choose who you follow only



it's very hard to miss

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2016)

I just found that option. But it doesn't "wipe" the posts that are already on my profile. On the original forums, there was an option to hide those if you disabled it. _That's_ what I was trying to get at.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 24, 2016)

Serena said:


> I just found that option. But it doesn't "wipe" the posts that are already on my profile. On the original forums, there was an option to hide those if you disabled it. _That's_ what I was trying to get at.


If no one but you can see them, why is this necessary?
either way I imagine Xin can mass delete your vms, I don't think you can hide them via an option otherwise (aside from adblocking/css I guess maybe)


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2016)

No, it's fine. I blocked the URL to my profile, so I won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 24, 2016)

Kikyo said:


> @son_michael  they are called "Watched Threads" now.
> Second line under the forum banner or through your profile
> 
> @SoulFire! Hover over your avatar on the top right. Lots of options to edit your profile. Yeah the relationship status options have changed.


Hovering does nothing. If I click on my avatar it just takes me to my profile, but doesn't provide any editing options that I can see. 

Also wonder if there is a way to enlarge my avy--I've had it forever, but it looks pitifully small compared to everyone else's.  I'm woefully inept when it comes to tech--which makes this change all the more difficult for me! 

Popping back in to say that I discovered how to edit by clicking on the avy in the top right corner--I was clicking on the top right corner of my primary avy!  Told ya I was mentally challenged when it comes to the 'puter!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2016)

I can view reputation that I have received by hovering over my user profile image and selecting "alerts," but that also shows me other messages, as well, so is there any way to view reputation only, as could be done, before?

Also, how can I view a conversation between two users, either myself and another user or two different users? Do groups such as senior member and gold members still exist?


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 25, 2016)

Quick question: a new member has x275 size avatar, how come she doesn't have a stricter size restriction like me for example ?


----------



## Gin (Apr 25, 2016)

MrCinos said:


> Quick question: a new member has x275 size avatar, how come she doesn't have a stricter size restriction like me for example ?


avys come up large (whatever size you uploaded with a larger limit anyway) in profiles for whatever reason, applies to anyone

her avy's still small when you look at her actual posts

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dumb 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Posting links/media can be quite the ordeal. I always have to refresh after brining up the URL/Media window. Not sure if it's a server problem or something do to with the software.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Posting links/media can be quite the ordeal. I always have to refresh after brining up the URL/Media window. Not sure if it's a server problem or something do to with the software.



See if this url is better when it comes to that:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Dream said:


> See if this url is better when it comes to that:



Yeah, that's actually better. It does take a little while till the window comes up tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Well, I assume this is in regards of the included JS code of this AD stuff Tazmo added.* I cannot help that*.


wait so will this get fixed at all or not ? (i mean the image post box that cant be cancelled)

or will we just have to use


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 25, 2016)

rip

tazmo when?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Again; I cannot fix that. Its not server side related. Its a conflict with the ad stuff.




oh well time to rollback to vb3


----------



## Kenzo (Apr 25, 2016)

Not getting notifications for likes, is that normal?


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 25, 2016)

I only get quote or replies alerts
My alerts system is as bugged as an insect


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 25, 2016)

The collapse section button works well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 25, 2016)

Serena said:


> Yes, I've been trying to find it and having no luck.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out how to keep people from following and posting comments to any status updates/whatnot. I'm currently in the process of trying to delete my VMs, but it's not fun for me right now.


Yeah, I cant seem to be able to delet my previous private messages haha.

Say could someone remind me again how to access to the image galleries and how to change it's statues of Private to Public?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 25, 2016)

I love that you can report your own posts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2016)

Again, will spoilers actually be able to have titles, again? What are the current size limits for avatars in this new system? Why is each user's location shown only on their profile page, but not on each individual post that they make?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2016)

First time I'm on a non-mobile since the update, it looks much better on here.  And easier to navigate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 27, 2016)

If Mider likes this upgrade it means it's really good and I'm not joking


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2016)

Is the 2000 post/thread limit still a thing?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is the 2000 post/thread limit still a thing?


The automatic thread split is not a thing anymore, no.


----------



## Impact (Apr 27, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> I love that you can report your own posts.



Pretty sure u could do that back on the old forum too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SS2 Vegeto (Apr 27, 2016)

Why can't we edit profile post replies?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 27, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Again; I cannot fix that. Its not server side related. Its a conflict with the ad stuff.



Why not remove the add stuff until it's fixed?

Because I could still use the insert link function this weekend but it's now just as useless as the other pop-ups.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2016)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Why not remove the add stuff until it's fixed?


Because an angry tazmo is not something you want in your life as an admin


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 27, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Because an angry tazmo is not something you want in your life as an admin



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2016)

The last time someone messed with his precious ads, we instantly lost an admin or two.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2016)

if you remove the ad stuff tazmo will ban you from the forum no matter who you are with no hesitation.

like this has literally happened in the past

edit

zaru the ninja


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 27, 2016)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Why not remove the add stuff until it's fixed?
> 
> Because I could still use the insert link function this weekend but it's now just as useless as the other pop-ups.


use forums.hero-academia.com to visit the site and you won't get this prob


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow. No pissing off tazmo then. Got it.



Ultear said:


> use forums.hero-academia.com to visit the site and you won't get this prob



I know, but I had no need for it because the functions I used that had pop-ups worked until recently. That's why I posted.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 27, 2016)

So I don't know where else to ask but my post searches don't go further back then april 20th. Well they do, it's just they jump about six years at that point to 2010.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2016)

We're gonna have to get Mbxx to fix the search function.

Again.

It's like a curse.


----------



## NO (Apr 27, 2016)

@Zaru, what are the main concerns right now for the staff? Everything has slowed down.

Why does Mbxx have to take care of everything? Limited admin access?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2016)

Zaru said:


> The last time someone messed with his precious ads, we instantly lost an admin or two.


I'm intrigued. What happened?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> @Zaru, what are the main concerns right now for the staff? Everything has slowed down.
> 
> Why does Mbxx have to take care of everything? Limited admin access?


Story so far:

Right before the switch, Mbxx said he's rebuilding the search index.
I saw the search results catch up, it seemed to go fine.
Now it's stuck in that weird 2010 state, as if it stopped at some point and only new posts since the upgrade are being indexed.

But our admins currently don't have the rights to mess with that kind of stuff. Thus, Mbxx territory.

As for the current main concerns, the admins (some of which now have FEWER rights than before for some reason), are currently still sorting out occasional issues with usergroup permissions and forums (like posts counting in fanclubs or being able to post in sections that shouldn't allow it), bugs in some features (like thread notes), and so on.
Dream is working on the revamped Orange skin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2016)

a grave mistake this was

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 27, 2016)

Issues I still see: image window won't go away. After I click insert the image appears in the quick reply box but the pop up window remains and will not go away if I click cancel or the X button. Oddly I can still type the message around the image.

When I tried the full editor, not the quick response, same thing happens.  The alternative is to use [ img ] tag manually.  Reloading forces the stuck window to go away but you may lose any of the recently typed text.

Also I'd still like something similar to Sasuke skin back.  Dark skin is not so eye-melting like the default skin but orange isn't my thing.

PS suggestion: call the dark skin post time-skip Naruto, he wore orange and black in the series.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 27, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> Issues I still see: image window won't go away. After I click insert the image appears in the quick reply box but the pop up window remains and will not go away if I click cancel or the X button. Oddly I can still type the message around the image.
> 
> When I tried the full editor, not the quick response, same thing happens.  The alternative is to use [ img ] tag manually.  Reloading forces the stuck window to go away but you may lose any of the recently typed text.
> 
> ...





this mirror fixes those problems


----------



## Gino (Apr 28, 2016)

The dark skin is a blessing on my eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SS2 Vegeto (Apr 28, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Dream is working on the revamped Orange skin.



Any estimates as to how soon that's likely to be ready? I don't want to be a pest, but this new look is not easy on my eyes.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 28, 2016)

FYI, a new  was posted. (I'm linking a link from the faster mirror page. You might need to sign in again if you aren't using the faster mirror.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 28, 2016)

Gino said:


> The dark skin is a blessing on my eyes.


Orange skin >>> Dark Skin >>>>>>>>>> White Skin
so yeah


----------



## Felt (Apr 28, 2016)

Reznor skin was best skin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 28, 2016)

Does he have a personal one?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 28, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> Reznor skin was best skin



okay buffalo bill


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 28, 2016)

Nighty said:


> okay buffalo bill


What you cunts on about
-Cax


----------



## Felt (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah he had one which was staff only but then it was deleted ;(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 28, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> Yeah he had one which was staff only but then it was deleted ;(


Did he have a Dragonball skin on a naruto forum?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2016)

what is the current allowed signature size limit ? (in pixels and bytes)


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 28, 2016)

I think it didn't change 
But the avatar is 200x200


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 28, 2016)

Whatever happened to  and ?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 28, 2016)

What's wrong with the spoiler tags?

Even in messages you posted, they don't show text other than "spoiler".

But neither in rich text editor nor in preview do the spoiler tags fold.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 28, 2016)

some smilies are dead right now, they might be back later

maybe


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 28, 2016)

Why the hell is my signature two-three inch below my posts?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2016)

HTML tags and emoticons no longer work when giving reputation; will that issue be resolved?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 28, 2016)

Nighty said:


> some smilies are dead right now, they might be back later
> 
> maybe



Which ones are broken?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 29, 2016)

a few others I think

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Felt (Apr 29, 2016)

is gone
@Xin


----------



## Xin (Apr 29, 2016)

noo


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2016)

You know you want it back, Xin


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 29, 2016)

Weiss said:


>


Yeah, bring catdude back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 29, 2016)

I can fix wot, catmermaid and defeat. No idea which one is catdude, though.
Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh, Haruka posted

Okay. I can fix the four of them (not now because at work though)

Any other one?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2016)

Okay, more questions/complaints about this clusterfuck.

1. I set my alert preferences to include everything other than Replies to a watched thread, Attaches a file to a watched thread, Also comments on a profile post, Publishes an entry in a blog that I'm watching, and Writes a comment on an entry I'm watching. Yet when I get comments on my blog there is no alert for it. Also sometimes I have alerts and when I mouse over them they don't show up, and don't show up on "Show All" either. Is this a bug? Anyway I really need a way to see who has commented on my blog without individually checking all 300+ entries.

2. All of the links to blog entries from from before the switchover are broken. Can something be done about this (perhaps a redirect)?

3. The recent blog entries feature only seems to update once every half hour or so, unlike before when it would be effectively instant. Can you fix this?

4. Is there any way to see how many comments someone else's blog entry has without clicking on it?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 29, 2016)

We are having issues with the blogs right now. They were converted but in a non funtional way.
We are trying to solve it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2016)

just nuke the blogs

since my 18000 comments convo blog beast  seems to be lost forever/unloadable (XF cant handle that much GOATness) - might as well nuke the rest too

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 29, 2016)

why the cafe is in the very bottom of page? what design/purpose behind its decision?


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 29, 2016)

I have found all of the smiles


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 29, 2016)

ane said:


> Oh, Haruka posted
> 
> Okay. I can fix the four of them (not now because at work though)
> 
> Any other one?


: catmermaid


I can bring back most of the cats if anything else is missing 

Anyway thanks Ane

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Impact (Apr 29, 2016)

wibisana said:


> why the cafe is in the very bottom of page? what design/purpose behind its decision?



Because we need  new members to start posting.

The cafe being at the bottom helps keep u people out of view.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 29, 2016)

ane said:


> Oh, Haruka posted
> 
> Okay. I can fix the four of them (not now because at work though)
> 
> Any other one?


I miss  and


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 29, 2016)

No problem

I can fix those too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 29, 2016)

wibisana said:


> why the cafe is in the very bottom of page? what design/purpose behind its decision?


What you mean?
It was at the very bottom of the board before the upgrade


----------



## Fridgesuke (Apr 29, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> I have found all of the smiles



Where? I can't find them.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 29, 2016)

Emotes are safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 29, 2016)

Fridgesuke said:


> Where? I can't find them.


When you try to write a post just click on the smiling-face icon, it's close to the image one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fridgesuke (Apr 29, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> When you try to write a post just click on the smiling-face icon, it's close to the image one



Ah I see ok, got it, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 29, 2016)

Some times when I click a link it redirects to 



Not sure why. Everything else looks the same, the address just changes. 

Also can't like posts anymore, not sure if that's a hold out from the previous forums repseal or not.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 29, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Some times when I click a link it redirects to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the faster, superior domain.

narutoforums.com has like, some weird ad stuff that's breaking everything, hero-academia is free of it.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 29, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> That's the faster, superior domain.
> 
> narutoforums.com has like, some weird ad stuff that's breaking everything, hero-academia is free of it.



Seems about the same speed for me. 

Any reason for the like thing?


----------



## Xin (Apr 29, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Seems about the same speed for me.
> 
> Any reason for the like thing?



Shitty internet connection.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 29, 2016)

Xin said:


> Shitty internet connection.


Guess I'll wait and see if it fixes itself.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 29, 2016)

Faster mirror goes like my daddy's ferrari tbh

>inb4 my daddy hasn't a ferrari so my internet connection is a shit as well


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 29, 2016)

Now the most recent blog comments section isn't even showing up...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 29, 2016)

Just to be sure... will we ever get the User CP (a place where we can see both watched threads/forums as well as reps) back or is it just not possible in xenforo?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 29, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just to be sure... will we ever get the User CP (a place where we can see both watched threads/forums as well as reps) back or is it just not possible in xenforo?



Actually maybe.

Will try to whip one up, but it may take a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 29, 2016)

This ain't a forum upgrade but a forum regression. :/

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Xin (Apr 29, 2016)

Patchy is so cute when he creates hopes and dreams.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2016)

tfw patchy's creation of the forum upgrade hype finally came true 

this didn't even occur to me until now


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Actually maybe.
> 
> Will try to whip one up, but it may take a while.


You make it sound so casual when it clearly isn't


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 30, 2016)

Zaru said:


> You make it sound so casual when it clearly isn't


Admittedly, progress has mostly been put into this.



But I'll try to find a way.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Admittedly, progress has mostly been put into this.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll try to find a way.


----------



## Impact (Apr 30, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Admittedly, progress has mostly been put into this.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll try to find a way.



For a second I thought that was a umaru skin.

Had to look again and was like shit


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 30, 2016)

Where ius the user control panel, subscriptions?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 1, 2016)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> Where ius the user control panel, subscriptions?



1. you don't have a User CP
2. you can find your subscriptions by clicking "watched threads" at the top of the page

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2016)

I am trying to access to a certian thread on a certian section yet it never loads, it just keeps loading and loading in an endless white screen loop...
Forever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

I had the same issue
My modem was very hot though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Not getting any alerts. Been the case for around 6 hours now.


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2016)

more like agony from the upgrade thread


----------



## Arcuya (May 5, 2016)

proper webm support when


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

I agree with Ulty

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2016)

some doges just want to watch the forum burn ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Weiss said:


> some doges just want to watch the forum burn ...


And you're one of 'em

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 7, 2016)

my old posts before the update, i can search is from Aug 13, 2010.is this a bug?


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

Linkdarkside said:


> my old posts before the update, i can search is from Aug 13, 2010.is this a bug?


Same issue here.
Maybe some archives got lost?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Felt (May 7, 2016)

Linkdarkside said:


> my old posts before the update, i can search is from Aug 13, 2010.is this a bug?


There's a problem with the search function, we know but it's not easy to fix.

Also, that's my birthday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2016)

Again, links, emoticons, and other HTML tags no longer work in reputation or profile posts, which is annoying, because many users like to use those in such posts; will that issue be resolved?

Also, there is no option to receive e-mail notifications when someone comments on a blog entry, which I would very much like to have restored, if that is possible.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2016)

Why is it when i see threads on the main page then click on the sub section they're in, they aren't there?


----------



## Blunt (May 9, 2016)

This has probably been covered but are all our old posts going to get moved over eventually?

ETA: I meant separate from the search function. Like going through our "Show all user's content" tab on our profile.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2016)

I can no longer edit the title of a thread after I have made it, which I do not like, since I made a mistake in the title of one of my threads, so will that feature be restored, I hope?


----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I can no longer edit the title of a thread after I have made it, which I do not like, since I made a mistake in the title of one of my threads, so will that feature be restored, I hope?


you should be able too
I can with all my threads and it's not limited to just 10 minutes after anymore


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2016)

Sakuya said:


> you should be able too
> I can with all my threads and it's not limited to just 10 minutes after anymore



How do you do it?


----------



## Arcuya (May 22, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How do you do it?


when you're in the thread, top right of the page

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2016)

Sakuya said:


> when you're in the thread, top right of the page



Thank you very much!


----------



## Suigetsu (May 24, 2016)

So... does anyone know how to delet a private conversation? There is someone epstering me and sending me PM's


----------



## Arcuya (May 24, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> So... does anyone know how to delet a private conversation? There is someone epstering me and sending me PM's


at the top of the page in a conversation, there's a link that says Leave conversation
that won't stop them from making a new one however
only ignore listing them will

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2016)

Is there a way to post mp3 youtube video audio?


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2016)

Also, how do you remove your signature from a single post?


----------



## Impact (May 24, 2016)

Hero said:


> Also, how do you remove your signature from a single post?



I don't think you can do that anymore


----------



## Arcuya (May 24, 2016)

Hero said:


> Is there a way to post mp3 youtube video audio?





Hero said:


> Also, how do you remove your signature from a single post?



I believe the answer to both of these is you can't at this point in time


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2016)

thx guys


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 24, 2016)

Does the staff even have an ETA on when we can expect all these issues to be fixed?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 26, 2016)

Hey did the Konoha bathhouse really dissappeared? lol


----------



## Finalbeta (May 26, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey did the Konoha bathhouse really dissappeared? lol


No still there, why you say so

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Suigetsu (May 26, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> No still there, why you say so


I cant see it, then again maybe it kicked me out after the domain change?


----------



## Finalbeta (May 26, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I cant see it, then again maybe it kicked me out after the domain change?


You either got section banned or strangely removed from the usergroup. Might @ane explain this better than me I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Demetrius (May 26, 2016)

i'll ask kitsune

@Suigetsu
pm her for access, an admin will have to give you access as she can't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (May 26, 2016)

update on orange skin: seems patch has fixed all the bugs, or atleast the major ones. meaning, patch and i can use it as a base for the other skins

i'm working on sasuke right now and patch is working on akatsuki

next will be the KLK skin because i know many of you wish for a dark skin asap 

cannot tell you an ETA, but can update you on what we're doing. this has been a post


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2016)

Akatsuki's almost done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 26, 2016)

Trinity said:


> i'll ask kitsune
> 
> @Suigetsu
> pm her for access, an admin will have to give you access as she can't


Alright, I will PM Ane, thaaank you Trinity!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 27, 2016)

does this mean I can post images again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (May 27, 2016)

Nighty said:


> does this mean I can post images again?


----------



## Seraphiel (May 27, 2016)

Trinity said:


> *i'm working on sasuke right now*


I will pay in orgasms.


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2016)

Upgrade this forum's AI with a bullet


----------



## Esdese (May 27, 2016)

Nighty said:


> does this mean I can post images again?


those were some top tier nudes u pm'd me nighty  
i'll send u dick picks in a few to return the favor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 28, 2016)

Top tier nudes and I'm not invited

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 30, 2016)

How can I post a Youtube video in my signature? I have a link to it, but I wish for the actual video to be visible.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2016)

I have noticed that, when I access this webpage before logging into the forum, there is no link for logging in at the top right corner of the screen, meaning that I need to post in a thread to log in. Why is that happening, and will it be remedied?


----------

